# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Prosvjed Hrvatska može bolje: Obrazovanje je nacionalni interes!

## Danci_Krmed

Budući da je iz razvoja događaja, nakon kojih je stručni tim za Cjelovitu kurikularnu reformu predvođen Borisom Jokićem zatražio razrješenje zbog pokušaja političkog preuzimanja stručnog procesa kurikularne reforme, razvidno da Vlada nije sposobna provoditi reforme, a da vladajuća saborska većina političkim pritiscima dodatno opstruira i ono što entuzijastični stručnjaci pokušavaju napraviti, vrijeme je da im pošaljemo poruku da su dobro obrazovanje, stručnost i ljudski resursi važni za budućnost Hrvatske!
*
Pridružite nam se na prosvjedu podrške cjelovitoj kurikularnoj reformi u srijedu 1. lipnja u 18 sati u Zagrebu (Trg bana Josipa Jelačića), a i u drugim gradovima ovisno o vašem angažmanu.*

Osigurajmo djeci odrastanje u modernom, kvalitetno osmišljenom obrazovnom sustavu koji će im dati konkurentna znanja i vještine za život u 21. stoljeću.. Podržimo cjelovitu kurikularnu reformu koju vodi dr. sc. Boris Jokić i tim stručnjakinja i stručnjaka, temeljenu na znanstvenim činjenicama. 

U zemlji u kojoj se ni oko čega ne možemo dogovoriti, neka obrazovanje bude mjesto gdje će Hrvatska pokazati jedinstvo.

Ukoliko kao organizacija civilnog društva, sindikat i sl., želite podržati prosvjed ili nam se pridružiti kao suorganizatori, javite nam se s pismom podrške na roda@roda.hr.

Pozivamo organizacije civilnog društva van Zagreba, građanske inicijative, aktiviste/ice da istovremeno organiziraju akcije podrške u svojim gradovima. O tome nam pišite ovdje: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1-NIctyoBvJyBkM9ezWJuRO5u7NvNUYhYg6PdyA-8LKg/viewform

VIŠE INFORMACIJE, KAO I MJESTA ODRŽAVANJA POTRAŽITE OVDJE: http://www.hrvatskamozebolje.org/tko...u-inicijativu/

----------


## cvijeta73

stvarno, malo razmišljam...ovo bi mogao biti prosvjed koji će puno značiti za budućnost svih nas. 

zato što može promijeniti prije svega način razmišljanja, može nas naučiti da jednostavno nije dovoljno samo svake 4 godine zaokružiti listić, ako i to, i onda slijedeće 4 godine gunđati kako ništa ne valja i svi su isti. 

a naučiti će nas tako što ovaj prosvjed ima ogroman potencijal da ga izguramo do kraja i da uspije. hbg, nisu se ni francuzi rodili sa saznanjem da narod ima moć kad izađe na ulicu. naučili su. 
obećali ste nešto, to niste izvršili - ulica.
došli ste na vlast, na vlasti se ponašate kao kriminalci - ulica.
pa da vas vidimo onda. pa ćete 4 godine imati muku, a ne "radio - ne radio, svira radio". 
a šta ne?
pa će se i političari početi mijenjati i doći će oni kojima nije jedino važna saborska penzija. jer zaradit ju nije nimalo lako. 

ovo je prilika kakva se neće tako skoro ukazati ako ju sad propustimo. prilika koja je iznad političkih  rasprava, podjela...i zato stvarno mislim da je jako važno da nas što više dođe. dobro, mene zna ponijeti, daleko od toga  :Grin: , al nikad mi se to nije baš tako važno činilo. ozbiljno. 

hebemu miša samo ovaj forum ima više od 1000 aktivnih članova, nek svatko dovede još 10 ljudi, to je već lijepa gomilica. koliko je bilo ljudi na trgu za 101? 
jel realno da očekujem slično?

----------


## zutaminuta

Kakvih 1000 aktivnih članova?  :Unsure:  Vidim uglavnom 30-ak ljudi koji nešto pišu. Ostali su padobranci ili se jave jednom svake prijestupne.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Iznenadila bis se Zuta. Jako puno ljudi redovno cita forum iako ne nuzno pisu. Forum i portal imaju preko 400.000 jedinstvenih posjeta mjesecno a na FB imamo tjedni reach koji je redovno i preko 150.000 pa cak i preko 500.000 kad je jako aktivno. 

Cvjeta slazem se. Evo postigli smo 12 gradova u Hrvatskoj i cak 4 izvan Hrvatske. Ljudi se bude, meni je to velik razlog za nadu. 

To je ujedno sjajna prilika za uciti djecu o gradjanskim duznostima - mi cemo sutra raditi transparente  :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

Žuta,tu si niti 2 god, biti aktivan ne znači samo štancat postove, evo je Danci u 10god kao manje rekla,ali nazvat ju padobrancom bi bilo presmiješno....

meni se jedino ne svidja uplitanje politike i karakteriziranje prosvjeda kao lijevo orjentiranog, trznem svaki put kad netko upleten u politiku lajka i shera moj lokalni skup....
(a sve odreda naravno iz ekipe kontra ove na aktualnoj vlasti)

----------


## zutaminuta

Nešto si krivo pokopčala, skulirana. Nisam Danci zvala padobrancem.

----------


## Forka

potpis na cvijetin post  :Klap: 
i ja jednako razmišljam:
ovo je prilika koju ne bismo smjeli propustiti iz niza razloga  :Heart:

----------


## Jadranka

Ja sam nocas sanjala prosvjede  :Smile:  ovaj u Splitu je bio mal, u Zagrebu nesto veci, al isto pola trga prazno  :Wink:  

San na stranu, znam dosta ljudi koji idu na prosvjed u Splitu.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Upute sudionicima, ako niste vidjeli:

https://www.facebook.com/udrugaroda/...type=3&theater

----------


## seni

Do kada se mogu uplatiti donacije?

zelim vam sreću danas! Koliko god vas puno/malo bilo!

----------


## Peterlin

> Kakvih 1000 aktivnih članova?  Vidim uglavnom 30-ak ljudi koji nešto pišu. Ostali su padobranci ili se jave jednom svake prijestupne.


Ima ih, ali su na FB (koji ja prezirem, bar za sada, ali vrijeme me gazi...)

----------


## Aurora*

Evo jos malo motivacije za dolazak na danasnji prosvjed ukoliko ne zele kurikulum kao sto bi izgledao Markickin kurikulum.

----------


## larmama

vidimo se  :škola:

----------


## Mojca

Vidimo se. 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## emily

> Evo jos malo motivacije za dolazak na danasnji prosvjed ukoliko ne zele kurikulum kao sto bi izgledao Markickin kurikulum.


bas danas citam na tportalu, da UIO kaze KURIKUL, a ne kurikulum
da je tako ispravno.

----------


## Aurora*

> bas danas citam na tportalu, da UIO kaze KURIKUL, a ne kurikulum
> da je tako ispravno.


Jesi sigurna da nisu rekli KLERIKUL?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vissnja

Gledam sad na FB koliko je ljudi izašlo u Zg! Bravo!!!!

----------


## zutaminuta

Lijepo, lijepo.  :Smile:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Puno, stvarno puno ljudi je bilo.  :Smile:

----------


## meda

bilo je puno mladih, ja se bas pozitivno iznenadila  :Smile:

----------


## NanoiBeba

I mladih, i starih, i djece, i srednjih. Bas puno ljudi. I bilo je tak nekak pozitivno.
Cak se i ZET ukljucio - na tramvaju je pisalo: "100 tramvaja za djecu"
Ili je to vozac samoinicijativno napisao na tramvajski displej

----------


## Aurora*

Slika prosvjeda iz Zagreba je zadivljujuca. A i u drugim gradovima odaziv je bio odlican. Bas sam zadovoljna sto je prosvjed bio toliko masovan.

----------


## seni

:Heart:

----------


## MikiMama

bilo je veličanstveno  :Heart:

----------


## Vrijeska

... Mile Kekin, Rade Šerbedžija, gospođa RODITELJICA ...


Uf ... Kad će više ta reforma!?!

----------


## sirius

> ... Mile Kekin, Rade Šerbedžija, gospođa RODITELJICA ...
> 
> 
> Uf ... Kad će više ta reforma!?!


Je, vazno je njih ironicno spomenuti, a ne spomenuti profesore , ucitelje i uenike koji su govorili.
inace mene je iznenadilo da je Mile Kekin profesor engleskog i njemackog , a cini se i gospoda RODITELJica ima veze sa skolom ( osim sto u nju dijete vodi).
inace , najvise se nadam da mi dijete nece nauciti gledati druge ljude sa prezirom zbog nacionalnosti, trenutnog zanimanja i slicnih stvari.
Ali cini se da kolicina obrazovanja nema uopce veze sa tim.

----------


## laumi

Vrijeska, a nisi se osvrnula na predivan govor uciteljice iz Zrnovnice?
Na govor predsjednika Vijeca ucenika Hrvatske?

----------


## seni

Sto fali Šerbeđiji, Kekinu, Roditeljici?

----------


## cvijeta73

ne znam za ovu roditeljicu, al šerbedžija je srbenda, a kekin jugokomunjara udbaš.

----------


## Tanči

O, ovdje se krvna zrnca prebrojavaju?!?
Strašno.

----------


## Cubana

Moglo bi se i njoj garant neku etiketu nakeljili. 
Htjela sam se nasmijati, al na zalost uopce nije smijesno.  :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

> O, ovdje se krvna zrnca prebrojavaju?!?
> Strašno.


Prestrasno
 :Sad:

----------


## sirius

> Moglo bi se i njoj garant neku etiketu nakeljili. 
> Htjela sam se nasmijati, al na zalost uopce nije smijesno.


Njezina greska je pretpostavljam to se prozvala Roditeljicom , a ne Majkom.

----------


## Jadranka

Mile nije nas!  :Wink:

----------


## cvijeta73

ma u principu, ja se ispričavam na postu, jer mi se rano ujutro digao živac.
a ne treba kvariti jučerašnji dan. 
moram priznati, eto, nisam vjerovala u rijeku baš previše :D pa me iznenadilo.
hrpe ljudi su se slijevale na kont.
konačno malo optimizma.

----------


## Peterlin

> ma u principu, ja se ispričavam na postu, jer mi se rano ujutro digao živac.
> a ne treba kvariti jučerašnji dan. 
> moram priznati, eto, nisam vjerovala u rijeku baš previše :D pa me iznenadilo.
> hrpe ljudi su se slijevale na kont.
> konačno malo optimizma.


Eh, moja cvijeto... malo optimizma - kako kome...

Gle, ne bih htjela biti party breaker i podržavam ovaj prosvjed, ali ne mogu se oteti dojmu da se u pozadini valja nešto drugo:

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...---435149.html

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/s...vi/896811.aspx

Ovo je ono što ja znam i vidim iz neugodne blizine. Brine me koliko toga još ima?

----------


## vertex

Ja mislim da se to po navici misli da se u pozadini valja nešto drugo. 
A tek sam valjda jučer postala svjesna kolika je uloga baš Rode u svemu ovome. 
Hvala vam  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

Moj stav nekako najbolje odražava ovaj članak prof. Igora Čatića u Večernjem listu: 

http://www.pressreader.com/croatia/v...81908772388791

----------


## sasa

Na prosvjedu je bilo prekrasno. Roda je najbolja.
Svaka čast i drugim gradovima. Pokazali smo da nas ima.

----------


## seni

svaka cast rodi! i svima koji su bili na prosvjedu te na razne nacine pomogli da se prosvjed organizira i odrzi.
srce mi je puno i kad vidim da postoji jedna civilizirana, kulturna, ambiciozna hrvatska koja i moze i mora bolje.

jucer sam do 10 navecer bila sa studentima, te sam poslije pogledala portale i bilo mi je puno srce.  :Heart: 
iskreno receno, bojala sam se da ce biti malo ljudi. (mada ni to nije problem, postoje vremena kada naprosto ne mozes biti dio vecine, preporucila bih citanje biografije thomas manna, odnosno i drugih clanova mann obitelji)

----------


## cvijeta73

da. 
a što se tiče CKR, protivnici jokića mogu biti na miru. biti će ona - operacija uspjela - pacijent mrtav. 
zar je netko mislio drugačije, s ovom vladom, u ovom sastavu?
nemojmo se zavaravati.
jedini tko može eventualno spasiti stvar je - HDZ.
ako ne bude htio predložiti njihovog drugog člana za potpresjednika vlade. pa nam slijede novi izbori.

----------


## Nera

Ja sam čekala frendicu na Cvjetnom. Koja je to rijeka ljudi tekla prema trgu! Koja dobra i pozitivna energija!
Najviše mi se dopao govor učenika Karla i ruke u zraku za buku.
Roditeljica je ak sam dobro skužila Kekina žena?
Vjerujem da će prosvjedi nešto pokrenuti, da će doći do reforme...
Drago mi je da se Hrvatska ujedinila, izišla na ulice da podrži zajedničku ideju, promjenu obrazovanja. Drago mi je da je skup bio apolitičan. U pojedinim trenucima je bilo skandiranja što mi se nikako nije sviđalo...

----------


## seni

samo cu jos primjetiti: (dugujem cvijeti jos neke opservacije o sekularnosti zapadnoeuropske demokracije, pa cu i o ovome tamo, kad stignem...)

ja ne mogu naci rijeci, kojima bih opisala koliko je preprepreprestrasno da ljudi habitusa kao markic i ilcic uopce mogu doci u priliku da kroje ikakve kurikulume javnog obrazovanja, redovno gostuju u medijima, te njihove sulude ideje se predstavljaju kao "pluralizam stavova".
 u jednoj europskoj drzavi, 
u jednom drustvu koje sebe samo u civilizacijskom i kulturnom smislu smatra dijelom zapadnoeuropskog kruga.

meni je jasno da je zaba vec barem poluskuhana, ako ne i sasvim skuhana, te da je normalno postalo nesto sto ni u ludilu nije normalno, ali ipak ne razumijem kud je ljudima pamet otisla.
pa mi ipak nismo turska ili bjelorusija....

----------


## Bubica

čestitam svima koji su na bilo koji način doprinijeli jučerašnjem prosvjedu, organizatorima i svim sudionicima. u svim gradovima.

prekrasno je to jučer bilo gledati

----------


## pomikaki

Čestitam i ja  :Heart:  bilo je fantastično. Trebalo bi nastaviti  :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

> ja ne mogu naci rijeci, kojima bih opisala koliko je preprepreprestrasno da ljudi habitusa kao markic i ilcic uopce mogu doci u priliku da kroje ikakve kurikulume javnog obrazovanja, redovno gostuju u medijima, te njihove sulude ideje se predstavljaju kao "pluralizam stavova".


dakle ono jučer sa izbacivanjem nekih autora iz lektire jer će mlade navest na pornografiju je meni zadnji dokaz da je ta žena potpuno luda. 
uz hiperseksualiziranu turbofolk kulturu u kojoj naši mladi odrastaju već 20 godina, naše će se djevojke pretvorit u jelte štrace ako budu čitale Murakamija. 
Dođe mi da dignem osobno kredit i pošaljem novce Štulhoferu da napravi istraživanje među porno glumicama i erotskim plesačicama, te vlasnicima gentlemen clubova, koliko njih prati opus Slavenke Drakulić.

----------


## Cubana

Danas sam, obzirom da radim na specificnom podrucju, dobila mail jedne studentice 2. godine.
Treba napisati seminar, voditelj kolegija ju je uputio na mene, vjerojatno u smislu da joj pomognem ako negdje zapne, nesto ne razumije. 
Tako bih vam rado zaljepila njena pitanja iz maila.
Dosta je reci da sam joj odgovorila, lijepo doduše, i popraceno s par linkova, da joj olakšam, da mislim da je voditelj kolegija ipak zamislio da ona napise seminar, a ne ja.
Zamislite to! Google, wiki... nista. Nije joj palo na pamet nesto istražiti pa onda mene kontaktirati za pojasnjenje.
Ne, htjela je sve na gotovo. Cak i moj osobni stav o tematici. 
Ne da nam treba reforma, treba nam revolucija skolstva ako ovakvi dolaze do visokog obrazovanja.

----------


## sirius

> Danas sam, obzirom da radim na specificnom podrucju, dobila mail jedne studentice 2. godine.
> Treba napisati seminar, voditelj kolegija ju je uputio na mene, vjerojatno u smislu da joj pomognem ako negdje zapne, nesto ne razumije. 
> Tako bih vam rado zaljepila njena pitanja iz maila.
> Dosta je reci da sam joj odgovorila, lijepo doduše, i popraceno s par linkova, da joj olakšam, da mislim da je voditelj kolegija ipak zamislio da ona napise seminar, a ne ja.
> Zamislite to! Google, wiki... nista. Nije joj palo na pamet nesto istražiti pa onda mene kontaktirati za pojasnjenje.
> Ne, htjela je sve na gotovo. Cak i moj osobni stav o tematici. 
> Ne da nam treba reforma, treba nam revolucija skolstva ako ovakvi dolaze do visokog obrazovanja.


Pa to je ocekivano. Kod nas se od ucenika ocekuje da misle ono sto ucitelj misli . I sad se cudis.

----------


## Jadranka

> dakle ono jučer sa izbacivanjem nekih autora iz lektire jer će mlade navest na pornografiju je meni zadnji dokaz da je ta žena potpuno luda. 
> uz hiperseksualiziranu turbofolk kulturu u kojoj naši mladi odrastaju već 20 godina, naše će se djevojke pretvorit u jelte štrace ako budu čitale Murakamija. 
> Dođe mi da dignem osobno kredit i pošaljem novce Štulhoferu da napravi istraživanje među porno glumicama i erotskim plesačicama, te vlasnicima gentlemen clubova, koliko njih prati opus Slavenke Drakulić.


 :Laughing:  i X. 
Ja sam prvo mislila da je to neka zafrkancija od indeksa. A kad ono stvarno.

----------


## spajalica

jos pola sata ima za predaju HRZZ projekta. steta tang sto nisi sinoc predlozila pisalo bi se cijelu noc   :lool:

----------


## sasa

ahaha, ovo mi je predobro tangerina, bogami bi trebalo studiju napravit.

----------


## Peterlin

> Danas sam, obzirom da radim na specificnom podrucju, dobila mail jedne studentice 2. godine.
> Treba napisati seminar, voditelj kolegija ju je uputio na mene, vjerojatno u smislu da joj pomognem ako negdje zapne, nesto ne razumije. 
> Tako bih vam rado zaljepila njena pitanja iz maila.
> Dosta je reci da sam joj odgovorila, lijepo doduše, i popraceno s par linkova, da joj olakšam, da mislim da je voditelj kolegija ipak zamislio da ona napise seminar, a ne ja.
> Zamislite to! Google, wiki... nista. Nije joj palo na pamet nesto istražiti pa onda mene kontaktirati za pojasnjenje.
> Ne, htjela je sve na gotovo. Cak i moj osobni stav o tematici. 
> Ne da nam treba reforma, treba nam revolucija skolstva ako ovakvi dolaze do visokog obrazovanja.


Bome, u pravu si debelo. Srećem se s tim prečesto.

A prečesto imam doma problema svojoj djeci objasniti nedostatke internet pameti, s kojom se btw. ne znaju ni služiti, jer dostupnost informacija nije isto što i stvarno znanje i baratanje njima. Moj nekadašnji šef, dr.sc. govorio je da je iluzija da se opće znanje čovječanstva uvećava. To jednostavno nije istina. U najboljem slučaju ostaje isto, a po svoj prilici se smanjuje. 

A što se reforme tiče, slažem se da ju trebamo i to uopće nije upitno. ALI ne bilo kakvu nego pravu. 

http://zg-magazin.com.hr/kurikularna...-ne-o-cjelini/

----------


## Bubica

zar bi stvarno trebali biti zadovoljni, ajde zdravstvenim, ali građanskim odgojem koji se u našim školama provodi "od 1999."?
naše se škole nisu pomakle dalje od konvencije o pravima djeteta koja se od vrtića prezentira djeci

----------


## pomikaki

> Danas sam, obzirom da radim na specificnom podrucju, dobila mail jedne studentice 2. godine.
> Treba napisati seminar, voditelj kolegija ju je uputio na mene, vjerojatno u smislu da joj pomognem ako negdje zapne, nesto ne razumije. 
> Tako bih vam rado zaljepila njena pitanja iz maila.
> Dosta je reci da sam joj odgovorila, lijepo doduše, i popraceno s par linkova, da joj olakšam, da mislim da je voditelj kolegija ipak zamislio da ona napise seminar, a ne ja.
> Zamislite to! Google, wiki... nista. Nije joj palo na pamet nesto istražiti pa onda mene kontaktirati za pojasnjenje.
> Ne, htjela je sve na gotovo. Cak i moj osobni stav o tematici. 
> Ne da nam treba reforma, treba nam revolucija skolstva ako ovakvi dolaze do visokog obrazovanja.


Isti slučaj baš danas je imala moja kolegica, osim što se radilo o srednjoškolskoj učenici, koja se nije javila osobno već je umjesto nje zvala njena mama. A to nije prvi put da nam se događa.

----------


## Bubica

i, u odnosu na prvi tekst koji je peterlin linkala - zar stvarno mislite da se cijela ova gungula izrodila zato što se "Boris Jokić duri"???

to je argumentirana rasprava i kritika?

----------


## čokolada

Mene je sestra jucer sjetila kako je njenoj frendici u pradavna vremena šašava mama bila zabranila citati lektiru Nečista krv Bore Stankovića da se ne "prokurva"  :Very Happy:  . 
(ova je druge godine s valjda 18 pobjegla iz kuce i otisla zivjeti s puno starijim tipom, belaj su te lektire...)

----------


## cvijeta73

peterlin, na stranicama reforme ima i stranica sa stručnom i javnom raspravom gdje su svi prijedlozi i primjedbe. neki dan sam imala vremena pa sam malo čitala...

prvo, CKR je realizacija jedne od mjera navedenih u strategiji obrazovanja.
drugo, kurikulumi pojedinih predmeta, samo su jedan dio CKR.

dakle, oko sadržaja pojedinih predmeta NIKAD, al nikad pa ni tad se neće ovo naše duboko podijeljeno društvo složiti.
to je valjda jasno svima. to su teški paralelni svemiri. 

znači, nije stvar u sadržaju. stvar je metodologije.

postoji ekspertne grupa od 7 ljudi, na čelu s xy, u ovom slučaju to je jokić. :D 
postoje stručne radne skupine koje rade na izradi samih dokumenata, a sastavljene su od profesora, stručnjaka, učitelja itd.
postoji stručna i javna rasprava, recenzija i sl.  
postoji druga/treća/četvrtka verzija dokumenata, nakon što su se uvažili ili odbacili prijedlozi. 

e sad, hebaj ga, sve je to započelo za vrijeme prošle vlade. naime, trebalo je započeti za vrijeme neke vlade, složit ćemo se. da nije za vrijeme prošle, bi za vrijeme pretprošle ili one prije nje ili one poslije nje.
naravno da je vlada ta koja plaća i koja je, bar ona prošla, temeljem javnog natječaja oformila ekspertni tim na čelu s, jelte, jokićem, koji su krenuli raditi.

e sad postaje zanimljivo. 
taman pred kraj njihovog rada, jer ona prošla vlada ništa nije uspjela napraviti kako spada, eto ti izbori.

nova vlada ubacuje u metodologiju CKR (ne u sadržaje kurikuluma)  saborski odbor. opa, otkud sad saborski odbor - čista politika, kao nekakvo nadzorno tijelo ekspertnoj skupini. 10 novih ljudi naspram 7 koji su do sad radili na reformi. čisto uplitanje politike. 

dakle, sad imamo novu metodologiju.

politika-ekspertna skupina-stručne radne skupine za svaki predmet.

----------


## pomikaki

Mene pita majka jučer, kad sam se vratila s prosvjeda, znaju li ti ljudi za što su izašli na ulice (u smislu znaju li valja li ta CKR za koju se kao bore). Ja joj pokušavam objasniti nešto na tagu ovog cvijetinog posta. Pa naravno da ne moraju svi ljudi proučiti tekst CKR, bitno je da obrazovanje naše djece kroje pedagozi a ne političari!
Mogla sam ja nju pitati je li ona jadna znala za koga glasa kad je zaokružila za Most na izborima  :Grin:

----------


## vertex

Da, naravno da je važno da funkcionira cijela strategija obrazovanja i da se dogodi stvarna reforma. Ali ne bih rekla da se to ostvaruje mesarenjem po ovom zapravo malom dijelu posla koji je dosad napravljen, dapače. Ako se Jokić duri, koliko se tek dure Paar i ostala ekipa akademici, to se dalo u više navrata čuti. 
Ali puno toga treba napraviti da bismo ostvarili reformu školstva, i ima puno karika na kojima reforma može propasti. 
Linkam Račića:
http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/cilj-je-stvoriti-ljude-koji-su-kreativni-ne-boje-se-izazova-i-marljivo-1088139

----------


## Peterlin

> Da, naravno da je važno da funkcionira cijela strategija obrazovanja i da se dogodi stvarna reforma. Ali ne bih rekla da se to ostvaruje mesarenjem po ovom zapravo malom dijelu posla koji je dosad napravljen, dapače. Ako se Jokić duri, koliko se tek dure Paar i ostala ekipa akademici, to se dalo u više navrata čuti. 
> Ali puno toga treba napraviti da bismo ostvarili reformu školstva, i ima puno karika na kojima reforma može propasti. 
> Linkam Račića:
> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/cilj-je-stvoriti-ljude-koji-su-kreativni-ne-boje-se-izazova-i-marljivo-1088139


Evo, citiram ovo iz gornjeg linka:




> *Deset vještina koje poslodavci najviše cijene kod zaposlenika*1. Sposobnost timskog rada
> 2. Sposobnost donošenja odluka i rješavanja problema (izjednačeno)
> 3. Sposobnost verbalne komunikacije s ljudima unutar i izvan organizacije
> 4. Sposobnost planiranja i organizacije posla te postavljanja prioriteta
> 5. Sposobnost prikupljanja i obrade informacija
> 6. Sposobnost analize kvantitativnih podataka
> 7. Posjedovanje tehničkog znanja vezanog za radno mjesto
> 8. Sposobnost korištenja računalnih programa
> 9. Sposobnost sastavljanja i izmjene pisanih izvještaja
> 10. Sposobnost prodaje i utjecaja na druge ljude


Daklem, tko bi od vas dao da mu slijepo crijevo operira netko tko to zna jako dobro isplanirati?
Tko bi od vas dao da vam kuću sagradi netko tko to jako lijepo zna napraviti u power pointu?

Nemojmo se zanositi - PRAVO ZNANJE nije ovo što se tu navodi kao poželjne osobine. Pravo znanje je nešto sasvim drugo. Cubana je gore lijepo napisala i još netko od cura - nažalost, mlade generacije znaju jako dobro posložiti prečice na zaslonu pametnog mobitela, ali kad treba zasukati rukave, nema ih nigdje. Vidim to doma i znam da ne valja. Vidim to na poslu jer u 31. godini radnog staža NEMAM nikoga s kim bih neke stvari mogla raspraviti ili nekoga poučiti. Nije da ne pokušavam, ali kažu mi "naš je uzor ured bez papira" i slično... Ne kažem da sam ja bila išta bolja, ali bratemili, dresirali su nas da radimo posao kako treba, a ne da samo umijemo lijepo pričati o tome i to prodavati. Ovih deset vještina je NE_DO_VOLJ_NO. Kraj priče. 

Ponavljam - reforma treba, ali mora ona zahvatiti puno dublje nego samo kozmetiči tretman površine. I ne radi se samo o obrazovanju.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Mene pita majka jučer, kad sam se vratila s prosvjeda, znaju li ti ljudi za što su izašli na ulice (u smislu znaju li valja li ta CKR za koju se kao bore). Ja joj pokušavam objasniti nešto na tagu ovog cvijetinog posta. Pa naravno da ne moraju svi ljudi proučiti tekst CKR, bitno je da obrazovanje naše djece kroje pedagozi a ne političari!
> Mogla sam ja nju pitati je li ona jadna znala za koga glasa kad je zaokružila za Most na izborima


Hm, ali nisu li i ovaj sadašnji kurikulum sastavljali pedagozi? Mislim, ne znam kada je nastupio, ali sigurna sam da ga nisu sastavljali automehaničari, novinari, saborski zastupnici, itd.  :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

Peterlin ovo si dobro primijetila. Moje iskustvo je da poslodavci ipak itekako traze pravo znanje. I da su spremni platit poprilicnu cijenu za to pravo znanje.

----------


## vertex

Ja baš ne vidim kako ste zaključili iz ove liste da poslodavcma ne treba pravo znanje, ali ok.

----------


## Jadranka

> Ja baš ne vidim kako ste zaključili iz ove liste da poslodavcma ne treba pravo znanje, ali ok.


Ja nisam zakljucila da im ne treba pravo znanje. Nego da lista nije dobra. To jest da na listi nedostaje ono sto je za vecinu dobro placenih pozicija najbitnije.

----------


## seni

Mislim da autor govori o vještinama koje su potrebne da bi iz znanja mogao napraviti nešto korisno. Dakle to su vještine koje su potrebne da bi se se znanje pretočilo u operativnu strukturu.

----------


## vertex

Upravo tako sam i ja shvatila. Iako, nisam zbog liste linkala članak, nego zbog jednog mišljenja za koje držim da ga vrijedi pročitati. Lista je samo dodatak na kraju intervjua i ilustrira ideju da je za napredak društa potrebno ne samo znanje, nego i učiniti to znanje, kako seni kaže, operativnim.

----------


## čokolada

Rekla bih da je ono znanje na koje misli Peterlin ovdje pokriveno točkom 7 (tehničko znanje), a sve ove navedene vještine očekuju se MIMO općeg znanja o poslu (koje se podrazumijeva).

----------


## marta

Sto se politike tice iz prve ruke znam da su se i na temu kurikuluma iz informatike potezali ustase i partizani. Toliko je strasno....
A o 10 dodatnih ljudi u ekspertnoh skupini od 7 odlican komentar sam procitala na fejsu, da je rijec o firmi to bi se zvalo neprijateljsko preuzimanje...
Nisam optimisticna nimalo. 
Ali mi je jako drago koliko je ljudi bilo na prosvjedu, normalnih ljudi. Nas.

----------


## Jadranka

Nedavno smo nekoga zaposljavali. Uzeli smo osobu koja je imala najvise znanja. Bez obzira na sve druge osobine. Sad da su bile dvi osobine s toliko znanja, mozda bi imali jos neke kriterije. Al tesko bi bilo naci dvoje osobe s toliko znanja.

----------


## pomikaki

> Hm, ali nisu li i ovaj sadašnji kurikulum sastavljali pedagozi? Mislim, ne znam kada je nastupio, ali sigurna sam da ga nisu sastavljali automehaničari, novinari, saborski zastupnici, itd.


Krivo si me shvatila, žuta. Hoću reći da su do sad kurikulum sastavljali pedagozi, a sad se pokušava nametnuti volja političara.

Mnogi ljudi koji su u načelu protiv tih političara i protiv onoga što bi značilo takvo uplitanje u obrazovne reforme, gube vrijeme raspravljajući o tome je li kurikulum dobar i prave se pametni jer su oni pročitali kurikulum i znaju što tu ne valja - a zapravo su ga samo prelistali (kao i ja, uostalom, jer nisam pedagog i imam drugog posla) na netu, i uhvatili su se za neki detalj kao što je Marulićeva Judita. ALi to je samo škuža za apatiju. Ispada da ako djeca neće znati Juditu napamet (ili već ono za što se dotični prema osobnim interesima zakačio), kurikulum ne valja pa ga možemo pustiti Markićki da ga doradi.

Ja ako ću biti poštena nisam izašla samo zbog CKR, nego i zbog prodaje Podravke i Končara, zbog čistki i otkaza među kulturnjacima i novinarima, zbog najave zabrane abortusa, zbog Hasanbegovića i njegovih fašističkih ispada, zbog Karamarka i MOL-a, i zbog vjeronauka u školi, zbog svega što ova vlast radi i predstavlja. Slučaj s CKR je samo katalizator, kap koja je prelila čašu, i mislim da je tako za većinu ljudi koji su jučer bili na ulicama. Ne moramo se pretvarati da smo stručnjaci.

----------


## Dijana

Pomikaki, ma nije valjda?! :Smile: 

Nhf, zezam se malo.

----------


## Vrijeska

> Ja ako ću biti poštena nisam izašla samo zbog CKR, nego i zbog prodaje Podravke i Končara, zbog čistki i otkaza među kulturnjacima i novinarima, zbog najave zabrane abortusa, zbog Hasanbegovića i njegovih fašističkih ispada, zbog Karamarka i MOL-a, i zbog vjeronauka u školi, zbog svega što ova vlast radi i predstavlja. Slučaj s CKR je samo katalizator, kap koja je prelila čašu, i mislim da je tako za većinu ljudi koji su jučer bili na ulicama. Ne moramo se pretvarati da smo stručnjaci.


To je u redu, i imate (tj. svi imamo) potpuno pravo na to.
Ali nimalo nije  u redu organizirati prosvjed i iskoristiti djecu kao paravan za sve probleme koji su se nagomilali ... :Sad:

----------


## elor

ovi dodatnih 10 je utrpano jer je jokica namjestio milanovic i ne sviđa im se kako je ljevicarski napisan sadrzaj kurikuluma (ma sta to znacilo). pa sad oni hoce to udesno (ma sta to znacilo). tako ja to shvacam. kakobilo, da nastavim u svom duhu, oko jednog se slazemo a to je da reforma treba. ja sam skepticna da mi ista mozemo napraviti kako spada, bez obzira na vlast. imaju i druge drzave i lijeve i desne i tuku se i cupaju po parlamentu pa imaju kurikularne reforme. kod nas je dublji problem iz kojeg proizlaze svi ostali problemi a on se zove: nisam profesionalan i ne volim Hrvatsku! jedni vole jugoslaviju a drugi pare vise od icega....
ovo je samo moje misljenje ali isto cekam paljbu...

----------


## elor

da jos jednom napomenem da je moj kriterij voljenja drzave i profesionalnosti vrlo jednostavan: ukoliko sa posla uzmes (ukrades ) spajalicu, papir, 100000eura, illi bilo sta kupis na sluzbenu karticu ti ne volis niti postujes drzavu za koju radis. tako da su meni svi oni uglavnom u istom kosu.

----------


## Vrijeska

> Je, vazno je njih ironicno spomenuti, a ne spomenuti profesore , ucitelje i uenike koji su govorili.
> inace mene je iznenadilo da je Mile Kekin profesor engleskog i njemackog , a cini se i gospoda RODITELJica ima veze sa skolom ( osim sto u nju dijete vodi).
> inace , najvise se nadam da mi dijete nece nauciti gledati druge ljude sa prezirom zbog nacionalnosti, trenutnog zanimanja i slicnih stvari.
> Ali cini se da kolicina obrazovanja nema uopce veze sa tim.



Naravno, u raspravama uvijek dođemo do krvnih zrnaca  :Rolling Eyes:  i još jedan  :Rolling Eyes:  ... Vrijeme je da izađete iz tih okvira.

Navedeni govornici meni nisu uzor niti primjer osoba koja imaju znanja i iskustva potrebna za razvoj obrazovnog sustava. 

Više vjerujem ovakvima:
http://narod.hr/clanak/profesor-muzi...dine-prosvjede
http://narod.hr/hrvatska/prof-matko-...nu-prosvjedima


A i Peterlin je linkala, primjerice, izjavu profesorice iz fizike ...

----------


## Vrijeska

http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/pred...fesore-1086662

I ovi su mi relevantniji od Hladnog piva...

----------


## elor

ma svatko ima pravo reci sto misli pa tako i mile i ivana kekin i mi.  a sto se promijenilo? ja bih voljela da je jokic rekao: ajmo neprijatelji pucajte da vas vidimo i sve javno pa bi se doslo do nekog dogovora...a on se povukao.

----------


## Dijana

Srecom neki mogu vjerovat da je milanovic vodje kurikula birao po neutralnom kljucu, odnosno konsenzusom..ili cak mogu vjerovat da milanovic nije imao nista s tim..

----------


## sirius

> Naravno, u raspravama uvijek dođemo do krvnih zrnaca  i još jedan  ... Vrijeme je da izađete iz tih okvira.
> 
> Navedeni govornici meni nisu uzor niti primjer osoba koja imaju znanja i iskustva potrebna za razvoj obrazovnog sustava. 
> 
> Više vjerujem ovakvima:
> http://narod.hr/clanak/profesor-muzi...dine-prosvjede
> http://narod.hr/hrvatska/prof-matko-...nu-prosvjedima
> 
> 
> A i Peterlin je linkala, primjerice, izjavu profesorice iz fizike ...


Pa oni su bili jedni OD govornika. Cak i da su bili govorili samo kao roditelji, imali bi pravo reci sto misle.
Obrazovni sustav itekako utjece i na roditelje , tako da je potpuno opravdano da i oni nesto kazu.

----------


## sirius

> ma svatko ima pravo reci sto misli pa tako i mile i ivana kekin i mi.  a sto se promijenilo? ja bih voljela da je jokic rekao: ajmo neprijatelji pucajte da vas vidimo i sve javno pa bi se doslo do nekog dogovora...a on se povukao.


Koji neprijatelji?
Kome da on to kaze? Njegov nadredenii je Ministarstvo. Ministrstvo bi trebalo raditi u interesu struke i gradana .Ono ga je imenovalo. Ono mu treba pruziti uvjete za rad. 
Tko bi njemu bio po tom kljucu neprijatelj?

----------


## sirius

> Srecom neki mogu vjerovat da je milanovic vodje kurikula birao po neutralnom kljucu, odnosno konsenzusom..ili cak mogu vjerovat da milanovic nije imao nista s tim..


a to bi znacilo sto ? Da ekipa ne moze dobro raditi svoj posao? Da nisu strucni? Da posao koji su do sad napravili nije u interesu struke i ucenika? Da nije u nacijonalnom interesu ?Sto bi to tocno trebalo znaciti? 
Osim cinjenice da mi kao drzava necemo ici naprije jer se sve promjene i napredak ( ma koliko dobre i mudre bile) mogu vezati samo uz 4 godine politickog mandata? Pa svaka ekipa odigra svoje politicke igrice, samo politike radi. I da pokaze tko je jaci.

----------


## Cubana

> Naravno, u raspravama uvijek dođemo do krvnih zrnaca  i još jedan  ... Vrijeme je da izađete iz tih okvira.
> 
> Navedeni govornici meni nisu uzor niti primjer osoba koja imaju znanja i iskustva potrebna za razvoj obrazovnog sustava. 
> 
> Više vjerujem ovakvima:
> http://narod.hr/clanak/profesor-muzi...dine-prosvjede
> http://narod.hr/hrvatska/prof-matko-...nu-prosvjedima
> 
> 
> A i Peterlin je linkala, primjerice, izjavu profesorice iz fizike ...


Kome je Matko Marusic relevantan govornik taj se sam diskreditirao iz svake rasprave.

----------


## sirius

I zaista kad citam neke clanke, pa i ove linkane , ne mogu vjerovati da su ljudi u stanju tvrditi da je program protuhrvatski i da mu je jedini cilj unistiti istinu o domovinskom ratu Ili poticati promiskuitet sa lektirom.
Moj zdrav razum na takve izjave odmah ukljucuje alarm.
Ova reforma bi trebala biti toliko puno vise od povijesti i hrvatskog jezika.
Toliko bi trebala temeljito biti drugacija za nacin ucenja , ocjenjivanja, boravka u sustavu, vrste ucenja...tolko drugacija od vec videnog i vec ispravljanog. Drugacija i u skladu sa vremenom. Ne toliko po sadrzaju ( dijelove neki tumace ko zrinka k. sa dnevno hr) nego po nacinu rada ...
ja ne znam gdje vasa djeca idu u skolu , i kakvu vi djecu imate, ali moja djeca se uzasno muce u ovom sustavu.
i ja skupa sa njima. A rezultati po ocenama ( mjerilo sustava) i zadovoljstvu ( moje mjerilo ) su vrlo mlaki do losi.
Za moju djecu ovaj sustav je jako daleko od optimalnog, a o idealnom da ne pricam.
Zadnja stvar kojam me brine jesu paranoje oko odredenih tocaka sadrzaja u stilu zrinke k.

----------


## Dijana

Sve pet sirius, razumijem tvoje razloge. Ali valjda se mozemo sloziti da je previse prijepora i primjedbi od strane strucnjaka da bi reforma stupila na snagu ovakva kakva trenutno jest. Ne navrat-nanos, dugorocna je i obuhvaca SVU nasu djecu.

----------


## Dijana

Zato se ne moze biti iskljuciv i funkcionirati na temelju ultimatuma, ovdje nije potrebna revolucija nego konsenzus.

----------


## cvijeta73

a pa to je ono o čemu sam pričala. vrijeska čita i linka markićin narod.hr i nema majci da se složimo oko ijedne točke. nema majci :D šta kaže marta, i u kurikulumu informatike će narod.hr naći neko protuhrvatsko, malo sumnjivo  poglavlje  :Grin:  




> Navedeni govornici meni nisu uzor niti primjer osoba koja imaju znanja i iskustva potrebna za razvoj obrazovnog sustava.


vrijeska, naravno, jasno ti je da to nisu osobe koje su radile niti će raditi na CKR, pa je ovo skroz nerazumljiv argument. 

a od ovoga, neki vole jugoslaviju, mrze hrvatsku...a majke ti mile,  kao da slušam nekakvu svađu preživjelog 90-godišnjaka iz bleiburga kako objašnjava povijest preživjelom 90-godišnjaku veteranu sutjeske. 
smiješno više  :lool: 
jednostavno, treba shvatiti da čitaoci narod.hr i ostali nemaju ekskluzivna prava na ljubav prema domovini. vjerovali ili ne, i kekin ju voli.

----------


## seni

> Kome je Matko Marusic relevantan govornik taj se sam diskreditirao iz svake rasprave.


Isto vrijedi i za portal narod.hr

----------


## Dijana

A za portal "Novosti" ne vrijedi?  :Grin:  Ko to linka, taj je valjda uber-kvalificiran. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Peterlin

> Srecom neki mogu vjerovat da je milanovic vodje kurikula birao po neutralnom kljucu, odnosno konsenzusom..ili cak mogu vjerovat da milanovic nije imao nista s tim..


Nisam baš uvjerena. Rekao bi Balašević "Možda grešim, al' ja sam takvog dojma..."

Pazi ovo - 30.05.2016. - intervju u Dnevniku Nove TV: 

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/z...-438811.html#0

----------


## sasa

dakle, na skupu su govorili učenik, učiteljice, roditeljica i matematičar-Milun. 
sa stejdza se nijednom nije čulo nikakvih otvorenih poziva na ostavke, padove vlada, ukidanje vjeronauka i tomu slično baš zato što je skup imao cijenu ujediniti SVE one koji misle da je reforma kakva je započeta s Jokićem važna za SVU nasšu djecu. to je bila toliko važna poruka organizatorima da su riskirali da skliznu u apolitičnu bljutavost- a po portalima se jasno vidi da im dio lijeve javnosti to zamjera. činjenica je da neka naša tvrda desnica- koja vjeruje da je Murakamijem naslov sporan dio lektire i da se masturbacijom poništava dostojanstvo osobe- nije mogla pronaći smisao ovom skupu. no, ja sam uvjerena da je takve desnice ipak malo i baš zato što su upravo oni ti koji bi najradije skrojili udzbenike, je dio ljudi došao na prosvjed.
i dio ljudi je došao jer mu je pun kufer Hasanbegovića i njegovih šehida, Karamarkovih sukoba interesa, katoličke hrvatske televizije, netransparentne i telefonske rasprodaje presotalih firmi etc. a bome i tog svojatanja domovine.  samo i dalje ne razumijem tko je "iskoristio djecu"???  i zašto vrijeska ne voli hladno pivo :Smile: )),

----------


## Cubana

Pa i da ga je birao, što onda? Reforma je na javnoj raspravi. Moze li se i jedan posao odraditi a da se ne prekida sa svakim mandatom? Ili da sad ovi kaotični imenuju nekog novog pa za par mjeseci, s novim izborima, sve ispocetka?

----------


## elor

> Koji neprijatelji?
> Kome da on to kaze? Njegov nadredenii je Ministarstvo. Ministrstvo bi trebalo raditi u interesu struke i gradana .Ono ga je imenovalo. Ono mu treba pruziti uvjete za rad. 
> Tko bi njemu bio po tom kljucu neprijatelj?


mislim na ministra i ono sto je on predlozio sustaru

----------


## marta

Ne volim ni ja Hladno pivo. Najbanalniji bend na našoj sceni. Blje. 
Al to nema nikakve veze.

----------


## elor

> a pa to je ono o čemu sam pričala. vrijeska čita i linka markićin narod.hr i nema majci da se složimo oko ijedne točke. nema majci :D šta kaže marta, i u kurikulumu informatike će narod.hr naći neko protuhrvatsko, malo sumnjivo  poglavlje  
> 
> 
> vrijeska, naravno, jasno ti je da to nisu osobe koje su radile niti će raditi na CKR, pa je ovo skroz nerazumljiv argument. 
> 
> a od ovoga, neki vole jugoslaviju, mrze hrvatsku...a majke ti mile,  kao da slušam nekakvu svađu preživjelog 90-godišnjaka iz bleiburga kako objašnjava povijest preživjelom 90-godišnjaku veteranu sutjeske. 
> smiješno više 
> jednostavno, treba shvatiti da čitaoci narod.hr i ostali nemaju ekskluzivna prava na ljubav prema domovini. vjerovali ili ne, i kekin ju voli.


moraju se svi sloziti

----------


## sasa

> Ne volim ni ja Hladno pivo. Najbanalniji bend na našoj sceni. Blje. 
> Al to nema nikakve veze.


a bogati pa ne pitam za umjetnički dojam, nego što je sporno u tome da organizatori nekog prosvjeda pozovu neke osobe koje javno djeluju da ako dijele stav dodju i podrže.

----------


## marta

Pa to i kazem, nema veze.

----------


## Dijana

Peterlin, ja sam bila ironična..eto nama opet milanovića kakvog znamo :Grin:  ("kakva predsjednica? :Laughing: )

Što se tiče Matka Marušića, jedan kratki citat s hr wikipedie:




> Završio je Medicinski fakultet u Zagrebu, gdje je diplomirao 1970. godine uz Rektorovu nagradu za najboljeg studenta. Od 1971. godine radi kao asistent na Zavodu za fiziologiju Medicinskog fakulteta u Zagrebu, gdje doktorira 1976. godine. Profesor na Medicinskom fakultetu postaje 1980. godine, pisac je mnogobrojnih radova iz područja medicinske znanosti.


Što ga tu čini takvim smećem da zasluži ovakav komentar?: 


> Kome je Matko Marusic relevantan govornik taj se sam diskreditirao iz svake rasprave.

----------


## seni

> Sve pet sirius, razumijem tvoje razloge. Ali valjda se mozemo sloziti da je previse prijepora i primjedbi od strane strucnjaka da bi reforma stupila na snagu ovakva kakva trenutno jest. Ne navrat-nanos, dugorocna je i obuhvaca SVU nasu djecu.


Koliko sam ja razumijela Dijana, ni ne radi se o tome da se reforma u hodu ne bi mogla prepravljati i slično. To sasvim lijepo možeš, i u okvirima postojeće Jokićeve grupe.

Tih 10 novih ljudi, sigurno nisu tu, da bi raspravljali o finesama fizike, nego da kao ideološka policija  hrastovskog habitusa, odstranjuju sadržaje koji se ne uklapaju u njihovo srednjovjekovno poimanje svijeta, odnosno dodaju one koji podržavaju njihov klerikalno-šovinistički-ustašoidni-reakcionarni pogled na svijet. (S kojim na sreću našu nisu prošli na izborima)

Dakle radi se zaista o "neprijateljskom preuzimanju"
Koje se zamotava u neke nepostojeće haljine. Car je gol.
Nemojmo se lagati. Ni spinati. I pričati o nekakvim stručnjacima.
Svi smo  u ovoj diskusiji dovoljno inteligentni, da razumijemo o čemu se u ovoj priči radi.
Sto je i Rusak, sasvim lijepo svjesno ili nesvjesno objasnila, kad je tih 10 ljudi objasnila kao kompromis, u odnosu na prvu zelju hrasta!

Da će ova vlada, ako opstane, napraviti kurikulum po svom ćeifu, je potpuno razvidno. Ima moć. Ima sredstva. I ima veliki broj ljudi iza sebe, koji valjda to i zaslužuje kad ih biraju.
Ali nemojte nas praviti budalama, sa tim pričama o stručnjacima...
Jokić je zaista pokazao integritet, otišao je, pa neka vlada sastavi svoju novu ekipu sa Markickoji na čelu. I ljiljom Vokić. 

Kod čega, da budem sasvim jasna, ljudi tipa Markić koji su sposobni izjavljivati, da je jedna Marguerite Duras (Ugrešić, Ferić i co. ni ne spominjem...) nije podobna za mlade, su se kao ozbiljni sugovornici (mislim Markic se je već na svim poljima diskreditirala uključujući i izbore, na kojima je dobila 1,5 posto glasova) diskreditirali, ali ono 350 posto. 
To vrijedi i za sve one koji njenu argumentaciju podržavaju.

procitajte pažljivo: MARGUERITE DURAS versus željka markić
da li tu trebam nešto dodati...osim :gaah:  :psiholog:  spasinasbože
jucer kad sam to pročitala, protrljana sam oci, gdje sam?
u 1938?
ili u onom vremenu kada se čekalo da Tito da svoj "sud" da li je apstraktna likovna umjetnost dovoljno narodna i socijalistička?
dolazi li vrijeme da i umjetnost djelimo na "entartete Kunst" i onu po volji velikog vođe?

Da li su ljudi potpuno izgubili kompas, kada o totalnim glupostima ala ove gore, uopce moramo raspravljati?

----------


## čokolada

http://m.tportal.hr/vijesti/430997/O...a-svijetu.html
U međuvremenu na sjeveru...i bez obzira na pretenciozni naslov. Svijet ide dalje, mi ostajemo...negdje daleko.

----------


## seni

I jos da dodam:
Čovjek koje je gledalište Gavele zajedno sa velikim Bozidarom Bobanom u Richardu III i Henry-u IV bacao u extazu, a na sceni HNK u Kiklopu nas vodio u nove svijetove (svi koji imaju dovoljno godina i sreću da su te predstave gledali) u svakom slučaju su kompetentniji za razgovor o kulturi i obrazovanju, od Markic i njene svite.

----------


## Cubana

> Što ga tu čini takvim smećem da zasluži ovakav komentar?:


Neke druge "kvalitete".
Al ne vjerujem da bi tebi bile toliko odbojne pa ih neću nabrajati.

----------


## pomikaki

> To je u redu, i imate (tj. svi imamo) potpuno pravo na to.
> Ali nimalo nije  u redu organizirati prosvjed i iskoristiti djecu kao paravan za sve probleme koji su se nagomilali ...


Ma kakav paravan? To je kap koja je prelila čašu, ali i problem oko kojeg se svi možemo složiti, osim fanatika kao što je Markićka i njoj slični.

A nazvati ovu situaciju "problemima koji su se nagomilali" bilo bi smiješno, da nije zabrinjavajuće što još ima ljudi koji tako misle. Problem je kad mi crkne auto ili kad mi se začepi wc-školjka. Nije "problem" što mi država u kojoj sam se rodila, i nisam nikad do sad pomišljala da iz nje odem, ide prema potpunoj propasti. 

Pogledaj još jednom ovo što sam nabrojala (a to je samo par stvari koje sam se u tom trenutku sjetila, i naravno, samo vrh ledene sante za koji mi smrtnici znamo): možeš li se zvati domoljubom i istovremeno smatrati da ovo treba proći bez izlaska na ulicu? Sad smo izašli zbog CKR, ali ja bih rado i da se organiziraju novi prosvjedi gdje bi se izravno pozvalo na ostavku vlade koja nam ovo radi i na nove izbore.




> Jokić je zaista pokazao integritet, otišao je, pa neka vlada sastavi svoju novu ekipu sa Markickoji na čelu. I ljiljom Vokić.


Tako je. Pa da bar znamo tko piše taj kurikulum. Da nije dao ostavku, to bi značilo pristati da ga Hrast koristi kao paravan.

----------


## elor

mi smo paranoicna nacija sama po sebi....sami paravani... a za dogovor treba samo dobra volja i da ti je cilj bitniji od osobnog interesa

----------


## Dijana

Ma bit će onda valjda ove "kvalitete"  :Sad: (čisto da dovršim priču o dotičnom)




> Bio je jedan od osnivača i voditelja akcije “Bijeli put za Novu Bilu i Bosnu Srebrenu” (humanitarni konvoj koji se sastojao 99 šlepera i 143 članova medicinskog osoblja, franjevaca, novinara i tehničkog osoblja, a za cilj je imao prenijeti hranu i lijekove u bolnicu u Novoj Biloj, koja je bila na izdisaju, a glad je opasno prijetila Hrvatima cijele Lašvanske doline. Konvoj su predvodili dr. Slobodan Lang i Herman Vukušić, a trajao je 14 dana, od 10. do 24. prosinca 1993. godine. Humanitarni konvoj "Bijeli put za Novu Bilu i Bosnu Srebrenu" probio je potpunu osmomjesečnu blokadu sedamdesetak tisuća Hrvata u Lašvanskoj dolini, donio im spas u hrani i lijekovima, ali i vjeru da nisu sami.) za vrijeme Domovinskog rata.
> Nakon povratka u Split, postaje prominentnim članom lokalnog HDZ-a, te je na lokalnim izborima 2013. godine nastupio kao zamjenik kandidata za gradonačelnika na listi te stranke.

----------


## Vrijeska

> Kome je Matko Marusic relevantan govornik taj se sam diskreditirao iz svake rasprave.



To je tvoje mišljenje.
Ja i dalje stojim da mi je važnije mišljenje stručnjaka koji su dali komentare na kurikul, nego osoba koje se ne bave tim stručnim radom.

Imate dvostruka mjerila. Neistomišljenicima lijepite etikete tako da po starom običaju, ima nas koji odjednom postanemo ustaše, pa markićevci, pa nam podmećete neke izjave o domoljublju, a vjeru vrijeđate i izmišljanjem složenica s riječju kurikul i sl.

Tvrdite da zbog nas koji drugačije razmišljamo, ne može država naprijed, a vi činite istu stvar i kočite suradnju i dijalog. I to činite glasno i strasno ( i na tome vam svaka čast), no dozvolite da i drugi iznesu svoje mišljenje.


O hrvatstvu koje stalno protežete kao glavni argument neslaganja: linkana izjava profesorice iz fizike ne spominje niti jednu riječ o hrvatstvu nego govori o kvaliteti dokumenta koji je predložen za njezin predmet - fiziku. 


Ujedno, bili su učitelji na prosvjedu, ali bilo je i onih koji nisu bili. Naši uglavnom kolutaju očima i govore o kvaliteti dokumenata koji nisu dobro napravljeni i ne podržavaju prosvjed. (Uz malu digresiju, kad ste već započeli o boji krvnih zrnaca... začudili biste kakve su boje krvna zrnca onih učitelja koji najviše govore o nekvaliteti dokumenata... vrlo su šarena...)

----------


## Cubana

> Ma bit će onda valjda ove "kvalitete" (čisto da dovršim priču o dotičnom)


Da, baš te. U pravu si. Uvijek si u pravu.

----------


## Dijana

Seni, samo ovoliko:




> Tek što su zasjeli na vlast, jurišnik nove revolucije, ondašnji ministar obrazovanja i sporta Željko Jovanović preko noći je ukinuo Vijeće za normu hrvatskog jezika, na čijem je čelu bio velikan hrvatskog jezikoslovlja akademik Radoslav Katičić, smijenio ravnateljicu Instituta za hrvatski jezik i jezikoslovlje Dunju Brozović-Rončević, i postavio novog ravnatelja Željka Jozića (kritičari su ga ismijavali kao ravnatelja bez ijedne napisane knjige) sa zadaćom da napiše novi, obvezujući hrvatski rječnik. Kako Partija kaže.


Višnja Starešina


To su činjenice. To je sve slučajnost?..Ništa nije slučajnost..nije ni Jokić.

A za upliv markićke na kurikul, mislim da se ne morate bojati..slažem se da ona i hrast uistinu imaju prilično zanemariv utjecaj u društvu, i da ga mediji prenapuhuju, odgovara im stvaranje babaroga i stalne psihoze..pa jesmo obećali pakao ili nismo..

Hrvatsko društvo NIJE isključivo, NIJE pro-ustaško, i željno je mira, sloge i nekakvog društvenog konsenzusa oko kojeg bi se različite grupacije mogle okupiti..daljnje nabrijavanje i podjele štetit će apsolutno svim normalnim ljudima koji žele živjeti u miru.

----------


## sirius

> Sve pet sirius, razumijem tvoje razloge. Ali valjda se mozemo sloziti da je previse prijepora i primjedbi od strane strucnjaka da bi reforma stupila na snagu ovakva kakva trenutno jest. Ne navrat-nanos, dugorocna je i obuhvaca SVU nasu djecu.


Ako mene pitas , da sutra krene , sto moje djece tice dosla je 10 godina- prekasno.
Ja bih sutra potpisala za novi sistem cak ako bi u njemu npr. stranica o povijesti koja uci o domovinskom ratu bila POTPUNO prazna. Cak i da se uopce ne spominje. Samo da sve drugo bude bolje. Tu jednu lekciju rado cu obraditi kod kuce, samo da moram puno manje drugih.

----------


## Cubana

Zašto lošim pravdati loše?
Ajmo pustiti ljude da rade i javnom raspravom urgirati, utjecati, oblikovati...
Ajmo ne uvoditi cenzure i moralna ravnala.
Dajmo si šansu.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Hrvatsko društvo NIJE isključivo, NIJE pro-ustaško, i željno je mira, sloge i nekakvog društvenog konsenzusa oko kojeg bi se različite grupacije mogle okupiti..daljnje nabrijavanje i podjele štetit će apsolutno svim normalnim ljudima koji žele živjeti u miru.


ma daj? 
sad ću ja kao ti, stvarno?

srećom, hrvatska može bolje, i uskoro će svi ovi mračnjaci, poput vase, tome i hasana - u političku povijest.
nikad za tu političku opciju neću glasati, al i u tom hdz-u isplivati će normalni, pošteni  ljudi demokršćanske orijentacije. a ne ovaj horor koji nam podvaljuje karamarko. i drži kao taoce cijelu zemlju, a i svoju stranku, uostalom. 

ne znam od kud mi optimizam, al tako će biti. :D

----------


## Dijana

Cvijeta, neću se prepucavati, mogli bi tako do sutra. 

Svi mi imamo svoje nade i težnje, i hvala dragom Bogu (ako smijem reći), pa konačno živimo u demokraciji.

----------


## cvijeta73

a vezano uz jovanovića,  kao ministar se pokazao totalno nesposoban.
jer to je jedno od najtežih i najzahtjevnijih resora u državi.
lako biti ministar turizma :D 
pa i gospodarstva. nemaš tisuće ljudi na platnoj listi, za početak. ne ovisi kompletan resor o tebi, tu imaš svakodnevne zahtjeve, svakodnevne odluke i intervencije. 
a ovaj se svađao s mamićem.  :Rolling Eyes: 

no, on je isto povijest.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> dakle, na skupu su govorili učenik, učiteljice, roditeljica i matematičar-Milun. 
> *sa stejdza se nijednom nije čulo nikakvih otvorenih poziva na ostavke, padove vlada*, ukidanje vjeronauka i tomu slično baš zato što je skup imao cijenu ujediniti SVE one koji misle da je reforma kakva je započeta s Jokićem važna za SVU nasšu djecu. to je bila toliko važna poruka organizatorima da su riskirali da skliznu u apolitičnu bljutavost- a po portalima se jasno vidi da im dio lijeve javnosti to zamjera. činjenica je da neka naša tvrda desnica- koja vjeruje da je Murakamijem naslov sporan dio lektire i da se masturbacijom poništava dostojanstvo osobe- nije mogla pronaći smisao ovom skupu. no, ja sam uvjerena da je takve desnice ipak malo i baš zato što su upravo oni ti koji bi najradije skrojili udzbenike, je dio ljudi došao na prosvjed.
> i dio ljudi je došao jer mu je pun kufer Hasanbegovića i njegovih šehida, Karamarkovih sukoba interesa, katoličke hrvatske televizije, netransparentne i telefonske rasprodaje presotalih firmi etc. a bome i tog svojatanja domovine.  samo i dalje ne razumijem tko je "iskoristio djecu"???  i zašto vrijeska ne voli hladno pivo)),


ja nažalost jesam čula: ili neka odstupe isl što mi se nije svidjelo...još je naš skup na jugu bio najmiroljubiviji...a i među parolama na TV-u sam vidjela naziv neke od stranki (da me ubiješ ne mogu se sjetit) te jedan koji vrijeđa Markićku.....
ako smo rekli - nema spominjanja politike onda hebemu NEMA!




> Sve pet sirius, razumijem tvoje razloge. Ali valjda se mozemo sloziti da je previse prijepora i primjedbi od strane strucnjaka da bi reforma stupila na snagu ovakva kakva trenutno jest. Ne navrat-nanos, dugorocna je i obuhvaca SVU nasu djecu.


ali to je proces koji se mijenja,kao i edukacija nastavnika....tko je završio fax prije 20god valjda stalno treba ići na stručna usavršavanja...pa tako i za ovo....
meni se čini da ima dobar dio profesora/nastavnika koji uopće ne bi htio raditi u sistemu koji im dosta pušta na slobodu nego hoće točno i jasno što se mora (suhoparno) prenjet i točka...
nećemo se zavaravat,niti je svim učenicima stalo da nešto nauče niti su svi profesori puni entuzijazma da prenesu znanje.... 




> To je tvoje mišljenje.
> *Ja i dalje stojim da mi je važnije mišljenje stručnjaka koji su dali komentare na kurikul,* nego osoba koje se ne bave tim stručnim radom.
> 
> Imate dvostruka mjerila. Neistomišljenicima lijepite etikete tako da po starom običaju, ima nas koji odjednom postanemo ustaše, pa markićevci, pa nam podmećete neke izjave o domoljublju, a vjeru vrijeđate i izmišljanjem složenica s riječju kurikul i sl.
> 
> Tvrdite da zbog nas koji drugačije razmišljamo, ne može država naprijed, a vi činite istu stvar i kočite suradnju i dijalog. I to činite glasno i strasno ( i na tome vam svaka čast), no dozvolite da i drugi iznesu svoje mišljenje.
> 
> 
> O hrvatstvu koje stalno protežete kao glavni argument neslaganja: linkana izjava profesorice iz fizike ne spominje niti jednu riječ o hrvatstvu nego govori o kvaliteti dokumenta koji je predložen za njezin predmet - fiziku. 
> ...


uopće nisam htjela čitati stručnu raspravu "kontroverznih" predmeta već sam odabrala neke banalne....šarolikost komentara me zapanjila,na dokument na koji netko nema nikakvih zamjerki drugi ih sije šakom i kapom....
moram priznat,nađe se tu dosta uvrijeđenih tonova,kao da su se neke veličine uvrijedile što se njih nije pitalo ili odabralo u radne skupine...naravno,sve odreda visoki predavači sa katedri a manje oni koji direktno rade sa učenicima...
oduševio me prof. sa kineziološkog,čovjek se ljubazno stavio na raspolaganje i pomoć u edukaciji nastavnika te lijepo rekao da sukladno smjernicama SZO,tjelesni mora ići na 3x tjedno jer smo jedna od najdebljih nacija u EU...nadam se da će ga se uvažit...pokušavam zamisliti politički obojen tjelesni...nešto mi ne ide.... :Grin: 

ali na kraju,đaba nam rasprave kad se za reformu sve mi se čini neće imat solada....

----------


## cvijeta73

> Cvijeta, neću se prepucavati, mogli bi tako do sutra. 
> 
> Svi mi imamo svoje nade i težnje, i hvala dragom Bogu (ako smijem reći), pa konačno živimo u demokraciji.


eto. tu se slažemo. ako nećeš ti, neću ni ja :D

----------


## sasa

ja sam govorila o zagrebu, i ne sa stejdza se sigurno nije čulo. ne misliš valjda da su organizatori trebali uzimati transparente na kojima je pisalo dolje vlada???

----------


## sasa

rečeno je da se očekuje da reforma ide dalje kako je u startu zamišljeno, a ako ministarstvo nije u stanju zaštititi reformu od politikanstva neka odstupi.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> ja sam govorila o zagrebu, i ne sa stejdza se sigurno nije čulo. ne misliš valjda da su organizatori trebali uzimati transparente na kojima je pisalo dolje vlada???


mi smo imali upute da redari paze na takve stvari i uklanjaju!

----------


## sasa

bezveze. to mi je tek bezveze. pa smije se hodati s transparentom pada vlada. ahaha. pa nije to govor mržnje da bi ga se micalo. svašta.

----------


## zasad skulirana

ne govor mržnje nego bilo kakvo spominjanje i uplitanje politike....i bez toga su se ljepile etikete da je inicijativa politička, pa onda čemu davati povoda za dodatne argumente?
nekome je pretjerana i Rodina "isključivost" po pitanju nadomjestaka, izbjegavanje suradnje sa nekim subjektima isl,ali ako hoćeš bit čist i da ti se ne može ništa prigovorit onda moraš jako pazit....
meni je i jedna naša govornica bila li-la jer je prije par godina bila u politici i s njom ju se dosta povezivalo...

----------


## Peterlin

Ovo meni izgleda kao Dani satire. Ne treba ići u kazalište, dovoljno je pratiti vijesti. 

Bilo bi smiješno da nije žalosno.

----------


## vertex

Hrvatska uživo od jučer: http://www.hrt.hr/enz/hrvatska-uzivo/ž
Gost je Marko Matijević sa Srednja.hr, i baš mi je zanimljiv. Maja Sever razgovara s njim, o stipendijama, prosvjedma, ministarstvima sadašnjim i bivšim. Nakon toga nastavlja s Nadicom Bjelčić i razgovorom o problematici asistenata u nastavi, za ove i bivše vlasti.

----------


## sasa

zasadskulirana- Trg bana Jelačića je javni prostor koji građanima garantira slobodu kretanja i govora- dok se ne zadire u pravo drugog. kako mislis da je trebalo braniti transparente? ili zabraniti ljudima da viču ostavka? potpuno sam zbunjena razinom represije koju smatras primjerenom.

----------


## marta

Mislim da je tjelesni jedan sjajan predmet za napravit od njega partizani ustaše ustaše partizani svinjariju. Hebi ga, treba jasno propisat da dresovi ne smiju biti ni crveni ni plavi. Ni crni. Ni zeleni. Roza ne valja za dečke, bunit će se. Ostala nam ljubičasta, al mislim da će i ona otpast zbog Tinky Winky. Narančasta možda? U bijelom se vježbalo u Partizanu, a za Sokol se ne sjećam, tj. nisam se rodila. Ja sam već zapela.

----------


## vertex

Pa vjerojatno misli jednako tako kao što po pravilima prosvjeda nisu bila dozvoljena obilježja političkih stranki, zar ne?
Edit: @sasa

----------


## sasa

Na stejdzu? Nisu. Pa u publici da sam htijela mogu nosit kakav god transparent- dok nije govor mrzne.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vertex

Ma ne samo na bini. Pa linkala je Danci pravila prosvjeda. Ovo je jedno:


*Ovo je građanski prosvjed.* Uvažavajući slobodu izražavanja, pozivamo sve sudionice i sudionike da na prosvjedu ne ističu obilježja političkih stranaka u bilo kojem obliku. Naše redarke i redari imaju pravo zamoliti one koji budu imali takva obilježja da ih uklone.

----------


## Bubica

ok
ali kako to iskontrolirati među 30 -40 000 ljudi?

----------


## n.grace

> ok
> ali kako to iskontrolirati među 30 -40 000 ljudi?


ovo sam baš ja htjela pitati, iako se potpuno slažem sa skuliranom i vertex

----------


## vertex

Ma ne, pa ne kažem da se može, niti se meni čini da se na prosvjedima s ičim pretjeralo - mislim da su prošli sjajno. Samo interpretiram kako sam shvatila skuliranu. Ovo pravilo s obilježjima stranki je jasno a dalje od toga zaista ne znam kako bi se određivalo što jest i što nije u duhu prosvjeda kako su ga organizatori zamislili i ne mislim da se trebalo u to upuštati.

----------


## rossa

> Ma ne samo na bini. Pa linkala je Danci pravila prosvjeda. Ovo je jedno:
> 
> 
> *Ovo je građanski prosvjed.* Uvažavajući slobodu izražavanja, pozivamo sve sudionice i sudionike da na prosvjedu ne ističu obilježja političkih stranaka u bilo kojem obliku. Naše redarke i redari imaju pravo zamoliti one koji budu imali takva obilježja da ih uklone.


Redari imaju pravo zamoliti da se uklone, ali ne i fizički ukloniti obilježja političkih stranaka

----------


## atleta21

Zanima me zna li netko nešto o ovome i ako je istina zanima me podržavate li takvu lektiru?
http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/hrvatsk...vojcicu-926929

----------


## elor

> Zanima me zna li netko nešto o ovome i ako je istina zanima me podržavate li takvu lektiru?
> http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/hrvatsk...vojcicu-926929


molim?

----------


## sasa

dakle oni su zamolili da se ne ističu obilježja političkih stranaka. i i dalje su mogli zamoliti građane da ih uklone. ne prisiliti.
a ovo što govori zasadskulirana- kako sam je ja shvatila- da se na prosvjedu na kojem je ona bila nije smjelo držati transparente s bilo kakvim političkim porukama ( dolje vlada, vjeronauk iz škola, etc.) a to je stvarno suludo.

----------


## sirius

Ako je na tom portalu mora da je istina.
za post 131 i 132.

----------


## tanja37

Užas, katastrofa! 
To ni ja ne bih čitala, kamoli da dam djetetu da čita!!!!
Morat ću početi i lektire provjeravati....

----------


## Cubana

Ma tko Debeloj dade onda Nagradu I.B. Mažuranić za najbolji rukopis u kategoriji knjige za djecu i mladež???
Perverznjaci jedni!!!

Da se bar libe tako djecu na tribine širenja mržnje slati, kao što se boje spolnosti u knjigama.

----------


## pomikaki

> Zanima me zna li netko nešto o ovome i ako je istina zanima me podržavate li takvu lektiru?
> http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/hrvatsk...vojcicu-926929


Gle. To je na dnevno.hr. Prije nego se upustim u raspravu, provjerila bih podatke - koja je to knjiga i je li zbilja na popisu lektire.

----------


## sirius

> Užas, katastrofa! 
> To ni ja ne bih čitala, kamoli da dam djetetu da čita!!!!
> Morat ću početi i lektire provjeravati....


Je , pocni. Meni je najneprimjerenija lektira koju sam do sad procitala " mali ratni dnevnik" drugog naziva " moj tata spava s andelima". Jedini problem je ta sto je ona vec godinama na programu.

----------


## Dijana

Bez obzira što je link sa dnevno, to zbilja jest na popisu, i slažem se da je odvratno..ako smo okruženi preseksualiziranom okolinom, pa ne moraju još i djeca u školi službeno dobivati takve sadržaje. Ovo je van mozga.




> od toga da je lektirni popis potpuno otvoren, da su dodana vrhunska djela domaće i strane suvremene književnosti, da su odabrana djela koja učenici mogu samostalno cjelovito čitati, a s popisa su skinuti zahtjevniji naslovi svjetske i nacionalne književnosti, poput Biblije, Homerovih epova, 'Don Quijotea', 'Judite', 'Ribanja i ribarskoga prigovaranja' ili 'Robinje'. Djela za koja su stručnjaci koji su radili prijedlog procijenili da ih djeca ne mogu samostalno savladati.
> 
> Ukratko, *dokinut je nacionalni kanon,* program je usmjeren na učenike, a učiteljima je dana autonomija pri izboru naslova koje će raditi.


Jasno da je dokinut..kako je krenulo sa Jovanovićem, trebalo je biti dovršeno s Jokićem.




> 'Moraju biti propisane osnovne stvari, koje mora znati i u strukovnim školama i u gimnaziji. Mora postojati jezgra jedinstvena za sve i ne može se dati na volju izbor između Slavenke Drakulić i 'Ilijade'. Ništa nije počelo s današnjim vremenom. Počelo je od 'Ilijade' i 'Eneide', kako u nastavi hrvatskog i književnosti, tako i u povijesti', rekla je za tportal u telefonskom razgovoru.


http://www.tportal.hr/kultura/knjize...zgrazanja.html

----------


## sirius

Dijana, procitaj gore navedenu knjigu pa mi se javi da razmjenimo dojmove . Ima i o seksualnosti.

----------


## Mima

Ove priče o lektiri me svaki puta podsjete na genijalnu Hannu Horvath iz serije Girls, koja se zaposli u nekoj privatnoj školi u New Yorku, pa djeci predaje Goodbye, Columbus Philipa Rotha, a kad joj ravnatelj prigovori na izboru (jer naravno misli da Roth nije pisac za djecu) ona mu odgovori: ma ZNAM, znam da to nije baš njegovo najbolje djelo, ali to je stvarno jedino što je primjereno za ovaj uzrast!

----------


## tangerina

a nije li Judita, oko koje se neki dan grmilo da zašto je djeca ne bi čitala cjelovitu, odrubila liku glavu? 
Nije li majka Filipa Latinovitza prostitutka i o tome se dosta piše u knjizi?
a Edip tek..taj samo tratinčice sadi. i moja omiljena lektira iz 1. srednje Boccaciov Decameron, to je sami seks, i ponešto nasilja. nikako mi nije jasno po kojim kriterijima su ovo po moral (?) najopasnije knjige. Osim naravno što se na popisu nalaze dvije već prije 20 godina proglašene vještice.

najsmješnije mi je što se od Ugrešić spominje Forsiranje romana reke, šta bi bilo da su u lektiru stavili Život je bajka
a kakva li sam tek ja osoba kad mi je to bila omiljena knjiga u srednjoj školi  :lool:

----------


## Mima

Ja se još živo sjećam kako mi je bilo problematično u kratkom sadržaju Seljačke bune napisati da je Tahi silovao Janu.

----------


## Jadranka

A onaj prizor iz Germinala u kojem razbjesnjena gomila cupa prodavacu na zivo spolne organe... A opisi zatvora (i kanalizacije) u Jadnicima Victora Hugoa... a nasilje u Bibliji...

----------


## Dijana

A ja se samo pitam koliko je prosvjednika npr. znalo za ovakav popis lektire i koliko bi ih to podržalo? Zar se još netko čudi da je potreban konsenzus za program koji nas sve dotiče?

Nemam ništa protiv da pojedinci daju svojoj djeci na čitanje što god požele, i da se pritom kite svojom ultra-naprednošću, ali dopustite da mnogi takva štiva uistinu smatraju neprimjerenim za djecu.

----------


## cvijeta73

to nije dnevno.hr, nego su to primjedbe željke markić na kurikulum hrvatskog jezika.

popis literature za cjelovito čitanje uključuje cijeli niz naslova, možete pogledati, od str 291-300. ima ih. 
http://www.kurikulum.hr/wp-content/u...tski-jezik.pdf




> Još jednom želimo istaknuti da ovaj popis predloženih tekstova za cjelovito čitanje nije zaokruženi obvezujućI
> kanonski popis. Njegov je otvoreni karakter posljedica uvjerenja da su usmjerenost na učenika i profesionalna
> autonomija učitelja temeljna pretpostavka kvalitetnoga odgoja i obrazovanja.


nadalje




> Drugi je kriterij nalagao izbor samo onih tekstova koji su prikladni za učenikovo samostalno cjelovito čitanje.
> Zbog toga na popisu nisu mnoga važna djela svjetske i nacionalne književnosti, poput Biblije, Homerovih epova,
> Don Quijotea, Judite, Ribanja i ribarskoga prigovaranja ili Robinje. To ne znači da se učenici s tim djelima uopće neće
> susresti, već da će ih upoznati preko najznačajnijih dijelova ili ulomaka, kao što je uobičajeno u nastavnoj
> praksi. Stoga ovaj popis nipošto ne treba poistovjećivati s popisom sadržaja nastave književnosti ili pregledom
> „nastavnoga gradiva“.



i, da, naravno, ovaj ogroman popis literature, može biti predmet rasprave. i javne i stručne. 

a činjenica je jedna. ako i budu ovi naslovi izbačeni iz njega, znamo već sad što će srednjoškolci prvo pročitati. vjerojatno već i čitaju. knjige sa zabranjenog popisa tako cool zvuče. 
kao ja, kad sam kao klinka, slučajno načula za jednu ericu jung, npr. i rakovu obratnicu. 
pa ostala razočarana.

----------


## sirius

> A ja se samo pitam koliko je prosvjednika npr. znalo za ovakav popis lektire i koliko bi ih to podržalo? Zar se još netko čudi da je potreban konsenzus za program koji nas sve dotiče?
> 
> Nemam ništa protiv da pojedinci daju svojoj djeci na čitanje što god požele, i da se pritom kite svojom ultra-naprednošću, ali dopustite da mnogi takva štiva uistinu smatraju neprimjerenim za djecu.


Tvoja djeca idu u skolu? Procitala si sve sa njihovog popida do sad? 
Ja recimo jesam ...

----------


## pomikaki

http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/puc...vlada/4123539/ Za mene, ovo je prilično realan komentar koji ide "u sridu" što se tiče motivacije i cilja prosvjednika.

----------


## tanja_b

Ajmo opet malo po famoznoj lektiri, ovakvih diskusija je već bila sva sila.
Dakle, djela starije književnosti kao što je sirota Judita oko koje se lome koplja već godinama (što na maturi, što u ovakvim raspravama), Osman, Ribanje..., pa i Ilijada ili Odiseja, nisu izbačeni iz programa kako se to voli reći. Sva ta djela obrađivala bi se u novom programu jednako kao i dosad, tj. na odlomcima. O tome koliko ima koristi da 15- ili 16-godišnjak čita kompletnu Juditu ili Ilijadu, dalo bi se razgovarati, ali o tome su već sve rekli oni koji su bolje od mene upućeni u rad s gimnazijalcima. Kako reče Ferić, to je recept za stvaranje bibliofoba, tj. ljudi koji će kasnije bježati od knjige.
Predložena sporna djela koja se citiraju u ovim linkovima su prijedlozi, a ne obavezna lektira. "Debelu" nisam čitala, pa ne mogu komentirati, ostali autori spadaju u suvremenu hrvatsku književnost koja bi se obrađivala pred kraj srednje škole. Znači, u dobi od 17-18 godina. To više nisu mala djeca, već mladi ljudi koji su itekako kompetentni čitati suvremenu književnost i o njoj raspravljati, a i zdravorazumski reagirati na pojedine scene.
Konkretno - djela Z. Ferića daju puno više od pukih seksualnih opisa (iako je, po mojem mišljenju, uspjelija zbirka "Mišolovka Walta Disneya" od "Anđela u ofsajdu", ali to je moj osobni stav kao čitatelja), a to da je netko "Črnu mati zemlu" stavio na _index librorum prohibitorum_ mi je toliko blesavo da ne znam što reći. Taj roman je duboka psihološka analiza, sa seksom nema blage veze, ali zato preispituje laganje i licemjerje prema maloj djeci.
Ipak, suludo mi je da se sad lome koplja oko djela koja bi na red za čitanje došla možda pred kraj gimnazije, a možda nikad jer bi nastavnik odabrao nešto drugo u svom razredu. Ono što se predloženim programom pokušalo postići je da učenici napokon zavole čitanje, a ne da ih se plaši Juditom (koju, uzgredbudirečeno, ni ja nikad nisam pročitala više od odlomka jer ni famozne '91. nije bila u programu za cjelovito čitanje!)
Problem oko pretrpanosti programa i nastao je onda kad su akademici počeli krojiti program za srednje škole, pa je svatko od vrhunskih stručnjaka mislio da učenik njegov predmet mora u osnovnoj školi znati kao da će ga jednog dana doktorirati. Prednost predložene kurikularne reforme je upravo u tome što su program trebali raditi, između ostalog, i nastavnici koji direktno rade s djecom i imaju bolji uvid u realne mogućnosti. Krenimo prvo od te postavke, popis lektire se stigne mijenjati i prilagođavati, a plašiti javnost "buuuuuu seksualnim opisima" je u ovom trenutku potpuna besmislica.

----------


## Jadranka

> A ja se samo pitam koliko je prosvjednika npr. znalo za ovakav popis lektire i koliko bi ih to podržalo? Zar se još netko čudi da je potreban konsenzus za program koji nas sve dotiče?
> 
> Nemam ništa protiv da pojedinci daju svojoj djeci na čitanje što god požele, i da se pritom kite svojom ultra-naprednošću, ali dopustite da mnogi takva štiva uistinu smatraju neprimjerenim za djecu.


Al moram napomenit jos jedno vrhunsko djelo: Jama od Ivana Gorana Kovacica... To je mucno da ne moze bit mucnije... al ja mislim da je dobro procitat. 

Al ok, ne moramo se slagat, sve to ne znaci da se reforma treba zaustavljati i sabotirati. Prosvjed potpore nije isao kao potpora svakom pojedinom dijelu reforme. Vec kao otpor sabotiranju iste. Ima vremena i za komentiranje i za interveniranje. I ja nisam stekla dojam da ovi koji su pisali reformu ne uvazavaju tudja misljenja (ubacivanje 10 dodatnih ljudi u skupinu je nesto sasvim drugacije).

----------


## tanja_b

> a činjenica je jedna. ako i budu ovi naslovi izbačeni iz njega, znamo već sad što će srednjoškolci prvo pročitati.


Da. Najvjerojatnije ništa. U tome i jest problem.

----------


## Mima

Knjiga Silvije Šesto, Debela, je već odavno na popisu lektire za osmi razred. Dakle, to nije ništa novo, i nema veze sa kurikularnom reformom.

Ostale knjige koje se ovdje nabrajaju, dakle Ferić, Murakami itd. su na popisu za srednje škole, a obzirom da se radi o suvremenim autorima, a književnost se uvijek učila kronološkim redom, onda pretpostavljam da se radi o predloženoj lektiri za 4. razred srednje škole. Dakle, djeca o kojoj govorimo su osamnaestogodišnjaci, a za pretpostaviti je da mladim ljudima te dobi zaista više nitko ne odobrava što će čiitati.

----------


## Jadranka

BTW. procitala sam sad par ulomaka iz ove lektire. Pa to je sve (vise-manje) u lektiri za srednju skolu. Ja to uopce ne dozivljavam kao neprimjereno. Al opet ponavljam, podrska nastavljanju reforme, nije isto sto i podrska svakom dijelicu te reforme.

----------


## Dijana

Sirius, nisam pročitala. Ali nije ni bitno, očito bi nam se doživljaji razlikovali.

Znači, još bi profesori trebali odlučivati o tome što će djeca čitati? 

Zamišljam situaciju da djeca imaju profesora iz hr i da on odabere nešto od navedenog i onda ispituje učenice da prepričaju sadržaj? Pa jel to vama zbilja normalno? Pa u kakve to situacije se gura djecu?

A ako djecu zanimaju takvi sadržaju, pa internet ih je barem prepun, oš tekstualno, oš vizuelno, nije to ko prije 25-30 godina, cvijeta.
Ne moramo im još i mi nuditi. Ako je ovo neki antipod Ribanju i ribarskom prigovaranju, onda je otišlo u ekstrem.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Nemam ništa protiv da pojedinci daju svojoj djeci na čitanje što god požele, i da se pritom kite svojom ultra-naprednošću, ali dopustite da mnogi takva štiva uistinu smatraju neprimjerenim za djecu.


nije to nikakva ultra naprednost. ako govorimo o feriću, to je jedno od 560! djela predloženo za učenike starijih razreda srednje škole.
jesi čitala?
optužba da njegove priče potiču pedofiliju, kao i ostale knjige pornografiju,  su baš neukusne.
i totalno van pameti. 




> 'Izjava da respektabilno i nagrađivano književno djelo priznatoga autora potiče na pedofiliju zaprepašćujuća je i potpuno neutemeljena. Izvaditi rečenicu iz konteksta književnoga djela previše je, a izvaditi rečenicu iz konteksta 560 djela za cjelovito čitanje i na temelju toga etiketirati te stvoriti generalni sud u najmanju je ruku neodgovorno i neprihvatljivo. 
> 
> Što se tiče 'ugroze javnog morala', pod tom je optužbom suđeno 1857. godine Baudelairu za Cvjetove zla i Flaubertu za Gospođu Bovary', poručuju predstavnici Skupine.

----------


## Jadranka

> Znači, još bi profesori trebali odlučivati o tome što će djeca čitati? 
> 
> Zamišljam situaciju da djeca imaju profesora iz hr i da on odabere nešto od navedenog i onda ispituje učenice da prepričaju sadržaj? Pa jel to vama zbilja normalno? Pa u kakve to situacije se gura djecu?


Tebi ne treba ona lektira pored misli koje imas  :Wink:

----------


## Cubana

> Knjiga Silvije Šesto, Debela, je već odavno na popisu lektire za osmi razred. Dakle, to nije ništa novo, i nema veze sa kurikularnom reformom.


Vidiš vraga? I kaj sad? Protiv čega sada jambrati? Imaju li Markićke i Dijane ove države neke nove vjetrenjače za napad?

----------


## Dijana

> Tebi ne treba ona lektira pored misli koje imas


Ja odavno više nisam u formativnoj dobi. :Razz:

----------


## sirius

> Sirius, nisam pročitala. Ali nije ni bitno, očito bi nam se doživljaji razlikovali.
> 
> Znači, još bi profesori trebali odlučivati o tome što će djeca čitati? 
> 
> Zamišljam situaciju da djeca imaju profesora iz hr i da on odabere nešto od navedenog i onda ispituje učenice da prepričaju sadržaj? Pa jel to vama zbilja normalno? Pa u kakve to situacije se gura djecu?
> 
> A ako djecu zanimaju takvi sadržaju, pa internet ih je barem prepun, oš tekstualno, oš vizuelno, nije to ko prije 25-30 godina, cvijeta.
> Ne moramo im još i mi nuditi. Ako je ovo neki antipod Ribanju i ribarskom prigovaranju, onda je otišlo u ekstrem.


Bas me zanima tvoj dozivljaj. Radi se o seksualnom uzbudenju djevojcice od 12 godina koja to opisuje u svoj dnevnik. Iz pera pisca, odraslog muskarca. Javi kad procitas odlomak.

----------


## vertex

> Zamišljam situaciju da djeca imaju profesora iz hr i da on odabere nešto od navedenog i onda ispituje učenice da prepričaju sadržaj? Pa jel to vama zbilja normalno? Pa u kakve to situacije se gura djecu?


Jao, Diana  :Smile:

----------


## Dijana

> Vidiš vraga? I kaj sad? Protiv čega sada jambrati? Imaju li Markićke i Dijane ove države neke nove vjetrenjače za napad?


Cubana uvijek stavlja točku na i. :Grin: 

Nažalost, i ostatak materijala je dovoljno oduran. Mislim, vjerojatno su izabrali "najdomljivije" pasuse, ali hebi ga..ovo je fakat čista pornjava.

----------


## Jadranka

> Nažalost, i ostatak materijala je dovoljno oduran. Mislim, vjerojatno su izabrali "najdomljivije" pasuse, ali hebi ga..ovo je fakat čista pornjava.


A daj reci, koje bi knjige bilo primjereno da srednjoskolci citaju, a da ne utjecu negativno na djecu? Pa da ti tamo nadjemo dojmljive "pasuse"?

----------


## tangerina

> Zamišljam situaciju da djeca imaju profesora iz hr i da on odabere nešto od navedenog i onda ispituje učenice da prepričaju sadržaj? Pa jel to vama zbilja normalno? Pa u kakve to situacije se gura djecu?


onda je nenormalno i da odgovaraju kako je Edip spavao sa svojom majkom

----------


## Dijana

Pa Zola je bio dosta gadan, koliko se sjećam, ali neusporediv s ovim.

Tolstoj mi je bio odličan, Dostojevski također. 

To što današnja djeca ne čitaju nema toliko veze sa popisom lektire, već sa primamljivim audiovizuelnim sadržajima, koji ne zahtijevaju preveliki mozgovni angažman. Takvi smo mi ljudi, idemo linijom manjeg otpora. Ako netko misli da će čitanje sadržaja iz linka potaknuti čitanje 
neke "teže" literature, mogu reći samo da mislim da to nije put. Tko će čitat, čitat će, ne mora mu se davati skoro-pa-pornografski materijal da ga privuče.

Onda pak bolje da ne čita ništa.

----------


## tangerina

> Tolstoj mi je bio odličan, Dostojevski također.


e i da ne znaš ništa o Zločinu i kazni, i netko ti da ulomak s dijelom gdje frajer ubije sjekirom ženu radi novaca, rekla bi "koji užas!"
a nije da možemo reći da Zločin i kazna promovira ubijanje

----------


## tangerina

> Onda pak bolje da ne čita ništa.


i s ovim se nikako ne slažem
bolje pročitati i kritički promotriti loše djelo,nego ništa

----------


## pomikaki

> Znači, još bi profesori trebali odlučivati o tome što će djeca čitati?


Mene zbilja zanima tko bi po tebi o tome trebao odlučivati.

Još me zanima i smeta li ti i u kojoj mjeri Mali ratni dnevnik u 6. razredu OŠ. 
Ako nisi upućena, evo linka s nekim od spornih isječaka na kraju http://www.civilcourage.hr/wp-conten...ni-dnevnik.pdf
Ja ne padam u nesvjest na pomisao da će mi djeca sa 17-18 godina pročitati ono što je za tebe pornografija, ali zaista imam problem s mišlju da im se nameće nacionalizam i aluzije na Pavelića i NDH u dobi od 12.

Ja bih ovu priču završila negdje kod posta tanje_b i Jadranke na #149 i #150.




> Onda pak bolje da ne čita ništa.


Ma nemoj  :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

tanja, bravo! sve si rekla.

----------


## Dijana

> e i da ne znaš ništa o Zločinu i kazni, i netko ti da ulomak s dijelom gdje frajer ubije sjekirom ženu radi novaca, rekla bi "koji užas!"
> a nije da možemo reći da Zločin i kazna promovira ubijanje


Pa promašeno ti je ovo čini mi se, Z i K opisuje između ostalog psihičku patnju pojedinca nakon što počini ubojstvo, koliko god mu se to ubojstvo u jednom trenutku činilo rješenjem svih problema..ne može se nikako reći da promiče ubojstvo, baš suprotno..a što to promiču gornji odlomci, ili što bi trebali promicati, stvarno ne znam.

----------


## la_mama

moj komentar na popis lektire je što bih svakako ubacila Mi djeca s kolodvora Zoo Christiane F, i Oklopni bataljon J. Škvorecky-a. 
prva je dobra je za prepasti klince sa svijetom droga i utjecajem društva, a druga je odlična satira komunističkog sistema.

----------


## Jadranka

> Pa promašeno ti je ovo čini mi se, Z i K opisuje između ostalog psihičku patnju pojedinca nakon što počini ubojstvo, koliko god mu se to ubojstvo u jednom trenutku činilo rješenjem svih problema..ne može se nikako reći da promiče ubojstvo, baš suprotno..a što to promiču gornji odlomci, ili što bi trebali promicati, stvarno ne znam.


heh... pa da si procitala djela vjerojatno bi zakljucila da ne promicu pornografiju vec da su doslovno izvuceni iz konteksta. Kao sto je Raskoljnikovo ubijanje babe u ovom primjeru izvuceno iz konteksta.

----------


## Dijana

E vidiš pomikaki, i ja taj npr. taj link smatram nevjerodostojnim. :Grin: , da ne nabrajam dalje.

Morala bih pročitati original knjigu..kad stignem.

----------


## vertex

Ma oko čega je uopće rasprava, i u šta bismo Dijanu trebali uvjeriti?
 Da nisu na djelu mračne snage koje žele djecu učiniti seksualnim objektima kroz školski sustav, ili tako nešto? 
Kao da ona to uopće misli.
Vidiš, Dijana, kako na primjeru Dostojevskog lijepo razumiješ da je potrebno pročitati knjigu da bi se ulomku dao kontekst.

----------


## Mima

> Pa promašeno ti je ovo čini mi se, Z i K opisuje između ostalog psihičku patnju pojedinca nakon što počini ubojstvo, koliko god mu se to ubojstvo u jednom trenutku činilo rješenjem svih problema..ne može se nikako reći da promiče ubojstvo, baš suprotno..a što to promiču gornji odlomci, ili što bi trebali promicati, stvarno ne znam.


Naravno da ne znaš, kad nisi pročitala navedene knjige. One se ne mogu procjenjivati na temelju izvučenih pikantnih ulomaka, jednako kao što se Dostojevskog ne bi moglo procjenjivati na temelju ulomka ubijanja sa sjekirom. To je upravo ono što su ti žene na temi pokušale ilustrirati.

----------


## Dijana

> heh... pa da si procitala djela vjerojatno bi zakljucila da ne promicu pornografiju vec da su doslovno izvuceni iz konteksta. Kao sto je Raskoljnikovo ubijanje babe u ovom primjeru izvuceno iz konteksta.





> _Milica je odgledala tu scenu do kraja, vidjela je kako je dječaku gurnuo dva prsta jedne ruke u usta i kako ga drugom rukom drži za kosu, gledala je kako pušta da dječak padne na pod kao pretučeno pseto, kako dolazi do zraka i kako vlastitom znojnom majicom briše govno s kurca. (…)_


Ma šta je ovdje izvučeno iz konteksta, molim te lijepo?
(oprostite molim vas što ovo citiram).

----------


## vertex

Ja ti opraštam, a vjerujem da će i drugi :D

----------


## pomikaki

> E vidiš pomikaki, i ja taj npr. taj link smatram nevjerodostojnim., da ne nabrajam dalje.
> 
> Morala bih pročitati original knjigu..kad stignem.


Što smatraš nevjerodostojnim? To da je knjiga na popisu obavezne lektire ili misliš da su skenirani isječci lažirani? Da idem do knjižnice provjeriti? Ili mi ne bi vjerovala? 
Već smo o tome ovdje govorili, Peterlin npr. kaže da se i ona odavno bunila protiv te knjige. http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83587-y...t=#post2881089
Na fejsbuku odakle sam izvukla link bilo je još iskustava.

----------


## Dijana

> Ja ti opraštam, a vjerujem da će i drugi :D


Hvala.

Ajmo mi rađe počut šta je tim skuhao u svojoj kuhinji.

----------


## AdioMare

Polajkala lajkuša i šta treba i šta ne treba  :lool: 
Dijana ne slažem se s tobom, mob ne trpi skrolanje, ali vertex je već objasnila pa je potpisujem

----------


## Jadranka

> Ma šta je ovdje izvučeno iz konteksta, molim te lijepo?
> (oprostite molim vas što ovo citiram).


Ne znam. Nisam citala tu knjigu. Javim ti kad je procitam (a s obzirom na preporuke koje sam dobila mislim da cu je procitat).

----------


## Jadranka

> Hvala.
> 
> Ajmo mi rađe počut šta je tim skuhao u svojoj kuhinji.


Jel on upravo rekao Karamarku i Petrovu da izvole dati otkaz?! :DDD

----------


## cvijeta73

je :D

----------


## sirius

Aaaaaaaa?!

----------


## Dijana

je; solomonsko rješenje

----------


## pomikaki

Opaa  :kokice:

----------


## spajalica

ko rece da je u HR satira, ma satira, sapunica po zelji gledatelja
 :kokice:

----------


## vertex

To bi bilo u skladu s onim što je i ranije izjavio, da se mora što prije staviti na glasanje davanje povjerenje Karamarku.

----------


## Peterlin

> ko rece da je u HR satira, ma satira, sapunica po zelji gledatelja


Pa da je baš po želji gledatelja - nije: http://www.jutarnji.hr/biznis/tvrtke...-kuna/4127697/

 :Sad: 

Ali nema pomoći....

----------


## Dijana

Nadam se da je ovaj manevar već ranije to dogovorio s obojicom..smatram, ako ima pameti, poslušat će.

----------


## Jadranka

> Pa da je baš po želji gledatelja - nije: http://www.jutarnji.hr/biznis/tvrtke...-kuna/4127697/
> 
> 
> 
> Ali nema pomoći....


Dobro ti i kazes ...

----------


## pomikaki

> Pa da je baš po želji gledatelja - nije: http://www.jutarnji.hr/biznis/tvrtke...-kuna/4127697/
> 
> 
> 
> Ali nema pomoći....


Ne mogu vjerovati! Stvarno moramo svi na ulice dok se ovo ne zaustavi!
Osim, naravno, ako Dijana nema nešto protiv.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ne mogu vjerovati! Stvarno moramo svi na ulice dok se ovo ne zaustavi!
> Osim, naravno, ako Dijana nema nešto protiv.


A što da ti kažem... jelena.O i ja smo direktno u tome (končarevci), zajedno sa još oko 4000 ljudi.

----------


## Dijana

> Ne mogu vjerovati! Stvarno moramo svi na ulice dok se ovo ne zaustavi!
> Osim, naravno, ako Dijana nema nešto protiv.


Si išla na ulice i dok se prodavalo Croatia osiguranje i zaduživalo preko glave?

 Ajde, nisu potrebni ovako niski udarci. Razgovaramo.

----------


## pomikaki

Kažeš dakle da čekamo da Solomon sredi situaciju? Ako nismo izašli do sad, nemamo pravo buniti se ni nadalje?

----------


## Dijana

Pomikaki, što se mene tiče, kampiraj ispred vlade. 

Ja te stvarno ne razumijem zašto mene prozivaš.

----------


## cvijeta73

> ko rece da je u HR satira, ma satira, sapunica po zelji gledatelja


ja stvarno ne kontam s kojeg planeta je ovaj tim  :lool: 
pregenijalno. koji lik. 

dijana, nije problem u prodaji 20 il koliko posto dionica končara. al, složit ćeš se da ne ulijeva povjerenje prodaja na ovaj način, i u ovom trenutku, kad ništa u državi ne funkcionira, vlada se ne može nego telefonski sastat (a kako kaže vuković, nemojte misliti da se tu radi o konferencijskom pozivu ili bar skype call-u, moš mislit, tajnica po redu zove i pita DA ili NE), poziva ljude koji su ga postavili na to mjesto ničim izazvani, da odu, priča o nekim reformama koje se provode, a jedina reforma je reforma 20% državnih dionica u privatne, odgađa sastanak vlade radi SOE (jel nam to prijeti teroristički napad, šta?), ima 50000 ljudi na cesti i ne može plasirati, po prvi puta u hrvatskoj povijesti, državne obveznice. al prodat se može. 

zato cesta.

----------


## Dijana

Cvijeta, ja stvarno ne kažem da stanje nije grozno..je li trenutak za prodaju ili nije, ne znam..znam da se kasa odnekle treba napunit..

50000 ljudi na cesti, veliš? Zato ja vrlo rijetko idem na skupove, na kojima ću služiti kao tijelo za promicanje nečijih političkih ciljeva, pa će onda u te svrhe biti 20,30, 50 tis. ljudi, već kako kome paše.

----------


## spajalica

Ja vise ne znam sto bih rekla. Cas se smijem, cas sam zabrinuta, bijesna....
Ma cijeli spektar osjecaja. Prema svima. Nema covijeka za kojeg imam osjecaj da je OK u toj politici. Pa pogledajte dogovor oko sudaca.

----------


## sasa

Meni fakat nije više ništa smiješno.
To što se radi je fakat ludo.
Pa građevina nema nikakav legitimitet- pa njega je Karamarko izmislio. 
Ovakvo rapidno i galopirajuće ludilo ja nisam vidjela odkad pratim politiku :rosni cvijet:
izbori. jer što nam drugo dovraga preostaje?

----------


## spajalica

Ko zna sasa. Mogucnosti su razne i velike. Svi su sa amperom putra na glavi. A sve za nasu dobrobit.

----------


## NanoiBeba

> A što da ti kažem... jelena.O i ja smo direktno u tome (končarevci), zajedno sa još oko 4000 ljudi.



 :Sad:

----------


## marta

Ma nisu svi s amperom putra. Oni drugi imaju sam pol ampera putra.

----------


## vertex

Zašto se količina putra mjeri amperima?

----------


## vertex

Recite mi što je amper, to nije trik pitanje :D
Ja znam samo za amper, jedinicu za struju, pa se pitam za šta se još kaže amper?

----------


## spajalica

Amper za tebe je sić, mislim.

----------


## mendula

amper = kanta = sić

----------


## seni

> Zanima me zna li netko nešto o ovome i ako je istina zanima me podržavate li takvu lektiru?
> http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/hrvatsk...vojcicu-926929


podrzavati li bibliju na vjeronaku, u kojoj su lotove kceri dobile djecu sa svojim ocem?
podrzavate li grcku mitologiju, u kojoj edip ima djecu sa svojom majkom?

na ova pitanja ne ocekujem odgovor, navodim ih samo zato, da ukazem na besmislenost ovog gore pitanja.
 koje je upravo na nivo portala koji se citira.

ali ono sto zelim reci jest zapravo:
oprostite na grubosti, ali nemojte se sramotiti sa izjavama ovakvog tipa, ako se ne razumijete u literaturu i umjetnost. 
covjek zaista tim podrucjima ne mora vladati, ali onda treba pustiti da govore, one koji o tome  nesto znaju.
skole postoje i iz razloga, da djeci daju znanje, opce obrazovanje i kulturu, koju ne mogu dobiti u okruzju u kojem odrastaju.

i da odmah preduhitrim pitanja:
svatko ima pravo misliti sto zeli, ukljucujuci i to da picasso radi brljotine, a james joyce pise bezvezarije....itd
no na srecu u svim tim disciplinama postoji nesto sto se zove strucnost, sto se zove vrijednosni kriterij, te se koncept edukacije na tome i bazira.

----------


## seni

sto je zadnje stanje?
svi zovu svih, da podnesu ostavku?

----------


## Dijana

Petrov je voljan otici.

----------


## seni

ok.
 ja sad stvarno vise nista ne kuzim.  :Confused: 
doduse samo sam preletjela portale...
do ponedjeljka ce valjda biti barem malo jasnije...

----------


## Dijana

Nemas sta, ceka se karamarko. Vjerojatno odlazi i on, dva ovna na brvnu ne mogu skupa..izgleda da ce ipak biti nesto pameti u cijelom ovom kaosu..

----------


## marta

Na temu lektire:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ype...ojQPktkCrUI1Xb

I općenito prosvjeda:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-mnMsq4lrY

----------


## sirius

... Karamarko da odlazi. Bojim se da taj film necemo gledati.

----------


## spajalica

Pa i Petrov da odlazi!! Ma da tek tako? Bez obzira na Karamarka? Ajd sad ce se i on oglasiti.
Sjecam se kad je Sanader imao presicu i rekao da odlazi. Meni je to bilo iznenadjenje. Da li me ceka i sad isto?

----------


## marta

> Na temu lektire:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ype...ojQPktkCrUI1Xb
> 
> I općenito prosvjeda:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-mnMsq4lrY


Ovaj je bolji od drugog linka jer je cijeli video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f797...UI1Xb&index=56

----------


## laumi

tanja, odlican post  :Klap:

----------


## laumi

Uh, trebala sam citirati, nesto sm spetljala. Pljescem tanji na postu s prethodne stranice, o lektiri i reformi.

----------


## sirius

Jesam vam rekla... : ego velicine svemira:

----------


## cvijeta73

upravo slušam. karamarko ne odlazi nikud, a orešković je izgubio povjerenje hdz-a.
 :kokice:

----------


## Dijana

E ipak nema pameti..vlada je pala.

----------


## spajalica

Ovo ko klinci. Ajd ti, ne ajd ti. Ajd ja cu, al ajd i ti......

----------


## sirius

Ma sad ce Karamarko sloziti svoju vladu . Moguce da se slizao sa Bandicem i ekipom pa ce navuci broj zastupnika.

----------


## Dijana

Al izgleda kao da mu je pao kamen sa srca..

----------


## sirius

Eto , kaze Karamarko da pustimo matematiku. Mora da je vec izracunao koliko kosta par ruku.

----------


## seni

sa bandicem se vec slizao, samo koliko sam ja razumijela, bandicevi glasovi mu nisu dovoljni.

----------


## sirius

I meni bi pao kamen sa srca da sam uspjela kupiti dovoljno glasova da konacno mogu vladati kako spada.

----------


## Dijana

Ma ja mislim da je zato sto se rijesio mosta.

----------


## sirius

> sa bandicem se vec slizao, samo koliko sam ja razumijela, bandicevi glasovi mu nisu dovoljni.


Kupili su penzice, moguce i manjine. Sigurna sam da su uspjeli kupiti dovoljno. Biti ce zanimljivo vidjeti prijedlog za novu vladu. :jadnimi:

----------


## spajalica

Cek a sto cemo s povjerenjem Karamarku u saboru?

----------


## cvijeta73

> Kupili su penzice, moguce i manjine. Sigurna sam da su uspjeli kupiti dovoljno. Biti ce zanimljivo vidjeti prijedlog za novu vladu. :jadnimi:


ako i jesu, ovisiti će o jednoj ruci. 
agonija se nastavlja.

----------


## spajalica

A i ta sirina kupovine. Pa nije da ce i to neku stabilnost dati.

----------


## seni

nevjerojatno, koliko je integritet kod nas postao jeftin.

----------


## sirius

Koga biriga za stabilnost, ako imas vlast?!
ko da je njemu do stabilnosti.

----------


## spajalica

Pa eto nas obicne gradjane. Necemo valjda ovo opet prolaziti kad se npr. Bandic malo naduri. Covjek ne vjeruje sto sve u hrvata ima.

----------


## sirius

> nevjerojatno, koliko je integritet kod nas postao jeftin.


Ja ulazem nadu da je kod nekih integritet ipak malo skuplji. Pa da cemo na nove izbore.

----------


## marta

Kupuje glasove ko kisobrane kod Kineza koji uvijek traju samo do nove kise.

----------


## spajalica

I sta ce nam prvi potpredsjednik biti badic. Ooooo sto ce se delati....

----------


## spajalica

> Kupuje glasove ko kisobrane kod Kineza koji uvijek traju samo do nove kise.


Samo s kojim parama ili jos bolje cijim?

----------


## sirius

Znala sam da ce doci dan kada cu plakati za Jadrankom Kosor... :cupakosu:

----------


## sirius

> Samo s kojim parama ili jos bolje cijim?


Zna se.

----------


## marta

S nasim bogati, kako s cijim?

Igra prijestolja, nova sezona. Bas me zanima koji politicki mrtvac ce uskrsnut u ovoj sezoni.

----------


## spajalica

Pa ja mislim da nasim ne. Mi smo svoje vec poodavno potrosili. A nesto mi se cini da ni EU nije luda dati svoje za zabavu.

----------


## spajalica

> S nasim bogati, kako s cijim?
> 
> Igra prijestolja, nova sezona. Bas me zanima koji politicki mrtvac ce uskrsnut u ovoj sezoni.


Sean Bean do sljedeceg metka  :lool:

----------


## seni

> Pa ja mislim da nasim ne. Mi smo svoje vec poodavno potrosili. A nesto mi se cini da ni EU nije luda dati svoje za zabavu.


nismo, nismo. prodan koncar.

----------


## Jadranka

> Znala sam da ce doci dan kada cu plakati za Jadrankom Kosor...


Otkad njen twitter tu i tamo procitam, sve mi je draza i draza  :cupakosu:

----------


## spajalica

> nismo, nismo. prodan koncar.


Seni i to smo vec davno potrosili  :Sad:

----------


## enela

Znam da ste vi već na drugim temama, ali ne mogu shvatiti ovaj linč lektire. Šokirana sam tolikom bibliofobijom.  :Sick: 
 Ako jedan gimnazijalac ne može kritički pročitati bilo koje od ovih djela, onda mu nije mjesto u gimnaziji. Pa o čemu se tu priča? Zar ćemo se sablažnjavati nad svjetskim remek-djelima? Suskind, Murakami, Grass i njegov "Limeni bubanj", Ferić - tko je god to pročitao, jasno mu je da životne scene nisu same sebi svrha. 
Ne mogu shvatiti, ne vjerujem da itko može biti protiv navedenih djela. Pitam se u kakvom ja to balonu živim...

----------


## trampolina

Suskinda se igrom slučaja sjećam, čitala sam ga u 3. ili 4. srednje (ne kao dio lektire). Bio mi je otkriće.

I da, bila sam debelo zrela da ga tad čitam (a nisam bila jedna od zrelijih).

----------


## Mima

Pa sad, to je definitivno knjiga za koju mi nije jasno što bi tražila u lektiri ?! ali nebitno (nije mi jasno niti što traži Miro Gavran)

----------


## Peterlin

> Znam da ste vi već na drugim temama, ali ne mogu shvatiti ovaj linč lektire. Šokirana sam tolikom bibliofobijom. 
>  Ako jedan gimnazijalac ne može kritički pročitati bilo koje od ovih djela, onda mu nije mjesto u gimnaziji. Pa o čemu se tu priča? Zar ćemo se sablažnjavati nad svjetskim remek-djelima? Suskind, Murakami, Grass i njegov "Limeni bubanj", Ferić - tko je god to pročitao, jasno mu je da životne scene nisu same sebi svrha. 
> Ne mogu shvatiti, ne vjerujem da itko može biti protiv navedenih djela. Pitam se u kakvom ja to balonu živim...


Debeli X.

Krleža je davno rekao da tamo gdje se pale knjige u pravilu pucaju i ljudske kosti. 

Eto, od linča do lomače samo je korak, a možda i manje...

----------


## tanja37

Poštujem tuđa mišljenja, ali opisane scene silovanje dječaka i takvi izrazi koji su upotrijebljeni, pa iz bilo kojeg konteksta bili izvučeni, iz knjige " Črna mati zemla", su meni totalno užasni i nikada ne bih to dala djeci da čitaju, pa makar imali i 18. Kaj je previše, previše je....

----------


## Peterlin

> Poštujem tuđa mišljenja, ali opisane scene silovanje dječaka i takvi izrazi koji su upotrijebljeni, pa iz bilo kojeg konteksta bili izvučeni, iz knjige " Črna mati zemla", su meni totalno užasni i nikada ne bih to dala djeci da čitaju, pa makar imali i 18. Kaj je previše, previše je....


A nije ti palo na pamet zašto je to pisac unutra stavio? Zato jer se događa. Djeci. Tu, nama pod nosom. A mi ne vidimo (ne svi, ali neki, ovako kao ti) ne želimo to vidjeti, čak ni na popisu lektire. A kunemo se da nam je stalo... Ma nemoj....

----------


## tanja37

Nemoj generalizirati i govoriti da ja to ne želim vidjeti. I dozvoli i drugima da imaju svoje mišljenje. Ja znam i svjesna sam da se događa, a govorim o načinu na koje je opisano i napisano.
Ne morate uvijek napadati sve koji imaju malo drugačiji pogled na neku temu, prešlo vam je u naviku...

----------


## elor

ima i droge, jesu uvrstili mi djeca s kolodvora zoo?

----------


## elor

hocu reci da izmedu taabu teme i sve "na izvolte" stoji promisljena prevencija i odgoj u ljubavi i povjerenju.

----------


## darva

Ja kasnim totalno ali moram se vratiti na prosvjed. Od prvog trenutka, kad su počele pripreme za prosvjed, izrade transparenata, buđenje pozitivne energije do punog trga u Zg-u ( i ostalim gradovima) preponosna sam na Rodu jer su pokrenule jednu takvu veliku i važnu stvar  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Potpis na elokventnu seninu argumentaciju vezano za lektiru - lijepo je pokazala da bi po tome trebalo sve izbaciti (od Biblije nadalje)... najbolje da za lektiru čitaju uratke Louise Hay, možda u skraćenom obliku Jana boca (ili kao natpise motivacijskih magnetića za frižider  :Smile:  - all puns intended), ali... neki bi i u tome našli nešto sporno (prva ja.... nerviraju me za poludit, i rađe biram Bistru samo a konto tih poruka)  :Grin: .

Da se mene pita (a pozvali su nas svih da se uključimo u raspravu  :Smile: ), za lektiru bih preporučila svakako dvije, jedna hrvatska, druga svjetska, a na temu lektire:

Ivo Brešan - Država Božja 2053.:

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6...ava-bo-ja-2053


Ray Bradbury - Fahrenheit 451:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrenheit_451

----------


## Dijana

Linč i pucanje kostiju? Dotle smo došli? Jel se samo meni čini da je linč u suprotnom smjeru? Struka je odlucila ovo staviti na popis?A sto je sa strukom koja to ne bi stavila? Nema beda, njima ce se vec prilijepit neke etikete koje ih "diskreditiraju."

----------


## elor

ma to je sve jasno. mene zanima zasto je nemoguc dijalog i dogovor, odnosno zasto je jokic odustao?

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Na temu lektire... Jeste vec linkali ovo? 
http://www.index.hr/mobile/clanak.as...esti&id=896989

Razumijem kako se clanak ne mora svima svidjeti, ali kroz njega se provlaci ono sto mislim o lektiri i (nekome) spornim ulomcima. Nije realno.
Nije realno i po meni je totalno iluzorno i neživotno maknuti djecu od svih tih sadržaja. I na nečije pitanje gore - ne meni ne smeta da je to u lektiri. Danas djevojčice od 5,5 godina znaju sve tekstove Severininih pjesama. Skacu i urlaju na njih. Sjecam se prije par godina, djeca od 5-6 godina su znala cijeli tekst one pjesme "Na Lovrincu" i ispitivala nas odrasle što znače riječi koje ne razumiju, a sve o narkomanima i ubojicama. I uvijek i svagda bi im pustila da slusaju (kad su vec sami dosli do nje) i onda pricala s njima o tom tekstu, nego im zabranjivala da ju slusaju. Sin moje prijateljice i njegovi prijatelji su u 6. razredu nju i jednog tatu u jednoj voznji autom sa straznjeg sjedista upitali: "Razumijemo kako to rade lezbe, ali kako to rade pederi. I sto je to pušenje". 6. razred
I jednostavno ne razumijem kako itko imalo realan misli da ljudi, ne djeca, ljudi od 17 i 18 godina ne mogu i ne smiju čitati o seksu, pedofiliji, ovisnosti o drogama, bilo čemu... Ja sam s 14 godina sama citala one neke ljubice, limunadu, ni ne sjecam se kako se zovu autori(ce), naravno da je bilo i svakakvih scena tamo.

A na argument da tome nije mjesto u školi - pa nego gdje? Baš je i u tome problem škole, što nije životna, što se kreira prema tome što akademici/stručnjaci znaju (i misle da sva djeca trebaju znati), sto se bira sto je "dobro ili lose", a ne sto je stvarno i realno, i pojavljuje se u drustvu.

----------


## sasa

> ma to je sve jasno. mene zanima zasto je nemoguc dijalog i dogovor, odnosno zasto je jokic odustao?


Pa zato što su mu u ekspertnu skupinupo političkom ključu pokušali nametnuti 10 ljudi- procijenio je da svoj posao više neće moći raditi kako treba, pa se povukao- nakon što je ministru i cjelokupnoj javnosti to dao do znanja. i dao mogućnost ministru da povuče odluke saborskog odbora za obrazovanje- u kojem je btw do jučer najglasniji bio Krešimir Iličić. O kakvom mi dijalogu s Krešimirem Iličićem pričamo? 
I nažalost komentar od Peterlin je na mjestu. Povijest je pokazala da tamo gdje se knjige branne stavri obično ne završe lijepo.
E da kad smo kod cenzure, najzabavniji primjer mi je Radio Split koji je prekjučer u 7.20 pustio pjesmu Lipe cvatu od Bijelog dugmeta, ali je izrezao stih: "ravna ti je Jugoslavija". To je valjda isto prosto i kvari djecu.

----------


## cvijeta73

> mene zanima zasto je nemoguc dijalog i dogovor, odnosno zasto je jokic odustao?


dogovor s kim?
s karamarkom koji je izjavio slijedeće:



> Najvažnije, moramo konačno srediti hrvatsko školstvo. A ne, kao danas, da nam neki kvazipovjesničari pišu povijest onako kako njima odgovara


tko mora srediti?
vaso i karamarko?
ilčić i markić?
možda ministar kulture? ne znam jeste primijetili, al jadno ga je bilo gledati u bruxellesu, baš jadno, sam ko ćuk, svi europski ministri kulture su se od njega micali kao da je kužan. 
s ovakvim fundamentalistima nikakav dogovor nije moguć. pa nije to hdz s nekim plenkovićem na čelu, normalna demokršćanska stranka. e, onda bi dogovor bio moguć. s ovima nema dogovora. 

ovako, napravio je jedinu ispravnu stvar.

----------


## Dijana

Stvarno ne razumijem kako je pedofilija "životna", a ne izopačena situacija, pa da djeca moraju citati gnjusne opise iste. 
Ocito sam imuna na to da bezrezervno prihvatim da je  ono sto netko proglasi remek djelim, automatski tako. Moj nadam se, zdrav, razum mi je ispred svega, pa i onog sto ce "veliki arbitri" reci.
Knjizevnost bi trebala valjda produhovit i oplemenit, a ne radit gadjenje.

Nije ni cudno stvarno da se oko ovog kurikula diglo toliko buke.

----------


## flopica

ma ovo više ne bi pas s maslom pojeo
sve skupa

bravo svima koji su na bilo koji način sudjelovali u ovom prosvjedu

ovo što Peterlin piše je upravo tako, spalite knjige i porobili ste narod
užasavajuća istina

može tko god hoće pokušavati lijepiti argumente ovakve i onakve ali je jedna jedina istina
da su nas upropastili, i jedni i drugi i svi koji su do sada imali priliku nešto učiniti
promjene su prijeko potrebne i promjene se ne mogu zaustaviti
samo me zanima čega se to bojimo odreći?
valjda ovih divota koje su nas zadesile posljednjih nekoliko desetljeća
i nemojte mi više parati uši s mržnjom svega hrvatskog, posrbljivanju, jugonostalgičarstvu itd. itd.
to su sve sranja
jedina je istina da smo pokradeni i unazađeni zbog privatnih interesa i da je ovaj narod kojoj god struji pripadao gurnut u bezdan
i to se mora zaustaviti

----------


## sasa

životna u smislu da se događa. u životu. ne samo u knjigama. ostalo nemam želuca komentirati.

----------


## Dijana

Cvijeta, jel da je? Sto zorno pokazuje da mozemo biti izuzetno ponosni na svoju petu kolonu.

----------


## trampolina

> Stvarno ne razumijem kako je pedofilija "životna", a ne izopačena situacija, pa da djeca moraju citati gnjusne opise iste. 
> Ocito sam imuna na to da bezrezervno prihvatim da je  ono sto netko proglasi remek djelim, automatski tako. Moj nadam se, zdrav, razum mi je ispred svega, pa i onog sto ce "veliki arbitri" reci.
> Knjizevnost bi trebala valjda produhovit i oplemenit, a ne radit gadjenje.
> 
> Nije ni cudno stvarno da se oko ovog kurikula diglo toliko buke.


Književnost bi trebala poticati na razmišljanje.

Najbolje da onda izbacimo i ekspresionizam iz umjetnosti.

Oko ovog kurikuluma/kurikula/uputnika sa diglo toliko buke radi par stvari - popisa lektire, povijesti (točnije domovinskog rata i još par stvari), STEM područja u Ekspertnoj radnoj skupini, IMENA (koje je btw isto određeno strategijom), i opet se pokazuje da što si glasniji, što si agresivniji to bolje prolaziš kod masa. Nema veze što nemaš nijedan argument, ma nebitno, samo radi buku. To strašno zamjeram našim znanstvenicima i akademicima. Pokazali su potpuno neprimjerenu razinu komunikacije.

Samo kao primjer, dr. sc. Ante Nazor dolazi u dvije emisije Otvorenog, pljuca po jedno maaaalom (ali istina bitnom) segmentu kurikuluma povijesti i mrtav hladan izjavljuje kako on taj kurikulum nije ni pročitao nego su ga izvjestili kolege iz struke.

Ja nakon toga nemam više što reći, pa zamislite da netko tako djecu poučava u školi :/

A onda kao hladan tuš ovo:
http://public.mzos.hr/Default.aspx?art=14698&sec=1933

od pustih priča kako nema STEM u ekspertnoj radnoj skupini, kuknjave oko "mekih" predmeta ministar kao prvog koji će raditi na kurikulumu angažira - povjesničara!

----------


## seni

Stvari ce postati vrlo interesantne, kada se svi ostali na raznim drugim područjima krenu busati u prsa, svojim (ne)znanjem i naravno nezavisnošću svoga uma, koja je naravno posvuda pa i u edukaciji kao kriterij, iznad svekolikog konsenzusa struke.

ima tu stvarno puno materijala:
koliko nas ima koji ćemo svoj razum staviti iznad "velikih arbitara".
sigurni ste da je teorija relativnosti, onako "zdravorazumska"?
a onih par novih kemijskih elemenata? ...... Sve je to meni sumnjivo.
da li su vama sva ona elektromagnetske zračenja, te ostala nevidljiva zračenja, imalo zdravorazumska?
a da ne spominjem recimo marinu abramovic, l. freuda.

ima tu jos puno interesantnih točaka za zdravorazumsko razmišljanje.
recimo postoje škole u kojima djeca zaista nauče strani jezik gotovo na razini materinjeg.
ali, što nije smisao učenja stranog jezika, da se mozeš sporazumijeti sa osobom koja taj jezik govori?
dvogodišnje učenje bi moglo biti sasvim dovoljno, da mozeš izmjeniti par rečenica o vremenu i naručiti pizzu. Zamislite samo tu uštedu!

Ubojstvo je u svakom slucaju izopačena situacija, mada vrlo životna. Cijela povijest književnosti vrvi njima. Biblija također.
O povijesti, da ne govorimo.

----------


## seni

Njegovo djelo sadrži elemente romantizma i orijetaciju simbolista. Uz zbirku pjesama Cvjetovi zla (_Fleurs du mal), koju mnogi smatraju najvažnijim lirskim djelom 19. stoljeća, napisao je i zbirku pjesničkih crtica Spleen Pariza, kojima je stvorio novu pjesničku vrstu. Pisao je sjajne likovne kritike, a istaknuo se i kao prevoditelj. Bio je jedan od prvih Francuza koji je upozorio na Wagnerov genij. Obilježen kao bludnik i odbacivan kao simbol boemstva i nemorala, svojim je pjesmama proširio područja poetskog, otkrio suvremenicima čitave predjele novih ljepota i grozota.

_
Cvjetovi zla izlaze *1857*., a zbirka je dijelom osuđena «zbog vrijeđanja javnog morala i pristojnog vladanja». Novo izdanje 1861. bit će obogaćeno i restrukturirano ali također, zabranama sudca Pinara, amputirano za šest pjesama (_Les bijoux/Dragulji; Le Léthé/Leta; À celle qui est trop gaie/Onoj koja je previše simpatična; Lesbos/Lezbos; Femmes damnées/Proklete žene (prva pjesma); Les métamorphoses du vampire/Metamorfoze vampira).

Bio je priznat samo od nekolicine svojih istomišljenika. U Figarou od 5. srpnja 1857., Gustave Bourdin je ovako reagirao prilikom pojave njegovih Cvjetova zla: «Ima momenata kad sumnjam u mentalno zdravlje gosp. Baudelairea, ima ih kad više ne sumnjam; to je većinom pri monotonom ponavljanju i premeditaciji istih stvari, istih misli. Odvratno natiskuje gnusno; odvratnost se asocirala s infektivnim...»

svaka sličnost između situacije 1857 i 2014 je namjerna!

_

----------


## Dijana

A gdje ti je taj svekoliki konsenzus struke da to spada u lektiru? Niti ga ima, niti vrijedi usporedba s egzaktnim znanostima. Ja uopce ne kazem da se navedena djela ne smatraju velikim. Kazem da smatram da nisu primjerena za skolsku lektiru, a izdvojeni odlomci su, pače, i ogavni.

Trampolina, idemo dalje, ne valja ni nazor, mislim da znam koja je pak njemu mana. Ali svi odmahuju rukom na tu povijest; ali zasto se nisu tu sluzbene povijesne institucije konzultirale, pa prijepora ne bi bilo. Sasvim slucajno, jel da?

----------


## Dijana

O ukusima se valjda ne raspravlja, ali kako se moze u istu ravan staviti eksplicitan opis silovanja djeteta i nekakvi opisi iz biblije, ili kako je edip spavao s majkom, iliti roditeljicom?

----------


## seni

mi uopce ne raspravljamo o ukusima. sto ce tko od nas citati, gledati, ili ne citati i ne gledati, je njegova osobna stvar.
mi govorimo u edukaciji, u kojoj moj ili tvoj osobni ukus ne igra ulogu.

----------


## Dijana

Pa upravo o tom pricam, neka se struka dogovori- konsenzusom. Ne smije biti iskljucivosti s bilo koje strane, ako smo kao narod dovoljno zreli za takvo sto.

----------


## tangerina

točno, nisu sve scene u knjigama da ti se svide
neke su da ti stisnu srce, to im je svrha

nisam čitala te ulomke, ali jesam čitala opis silovanja djeteta, pamtim ga živo, al nisam zažalila ni na trenutak što sam čitala Goniča zmajeva

----------


## seni

Na isti način na koji su akvareli egona schilea na kojima su žene u vrlo explicitnije pozama remek djela jednaka onim npr. suncokretima van Gogha.
razumjevanje i doživljavanje umjetnosti i literature nije isključivo ili uopce na narativnom nivou, na koji ti sve svodiš.

----------


## sasa

i važna stvar. jako važna stvar. struka koja bi se trebala dogovoriti morala bi se voditi činjenicom da je Hrvatska sekularna država.
katolički svjetonazor ne može krojiti djeci lektiru.

----------


## Dijana

A tu bi arbitar bio tko? Tko ce to odrediti za cim se netjo vodio?

----------


## trampolina

> Trampolina, idemo dalje, ne valja ni nazor, mislim da znam koja je pak njemu mana. Ali svi odmahuju rukom na tu povijest; ali zasto se nisu tu sluzbene povijesne institucije konzultirale, pa prijepora ne bi bilo. Sasvim slucajno, jel da?


Dijana, zapravo uopće nije stvar u tome valja li netko ili ne valja.

Javni poziv za izradu prijedloga kurikuluma područja i predmetnih kurikuluma iz svibnja 2015. odnosio se na sve - učitelje, znanstvenike, stručnjake...

Javio se pretpostavljam onaj tko prati temu obrazovanja i kome je stalo.

Na javni poziv je pristiglo ako se dobro sjećam oko 1000 prijava. Kriterij odabira je bio isključivo stručnost, nikakav svjetonazor, nikakve veze i poznanstva. Svjetonazor i opredjeljenost nije se provjeravala nikakvim pitanjima. U okviru naše stručne radne skupine NIJEDNOM nismo potegli pitanje politike i svjetonazora (a svađali smo se puno :D). Kako mi tako ni ostali.

Zašto ovo sve pišem?

Da bi naglasila važnost procesa. Sve je bilo transparentno do boli, a sad bi trebali dobiti cenzore koji će štrikati ovo može, ovo ne. I to po kojem ključu? Po glasnoći. Bila je povijest glasna, hrvatski, STEM (Paar), likovni... Moj predmet je prošao lišo, a i tu ima materijala koliko hoćeš za pljuvačinu. Da nam je bivši metodičar malo vitalniji i glasniji i mi bismo bili među tih 10.

Kako se neću pobuniti protiv takvog procesa? Di si bija kad je grmilo?
(ni Paar ni Nazor ni Burušić ni hrpa sadašnjih bukača nisu se prijavili na javni poziv za sudjelovanje u izradi prijedloga kurikuluma)

----------


## seni

Markić i u ime obitelji nije struka.
Ne poznam ni jednu zemlju u Europi u kojoj bi ikome palo na pamet se uopce razgovarati o tome, o čemu mi sada razgovaramo.
jer je sama premisa - ćudoredne, klerikalne i primitivne policije, koja se pokušava prikazati kao relevantni faktor u promišljanju edukacije danas, izvan svake pameti.

a tragedija svega je manje, da ilcic, markic and co.iz uvjerenja, karamarko, Rusak i co iz oportunizma, uvode ove igre bez granica,
a više, da jedan broj ljudi u Hrvatskoj svjesno ili nesvjesno misli da je to normalno.
fenomen žabe u vrućoj vodi - pročitajte pismo Ugresicke jutarnjem listu.

eto tu bih se zaustavila. oni koji razumiju razumiju, a za druge bojim se, ima malo pomoći.

ako ova vlada preživi, odnosno karamarko obavi  uspješnu kupovinu, ( malo humora ne škodi, preporučujem Ivančićeva tekst o kupovini  saborskih ruku  :Grin: ), stvari ce se jos radikalizirati (dobra analiza u telegramu, zasto i kako se je HDZ radikaliziralo, pa mu hasanbegovica i Markic postaju perjanice)

dakle, ako kurikulum bude po receptu markic i co, e onda.... Nekanambogpomogne.

----------


## Dijana

Znaci, kurikul je nedodirljiv, kritika se dozivljava kao cenzura, pa onda je jasno cemu ultimatum .a zasto, zasto sav trud mora propasti jer se netko ne zeli dogovarati. I ne znam stvarno je li itko vjeruje da izrada nije isla po politickom kljucu? Pa i milanovic je potvrdio. Steta.

----------


## Dijana

Svakako cu procitat ivancica, mozda shvatim neke stvari i sama sebi malo pomognem. Eto.

----------


## seni

Dijana, ništa neće propasti.
hdz ce sastaviti novu grupu i napraviti ce novi kurikulum.

----------


## seni

> Svakako cu procitat ivancica, mozda shvatim neke stvari i sama sebi malo pomognem. Eto.


Vjeruj mi, vrlo je duhovit. Znam da ga inace ne voliš, ali ovaj uradak bi te mogao nasmijati.
nije uopce o kurikulumu, nego o kupovinama ruku koje su u toku.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Znaci, kurikul je nedodirljiv, kritika se dozivljava kao cenzura, pa onda je jasno cemu ultimatum .


ma kako to možeš reći nakon svega ovdje napisanog?
kritika su dani prijedlozi na kurikulum.
kritika je javna rasprava.
kritika je stručna rasprava.
kritika nije  novih 10 ljudi u ekspertnoj skupini.

----------


## sasa

pa to je bizarno. nakon onolikih prosvjeda i 40 000 ljudi na cesti, Rusak izjavljuje da ju prosvjednici ne zanimaju i da ne odstupa od odluka saborskog odbora za obrazovanje- što je direktna stvar koju su prosvjednici tražili, a ti tvrdiš da je kurikulum nedodirljiv??
ništa mi nije jasno.

----------


## Dijana

Pa kako stvari stoje, ili ce bit nedodirljiv ili jokic odlazi, pa vlastitoj zelji. Ne zeli kompromis. I to je ok, ima covjek stav.
Ali dajte vise, pa koga vi vise uvjeravate da je kurikul napravljen lisen politickih konotacija koje odgovaraju lijevoj opciji?

----------


## Dijana

Ajde seni, onda cu fakat pokusat..nije da nisam pokusavala i prije.

----------


## seni

> Dijana, zapravo uopće nije stvar u tome valja li netko ili ne valja.
> 
> Javni poziv za izradu prijedloga kurikuluma područja i predmetnih kurikuluma iz svibnja 2015. odnosio se na sve - učitelje, znanstvenike, stručnjake...
> 
> Javio se pretpostavljam onaj tko prati temu obrazovanja i kome je stalo.
> 
> Na javni poziv je pristiglo ako se dobro sjećam oko 1000 prijava. Kriterij odabira je bio isključivo stručnost, nikakav svjetonazor, nikakve veze i poznanstva. Svjetonazor i opredjeljenost nije se provjeravala nikakvim pitanjima. U okviru naše stručne radne skupine NIJEDNOM nismo potegli pitanje politike i svjetonazora (a svađali smo se puno :D).
> 
> Kako se neću pobuniti protiv takvog procesa? Di si bija kad je grmilo?
> (ni Paar ni Nazor ni Burušić ni hrpa sadašnjih bukača nisu se prijavili na javni poziv za sudjelovanje u izradi prijedloga kurikuluma)


Trampolina, prije nije grmilo. :Grin: 
pretpostavljam, da je većini jasno da se ovdje uopce ne radi ni o kurikulumu, ni o obrazovanju, ni o znanju, ni o djeci.
(Uz to, svi se vole praviti pametni poslije, lako je biti general poslije bitke)

To je čista, čista politika. 
Hdz - u i karamarku treba sto vise frontova. jedini frontovi koji u Hrvatskoj imaju prođu su svjetonazorski ( prije me je  smetalo, sada gotovo da osjećam samilost prema ljudima koji bez kraja i konca melju, partizani, jugofili, srbofili, anti Hrvati, udbasi, regijon, bla, bla. zamisli užasa kad nemaš ni argumenata, ni diskursa, ni, širine ni dubine, niti ičega suvisloga, nego moraš do besvijesti o nekoj jugi koja je naprosto, mrtva, mrtva, mrtva.)
I bez uvrede, jedini frontovi za koje sadašnje vodstvo HDZ-a ima intelektualnih i inih kapaciteta su upravo ti gore navedeni.

drugo, dok se neuke mase zgražaju nad jednim Ferićem, Duras, ili Drakulić, mozeš puno bolje u tišini MOLvati, SOAovati, itd.

trece, moraš dati malo mrvica i jastrebovima, koji se u nekom trenutku i otmu kontroli.

i ima tu i petog i šestog, ali i ovo je dovoljno.

onog čega naravno nema, jest upravo briga za budućnost novih generacija i njihovo obrazovanje.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Pa kako stvari stoje, ili ce bit nedodirljiv ili jokic odlazi, pa vlastitoj zelji. Ne zeli kompromis. I to je ok, ima covjek stav.
> Ali dajte vise, pa koga vi vise uvjeravate da je kurikul napravljen lisen politickih konotacija koje odgovaraju lijevoj opciji?


a koga vi, odnosno ti, hbg, opet si sama ostala  :Grin:  više uvjeravate da se radi o popisu lektire. kompromisu. dogovoru. blabla.
http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/nako...ektire-1068265
ovo je bilo prije sjednice saborskog odbora, inače.

----------


## Dijana

Pa ne radi se samo o popisu lektire, samo se trenutno prica ovdje tako zavrtila..35000 primjedbi je bilo, a jokica sam shvatila- svi ste pozvani, ali ja cu biti taj koju u konacnici odlucuje.

----------


## trampolina

> Pa ne radi se samo o popisu lektire, samo se trenutno prica ovdje tako zavrtila..35000 primjedbi je bilo, a jokica sam shvatila- svi ste pozvani, ali ja cu biti taj koju u konacnici odlucuje.


Vidim da mediji vrte ovu brojku od 35000, pa da malo pojasnim o čemu se radi.

Stručna rasprava je bila organizirana na dva načina:

1. putem individualnih komentara na stranicama kurikulum.hr gdje se mogao javljati individualno svaki stručnjak (i onaj koji se tako osjeća :D)

2. putem mreže Županijskih stručnih vijeća, u suorganizaciji AZOO i ERS (za one koji ne znaju, ŽSV su organizirani skupovi stručnog usavršavanja učitelja pojedinih predmeta, bude ih 3-4 godišnje, imaju svoje voditelje, a učitelji su prema zakonu obavezni stručno se usavršavati)

Poanta ovog drugog načina je da SVAKI predmetni kurikulum bude predstavljen svakom ŽSV u Hrvatskoj (odnosno svakom učitelju), nakon toga slijede radionice i čerečenje dokumenta gdje svaki učitelj može dati svoje mišljenje. Za  vrijeme rasprave voditelj ŽSV vodi zapisnik, te po završetku ŽSV sve primjedbe, prijedloge, kritike, poboljšanja... šalje na stranice kurikulum.hr kao Izvješće sa Županijskog skupa. Dakle, to je njihova obveza.

Od tu ta brojka od 35000. Među tim "primjedbama" ima i riječi pohvale, i nebuloza, i ozbiljnih prijedloga poboljšanja koji su naravno uvaženi pri izradi nove verzije dokumenta. Puno primjedbi često i nije vezano uz sam predmetni kurikulum nego uz satnicu, opremljenost škola, organizaciju nastave, status učitelja u društvu...

Ne znam kako vi gledate na to, ali meni je ovaj proces odličan jer dozvoljava svakom učitelju da kaže svoje mišljenje o dokumentima. Ne sjećam se da me za HNOS (prošla reforma OŠ) itko išta pitao.

E sad, neki su učitelji oduševljeni, neki su zgroženi količinom autonomije i odgovornosti koju CKR donosi učiteljima, nekima je jedan ishod odličan, neki taj isti popljucaju do kraja...
Tko bi svima ugodio?

Nadam se da sam malo pojasnila stvari, mrzim kad se manipulira brojevima i podatcima.

----------


## cvijeta73

pa evo dijana, na temelju članka kojeg sam linkala (iz večernjeg, ne iz novosti) jel ti dobivaš dojam da se radi o isključivoj osobi, koja ne prihvaća mišljenje javnosti? koja ne uzima u obzir primjedbe?
u čemu je problem?

----------


## trampolina

I samo još da prokomentiram drugi dio citata:

Ni Jokić ni Ekspertna radna skupina se ni u jednom trenutku nisu upetljali u sadržaj našeg kurikuluma ni u proces dorade dokumenta nakon stručne rasprave, ma niti sugestijom a kamoli odlukom. 

Kako neću cijeniti takve ljude?

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ja ne kužim, zbilja ne kuzim koje su to lijeve opcije kurikuluma, koje pašu lijevima. Što je to?
Milanović je potvrdio jer je u tom trenutku on bio premijer, tko bi drugi to potvrdio?

----------


## laumi

Na FB-u je netko linkao clanak u kojem pise da ce Karamarko maknuti Hasana s mjesta ministra kulture i na njegovo mjesto postaviti Tepesa  :Shock: 
Nadam se da je to nekakva sprdacina

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Znate što još mislim? Nisu nebitne priče oko Ilčića, Nazora, lektire i rata. Mediji su to razvukli na sve strane. I sigurno je bilo političkog pritiska te vrste.

Ali mislim da su glavni kočioničari stručnjaci, vjerojatno i neki dio nastavnika. Svima (javnosti, roditeljima, prosvjednicima...) reforma izgleda kao nepredušna potreba koja se trebala dogoditi jučer, i koliko god još koraka pred ovom reformom jest, ili je došlo 35.000 ili 300.000 komentara, "svi" su za to da krene što prije, da djeca prestanu bubat, da se prepolovi gradivo svega...

A mislim da struka/dio nastavnika želi prvo o tome raspraviti i vagati još koju godinu, "samo entuzijam" im nije dovoljan, ne žele pustiti ustaljene sadrzaje, količine sadržaja, načine rada "samo tako".

Ne znam koji je to bio trenutak koji je Jokiću prelomio da donese odluku, i sigurno su i Ilčić i neke svjetonazorske stvari odigrale ulogu, ali mi se prilično čini, i da nije Nazora, Burušića... Da ih ne bi tako lako pustili. Možda se varam, ali to mi je dojam. Ne znam samo zašto se nisu javili onda na natječaj...

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> Na FB-u je netko linkao clanak u kojem pise da ce Karamarko maknuti Hasana s mjesta ministra kulture i na njegovo mjesto postaviti Tepesa 
> Nadam se da je to nekakva sprdacina


Ja se nadam da je sve ovo sprdačina  :Smile:

----------


## laumi

Jooooj, zanemarite ovo. Pokvareni telefon, nisam ja vidjela clanak, nego mi je muz rekao da je nesto vidio. Samo sto to nije bio clanak, nego neciji sprdajuci status.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Inače, bilo je par stranica prije komentara je li ljude briga za partizane i ustaše i sl.

Nije, nikog nije briga. Većina ljudi želi običnu demokrscansku stranku, i obicnu sociodemokratsku stranku, i neki centar, i neki parlamentarizam, i neke normalne "vode", a ne egotripove, i žele domoljublje, a ne nacionalizam, i žele ekonomski prosperitet, i žele razmiljat o buducnosti, a ne o proslosti, ni 91. ni 41. Vecina ljudi se sigurno uklapa u ovu sliku. I sigurna sam da je i većini onih koju su glasali za HDZ muka od svega ovoga. I da budu sutra izbori, ja uopce ne mogu zamisliti sto ce biti. Za koga ce glasat oni koji su za Most glasali? Nece oni ni za HDZ ni za SDP. Zapravo mi se cini da ce to biti takvih milijardu novih stranaka i opet beskrajno koaliranje. Zapravo, razmisljam, kako da nabrzinu napravim neku stranku a la Most pa da izadem na izbore  :Smile: . 

Anyway, u banani sam... Susjeda mi je danas rekla da su ona i muž dali otkaz, i da s djetetom za mjesec dana sele u Irsku, vec ih oboje čeka posao. Eto, to je naša budućnost. Bože čuvaj Hrvatsku, ode ja u Njemačku/Irsku/nastavi niz

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Laumi, i da je, mislim da nas više ništa ne može iznenaditi.  :Wink:

----------


## zutaminuta

Što fali stranci Pametno? Nije retoričko. Zanima me zašto ih ljudi nisu prepoznali, već Most. Koliko bi vas njima sada dalo glas? Što mislite o njima?

----------


## Kosjenka

> Ja ne kužim, zbilja ne kuzim koje su to lijeve opcije kurikuluma, koje pašu lijevima. Što je to?
> Milanović je potvrdio jer je u tom trenutku on bio premijer, tko bi drugi to potvrdio?


X
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-n8S-CsGuqM
Meni nije bilo žao potrošiti sat vremena i poslušati ga, onima kojima je probajte negdje oko pedesete minute do kraja. Sad ne znam, nekako sumnjam da čovjek baš tako lako bezočno laže

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> Što fali stranci Pametno? Nije retoričko. Zanima me zašto ih ljudi nisu prepoznali, već Most. Koliko bi vas njima sada dalo glas? Što mislite o njima?


Nemam pojma.
Ja za njih nisam ni čula do par dana pred izbore. A o Boži su svi na sve strane... Ja sam nakon Bože u Nu2 rekla "Ovi će osvojit puno", pričali su što se htjelo čuti.

----------


## laumi

Meni je Pametno ok stranka. Sogorica mi je u ZG ogranku te stranke, osnivaci su iz Splita, odakle je i vecina clanstva. Ljudi ih jos nisu prepoznali vjerojatno zato sto ti ljudi nisu dugo u politici, za razliku od ljudi iz Mosta, koji vec neko vrijeme politicki djeluju u svojim lokalnim sredinama.

----------


## zutaminuta

> X
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-n8S-CsGuqM
> Meni nije bilo žao potrošiti sat vremena i poslušati ga, onima kojima je probajte negdje oko pedesete minute do kraja. Sad ne znam, nekako sumnjam da čovjek baš tako lako bezočno laže


Tip nevjerojatno zvuči kao moj profesor iz fizike. Način na koji se šali. Način na koji govori. Totalno sam paf.
Također zvuči učeno, govori pametne stvari i ostavlja sve u svemu odličan dojam.

----------


## Peterlin

Eh, draga...Pametno on zbori, ali poslodavcima ne trebaju pametni ljudi koji čitaju lektiru i umiju misliti svojom glavom. U tome je kvaka. Robovlasništvo nikad nije prestalo postojati, samo mijenja oblik.

----------


## Bubica

> I samo još da prokomentiram drugi dio citata:
> 
> Ni Jokić ni Ekspertna radna skupina se ni u jednom trenutku nisu upetljali u sadržaj našeg kurikuluma ni u proces dorade dokumenta nakon stručne rasprave, ma niti sugestijom a kamoli odlukom. 
> 
> Kako neću cijeniti takve ljude?


ali ovo je toliko puta ponovljeno, i u medijima, i od Jokića...ali ne, dijana se opet čudi zašto nema kompromisa a Elor zašto je dao ostavku

ne razumijem

----------


## sillyme

> Eh, draga...Pametno on zbori, ali poslodavcima ne trebaju pametni ljudi koji čitaju lektiru i umiju misliti svojom glavom. U tome je kvaka. Robovlasništvo nikad nije prestalo postojati, samo mijenja oblik.


Ja se ne slazem. Mnogim poslodavcima trebaju pametni ljudi, ali ih ne mogu platiti koliko ti mogu dobiti novaca vani, da ne spomenem sto ce sve dobiti vani za djecu, npr normalno moderno obrazovanje. A ne katlicko/domoljubni brianwash od prvog osnovne. Ja svoju djecu, ako se tu ne promijeni stanje, svakako mislim uputiti na studij u inozemstvu.

----------


## vertex

Poslodavcima koji moraju napraviti posao i zapravo zaraditi novac, naravno da trebaju pametni ljudi i nikakve to veze s robovlasništvom nema. Dapače, interesi radnika i poslodavaca su danas uglavnom zajednički. Poslodavcima koji mogu računati na tuđe novce, i na to da mogu raditi bilo što, a vjerni birači će ih i dalje birati - tima naravno da nije važno da posao bude dobro obavljen, oni uopće ne ovise tome kako je posao obavljen. I ovo ide obje velike stranke.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Dapače, interesi radnika i poslodavaca su danas uglavnom zajednički. .


nisu, ne mogu, nikad nisu bili i nikad neće biti zajednički. :Grin:

----------


## zutaminuta

Kako to? Zar nije zajednički interes profit?

----------


## eryngium

> Kako to? Zar nije zajednički interes profit?


Ne znam ni jednog poslodavca kojem je u interesu da radnik ima profit.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Ali je radniku u interesu da poslodavac ima profit, jer kad ga nema tvrtka ode u stečaj, a on dobije otkaz.

----------


## eryngium

Ok. 
Ali ako vlasnik ostvaruje profit a njemu ne isplaćuje poštenu plaću, da li je i onda interes isti ili se mijenja?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

To me ne interesira. Govorim o normalnim uvjetima, kada su poslodavac i radnik oboje za uspjeh, a koji nije nauštrb bilo koje od strana. Ne znam koliko tvrtki tako posluje, ali mislim da se onima koji ne rade pošteno to nekako uvijek obije o glavu, na ovaj ili onaj način. Ne govorim o karmi, već o logičnim posljedicama pljačke mase ljudi.

----------


## Peterlin

> To me ne interesira. Govorim o normalnim uvjetima, kada su poslodavac i radnik oboje za uspjeh, a koji nije nauštrb bilo koje od strana. Ne znam koliko tvrtki tako posluje, ali mislim da se onima koji ne rade pošteno to nekako uvijek obije o glavu, na ovaj ili onaj način. Ne govorim o karmi, već o logičnim posljedicama pljačke mase ljudi.


Voljela bih da si u pravu. Ne kažem da nisi.... ali cvijeta svakako jest u pravu kad kaže da interes radnika i vlasnika nikada nije i ne može biti isti. 

Ne gledamo mi tu male firmice u kojima je normalna win win aktivnost, nego multikompanije kojima nije interesantno tvoje zadovoljstvo nego samo cijena sata koja je kod nas još uvijek previsoka u odnosu na druge zemlje okruženja... Toga se bojim, velikih kompanija koje ne zanimamo ti i ja jer smo lako nadomjestive.

----------


## zutaminuta

Sad se vraćam unazad: radniku u dobroj firmi, sa dobrom plaćom, poštivanim pravima i povlasticama, nije u interesu da ista tvrtka dobro prihoduje? Nego što li mu je u interesu? Samo da primi plaću. A plaća će doći - od kud? Naravno da je tu riječ o privatnoj, ne državnoj firmi.

Ne znam baš puno multikompanija u Hrvatskoj. Mi smo zemlja malih poduzeća.

----------


## vertex

> nisu, ne mogu, nikad nisu bili i nikad neće biti zajednički.


 :lool: 
Uopće nisi u pravu.
Naravno da je i radniku u cilju da tvrtka ostvaruje profit. I naravno da taj isti radnik sutra može biti nečiji poslodavac.

----------


## baka

> Ima ih, ali su na FB (koji ja prezirem, bar za sada, ali vrijeme me gazi...)


Fb ima prednosti brzog umrežavanja i širenja informacije, mislim da je presudno pomogao u ovom prosvjedu.

----------


## Peterlin

> Sad se vraćam unazad: radniku u dobroj firmi, sa dobrom plaćom, poštivanim pravima i povlasticama, nije u interesu da ista tvrtka dobro prihoduje? Nego što li mu je u interesu? Samo da primi plaću. A plaća će doći - od kud? Naravno da je tu riječ o privatnoj, ne državnoj firmi.
> 
> Ne znam baš puno multikompanija u Hrvatskoj. Mi smo zemlja malih poduzeća.


Mi smo bili mala zemlja malih poduzeća. A sad smo veliki uvoznici. Končar je prodan, slijedi Podravka, a da sadkrenem nabrajati što je sve od industrije crklo, popis bi bio poodugačak. Mala poduzeća žive ok jedino u sjeni velikih. I to se ne odnosi samo na industriju. T.com je kupio telekomunikacije od hrvatske pošte, što je s Plivom....Nemojte pričati o malim poduzećima. Ne možeš hraniti obitelj pišući aplikacije za mobitele... Isuse,to svaki dan skoro govorim svom djetetu.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Mi smo bili mala zemlja malih poduzeća. A sad smo veliki uvoznici. Končar je prodan, slijedi Podravka, a da sadkrenem nabrajati što je sve od industrije crklo, popis bi bio poodugačak. Mala poduzeća žive ok jedino u sjeni velikih. I to se ne odnosi samo na industriju. T.com je kupio telekomunikacije od hrvatske pošte, što je s Plivom....Nemojte pričati o malim poduzećima. *Ne možeš hraniti obitelj pišući aplikacije za mobitele...* Isuse,to svaki dan skoro govorim svom djetetu.


Zapravo, varaš se. I to jako. 
Što ti dijete kaže na to? Vidim pišeš da imaš dva pametna sina, i to koji vole pametovati. Evo, zanima me kako oni vide pisanje aplikacija, kakvih god, ne moraju biti samo za mobitele. Jer to je trenutno najunosnija grana.

----------


## Peterlin

> Zapravo, varaš se. I to jako. 
> Što ti dijete kaže na to? Vidim pišeš da imaš dva pametna sina, i to koji vole pametovati. Evo, zanima me kako oni vide pisanje aplikacija, kakvih god, ne moraju biti samo za mobitele. Jer to je trenutno najunosnija grana.


Sad mibje jasno zašto bi ti na onaj tečaj programiranja za žene, hehehe

Moji sinovi će učiti nešto o tome, aliii nema šanse da stave sve na tu kartu. Mogu i vjerojatno hoće odabrati neku struku iz te vreće, ali nema šanse da znaju samo to. Morat će znati dosta toga. Nemoj mi sad zamjeriti, morat će naučiti i kuhati, da im se ne dogodi da nađu ženu koja ne zna kaj je slatko vrhnje. Sorry.... ja sam stara baba i zato imam takav pogled na svijet.

----------


## zutaminuta

Čekaj, sinu kažeš da poslom u malom poduzeću ne može nahraniti obitelj. Kojim onda poslom može? Onim u velikom poduzeću? Gdje vladaju robovlasnički odnosi između poslodavca i radnika? Ili ga vidiš na mjestu tog poslodavca, ili što? Nisam razumjela.



> Sad mibje jasno zašto bi ti na onaj tečaj programiranja za žene, hehehe


Normalno. Željela bih nešto naučiti, što je isplativo, da se mogu zaposliti, zarađivati i prehraniti obitelj.

Govorimo o zapošljavanju. Ne znam kako će sinovima kuhanje pomoći, u kontekstu posla i zarade. Osim ako se ne misle prijaviti na Masterchef i rasturiti.

----------


## baka

> Ja sam čekala frendicu na Cvjetnom. Koja je to rijeka ljudi tekla prema trgu! Koja dobra i pozitivna energija!
> Najviše mi se dopao govor učenika Karla i ruke u zraku za buku.
> Roditeljica je ak sam dobro skužila Kekina žena?
> Vjerujem da će prosvjedi nešto pokrenuti, da će doći do reforme...
> Drago mi je da se Hrvatska ujedinila, izišla na ulice da podrži zajedničku ideju, promjenu obrazovanja. Drago mi je da je skup bio apolitičan. U pojedinim trenucima je bilo skandiranja što mi se nikako nije sviđalo...


Bila sam na prosvjedu. Bio je to po malo "hipijevski" prosvjed. Osjećala sam se dobrodošlo i zaštićeno iako imam strah od "zakona mase". Nekoliko puta na koncertima našla sam se u vrtlogu i taj osjećaj da možeš završiti pod nogama stampeda ne zaboravljam. Zato me iznenadila ležernost kojom su ljudi gurali kolica sa bebama kroz masu.
Bila sam i na "stojedinici". Tada za masovnost okupljanja bila je presudna dobra radio stanica, medijski pokrovitelj, podrška isto prijatelja, naspram omalovažavanje "prola" od strane brutalnih medijskih mogula.
 Govoriti da prosvjedi nisu povezani s politikom je bez veze. Govoriti da nećeš izići na izbore jer si apolitičan isto. Sve se broji i zbraja. U memoriji ljudi ovaj prosvjed će ostati zapisan kao masovan i "miran". Profesori na Pravnom fakultetu kažu da organizatori nisu očekivali toliki odaziv i da nisu dovoljno iskoristili priliku za snažnijom porukom i jačim zahtjevima. To mi se čini kao cjepidlačenje isto kao i neke opaske ovdje. Tu smo gdje smo. Čestitam organizatorima, trebalo je hrabrosti, sposobnosti i hladne glave za sve to "izhendlati".

----------


## ina33

> Bila sam na prosvjedu. Bio je to po malo "hipijevski" prosvjed. Osjećala sam se dobrodošlo i zaštićeno iako imam strah od "zakona mase". Nekoliko puta na koncertima našla sam se u vrtlogu i taj osjećaj da možeš završiti pod nogama stampeda ne zaboravljam. Zato me iznenadila ležernost kojom su ljudi gurali kolica sa bebama kroz masu.
> Bila sam i na "stojedinici". Tada za masovnost okupljanja bila je presudna dobra radio stanica, medijski pokrovitelj, podrška isto prijatelja, naspram omalovažavanje "prola" od strane brutalnih medijskih mogula.
>  Govoriti da prosvjedi nisu povezani s politikom je bez veze. Govoriti da nećeš izići na izbore jer si apolitičan isto. Sve se broji i zbraja. U memoriji ljudi ovaj prosvjed će ostati zapisan kao masovan i "miran". Profesori na Pravnom fakultetu kažu da organizatori nisu očekivali toliki odaziv i da nisu dovoljno iskoristili priliku za snažnijom porukom i jačim zahtjevima. To mi se čini kao cjepidlačenje isto kao i neke opaske ovdje. Tu smo gdje smo. Čestitam organizatorima, trebalo je hrabrosti, sposobnosti i hladne glave za sve to "izhendlati".


Potpis na baku!

----------


## čokolada

Gledala sam sinoć kasno neku emisiju o reformi (Kamenski i Ilinčić + gosti Prosperov Novak, Selak prof.filozofije s Filozofskog i D.Katunarić). Bez obzira što se s nekim mišljenjima slažem (treba prvenstveno reforma fakulteta koji obrazuju nastavnike, podizanje plaća itd.), zadivljujuća mi je lakoća pljuvanja po, citiram, seoskim učiteljicama koje su se usudile pisati nastavni plan i program, jelte kurikul s ili bez UM, kojeg su, dakako, imali pisati, citiram, ISKLJUČIVO najveći sveučilišni, institutski, zavodski, akademijini itd. autoriteti  (koji su btw.postojeći suludo pretrpani program i složili).

----------


## Peterlin

> Čekaj, sinu kažeš da poslom u malom poduzeću ne može nahraniti obitelj. Kojim onda poslom može? Onim u velikom poduzeću? Gdje vladaju robovlasnički odnosi između poslodavca i radnika? Ili ga vidiš na mjestu tog poslodavca, ili što? Nisam razumjela.
> 
> Normalno. Željela bih nešto naučiti, što je isplativo, da se mogu zaposliti, zarađivati i prehraniti obitelj.
> 
> Govorimo o zapošljavanju. Ne znam kako će sinovima kuhanje pomoći, u kontekstu posla i zarade. Osim ako se ne misle prijaviti na Masterchef i rasturiti.


Kuhanje je tu u funkciji nečeg drugog, NE zapošljavanja ili ne samo zapošljavanja. Nešto drugo sam htjela reći - možda griješim i možda sam fakat stara, ali čini mi se da danas ljudi sve manje barataju OSNOVNIM KOMPETENCIJAMA tj. vještinama. Osnovne kompetencije ti trebaju da se prehraniš (dakle, zato kuhanje), da si nađeš zaklon (moj tata i njegova generacija su sami gradili kuće, danas je to još puno lakše jer ima svakakvih materijala ali nema - gle čega - znanja i volje da se nešto fizički napravi...

Gledam zemljišta oko svog grunta, točno vidiš koja nisu košena... Često su ih ljudi kupili da bi imali gdje roštiljati, ali gle - treba travu kositi redovito ili nekoga platiti da ti to napravi... Drva cijepa netko drugi, ugljen je lako kupiti ako imaš čime...O uzgoju nekakve hrane da i ne govorimo. A to je nešto što ja smatram temeljnom vještinom. Hrana i zaklon. I dakako, radne navike. 

Gledam godinama druge klince u vrtiću i školi - ovo je banalno, ali indikativno: pola ih ima preduge hlače koje im se sapliću i vuku po podu, jer mame ne da ne znaju sašiti, nego ne znaju ni skratiti djeci hlače. Ne mašinom, nego rukom. A i ne mare, jer mogle bi platiti nekome da to napravi ako već ne znaju. 

Gledam oko sebe - ljudi nemaju posla, ali često i prečesto je to zato jer nemaju TEMELJNIH ZNANJA. Žao mi je ako te moram razočarati, pisanje kodova tu ne pripada. To NIJE temeljno znanje. Moraš ti znati štošta prije, o linearnom programiranju (to je da prostiš matematika), moraš znati nešto o hardveru, o mrežama... To je fizika, pa onda elektrotehnika i elektronika. To je široko područje. Ne možeš se sad sjetiti i reći "eh, idem ja na tečaj za žene, pa ću naučiti programirati". To je za one kojima je dosadno. Za one koji zaista žele o tome nešto više znati i raditi to kako treba, tečaj ne služi ama baš ničemu. 

Moja djeca će zaista možda danas sutra profesionalno raditi nešto od toga. Ali ne idu na tečajeve. Točno se zna što za to treba. Proces učenja traje godinama. 

S druge strane - kuhati uče zato jer je to prva vještina koja im daje osjećaj da umiju nešto napraviti rukama i za sebe (jer nažalost nemamo dovoljno prilike da ih poučimo puno više), isto vrijedi i za sve ostalo. Znaju rukovati kistom (sad nam slijedi bajcanje stolarije na vikendici i krečenje po potrebi), sjekirom (cijepanje drva za peć za kotlovinu), štihačom i motikom (mlađi sin, starijem je to uvijek išlo traljavo, ali on je bolji s pilom i škarama za granje) itd. 

* * *
Dužna sam još odgovor na pitanje o multikompanijama. Jesi li sigurna da je Hrvatska imuna na to? Da ja ne stavljam linkove, potraži malo po netu ključno ime Monsanto (multinacionalna kompanija koja navodno planira kupiti zemljište u Slavoniji za uzgoj gmo). To je samo primjer. Istina, demantirali su to, ali nikad se ne zna...
http://m.tportal.hr/vijesti/423332/M...zemljista.html

Ne bih htjela širiti strah, ali nekako... nije ugodno ovakve stvari čitati i čuti.

----------


## la_mama

potpis na peterlin !
tečaj programiranja je ok za početak. 
samo imajte na umu da je programiranje kopački posao, za kojeg treba konjskog strpljenja, predznanja o području za kojeg se radi kod, predznanja o tool-ovima za development (uključujući i os), test i iznad svega - vremena.
radim u sw firmi gdje se nad troubleshooting-om kojekakvih problema izgubi sati i sati vremena - sati, dana, nekada i mjeseci.
nije to baš neki bajan posao. uglavnom svi počnu s njim a onda dobar dio ljudi ode u neke leader-ske vode.

daleko od toga da klinci ne bi trebali znati osnove rada na računalu - odavno to već spada u domenu pismenosti.
školstvo ne njeguje ona temeljna znanja, koja ti pomažu da se snađeš bez face-a, poziva/poruka, 
gps-a, kalkulatora, sa svoje dvije ruke, noge i glavom za razmišljanje.

----------


## zutaminuta

Počeli smo od toga kako Jokić pametno govori, pa kako je*eš pamet jer to robovlasnici ne cijene, pa da nema kruha ni u privatnim poduzećima, da bi završili na analizi cjelokupnog društva. Skačeš s jednog na drugo. Ne, nemaju ljudi temeljnog znanja. Možda ako se reformira školstvo možda se po tom pitanju nešto promijeni, ali neće ako će vladati malodušno odmahivanje rukom - a nama pamet ne treba. To je ono što ti radiš sada.

Nisi me razočarala jer to što govoriš jednostavno nije istina. Raditi u IT sektoru je nevjerojatno isplativo. Bar u ovim vremenima.
Ne kažem da se sa uvodnim tečajem u kojem uče "hello world" može dobiti posao od 10 tisuća kuna, već za mjesec dana. Ali od nekud treba krenuti. Za one koji žele više i koji stvarno žele znati - ti bi preporučila što? Ajmo, konkretno, što bi preporučila ženi od kojih 30 g, koja je nezaposlena, ali može i umije nešto naučiti, ako si da truda. Poslala bi je gdje? Ili je treba uvjeriti da nije za to i neka se javi za posao blagajnice u Konzumu? Samo primjer, frend mog partnera, počeo je s tečajevima. Da, bio je dobar u srednjoj i to, ali nije išao na faks. Nakon prvog besplatnog tečaja uslijedilo ih je još. Bio je to proces, kao što kažeš. Ali je uspio, i danas radi. Odličan posao. Ali on je muškarac, zar ne?  :Wink: 

Tvoji sinovi ako će završiti MIOC, ići na FER, bit će voditelji cijelog tima softveraša (to bi bio očekivan put za uspješne), jer na većim projektima ne radi jedna osoba. Ali to nije jedina grana IT-a. Nije samo napisati program za stroj koji će obrađivati kemijske uzorke, ili program za mehanizaciju u nekoj industriji, sve što postoji. To tvoje obeshrabrivanje, i odlaženje u širine, to je obično čupanje od ove malodušnosti koju si izbacila pred nas. Od komentara na kurikulum, do svega ostalog..

----------


## zutaminuta

@la mama, ali je za razliku od mnogih drugih, deficitarno zanimanje. Ne znam zašto bi itko uopće očekivao da mu stvari padnu s neba. Naravno da je potrebno mučiti se.

----------


## Peterlin

Evo prijedloga - nije moj, ljudi su to i davno prije mene otkrili. http://www.24sata.hr/kolumne/kako-se...amirati-267305

A pitaj cure forumašice zaposlene u IT sektoru kako im je... Ima ih, kao što vidiš. Uostalom, možeš postaviti anketu. Ja nisam u IT sektoru, ja sam niže prema bazi, imam plavu kutu i bavim se (zajedno s cijelim timovima) time da ti i svi mi skupa imamo struju. A bez toga npr. možeš kodove i programiranje objesiti mačku o rep. Ne kažem da to nešto više vrijedi, jer tako možemo u beskraj, ali treba gledati širu sliku. Ipak.

Da se vratimo na topic - u moje vrijeme se govorilo da političari "sjede na višem mjestu i vide dalje" ali ja danas baš nisam uvjerena da je to tako. I nisam jedina. Zato su ljudi izašli na ulice.

----------


## zutaminuta

Sigurno im je bolje nego meni nezaposlenoj.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ne razumijem što hoćeš poentirati s tim da bez struje kodove možemo objesiti.
Razmisli što sve možeš objesiti bez kodova. Kakvo crno-bijelo razmišljanje.

Ne, ne treba gledati širu sliku. Ajmo se držati teme kurikuluma. Molim lijepo.
Znači, po tebi, ovo je samo politički motivirano?

----------


## Peterlin

Politika obrazovanja je uvijek politički motivirana. Zato se i zove "politika". 

Sve ti na kraju dođe na to. 

Druga je stvar da se to nama ne sviđa.

----------


## Peterlin

> Sigurno im je bolje nego meni nezaposlenoj. 
> *Ne razumijem što hoćeš poentirati s tim da bez struje kodove možemo objesiti.*
> Razmisli što sve možeš objesiti bez kodova. Kakvo crno-bijelo razmišljanje.
> 
> Ne, ne treba gledati širu sliku. Ajmo se držati teme kurikuluma. Molim lijepo.
> Znači, po tebi, ovo je samo politički motivirano?


Zdravoseljački - to ti je isto kao što ne možeš nešto pojesti, npr. jabuku, ako ju netko nije uzgojio, ubrao i donio na prodaju tj. učinio dostupnom. 

Daljnje čitanje: Ivana Brlić Mažuranić - Priče iz davnine: Bratac Jaglenac i sestrica Rutvica. "Nikada mlađi ne pojede što stariji ne promisli"

Ne mogu ja tebi objasniti da treba gledati širu sliku. Zbog onih koji nisu gledali širu sliku, pa zaposlili običnog energetičara u nuklearki, dogodio se Černobil. Zbog onih koji nisu gledali širu sliku, pa davali antibiotike kad nije trebalo, nastali su sojevi rezistentnih bakterija. Zbog onih koji nisu gledali širu sliku dogodile su se hrpe ekoloških katastrofa (npr. Aralsko jezero, to mi je prvo na pameti).

* * *
Ako te muči što si nezaposlena, stavi na papir svoje temeljne vještine: Što ja znam raditi i što mogu ponuditi tržištu za zapošljavanje?

Da sam ti poslodavac, smjestila bih te ravno u IT sektor nekamo u prodaju, jer kao pitbul ne odustaješ. To je u mnogim zaposlenjima korisna osobina. Nažalost, u tvojoj generaciji je previše takvih, a premalo onih koji znaju uzgojiti jabuke. Dugoročno, to je neodrživo. Naravno, ovo je karikatura. 

Konkretno, voljela bih da se bar jedan od mojih sinova odluči studirati agronomiju ili animalne znanosti. Ali to je do njih. Nadam se da će u njihovoj generaciji dovoljan dio ljudi to uvidjeti.

----------


## cvijeta73

žuta, i ti i peterlin po meni imate pravo (vertex nema  :lool: ).
dakle, naravno da se može uspjeti s aplikacijama i naravno da takvi slučajevi postoje. i ne treba obeshrabrivati djecu.
ali, ja razumijem i nju.
to ti je isto kao da ja svom sinu, koji trenira nogomet, punim glavu pričama o tome kako nogometaši zarađuju. 
i da sve karte stavi na nogomet.
s time da  više realne šanse ima moj sin da se uvali u neku drugu austrijsku ligu i živi od nogometa :D, nego da se živi od aplikacija.

imam bliske doticaje sa start-up scenom, i sve je to genijalno i klinci su pregenijalni, al kad im počnu puniti glavu s poslovnim anđelima, investitorima koji samo čekaju njihovu aplikaciju da istresu tisuće eura, to obično ne završi dobro. 
nisu realni.
sanjaju o nekakvim potencijalnim milijunima, dok nisu zaradili ni centa.

meni je to, eto, loše.
ako dođe - dobro dođe. a dok ne dođe - i moj će učiti kuhati  :lool:  
mislim, ok, možda to i je nekakvo gušenje ambicija, al mi si ne možemo pomoć, jelda peterlin? :D

----------


## Peterlin

Takje!

----------


## zutaminuta

Na 53:31 s gornjeg linka, Jokić: _"Politika mora shvatiti da se ne smije miješati u procese poput ovoga. Ona se do sada nije miješala, i ne bi se trebala ni dalje miješati."_ Naravno, to "sada", bilo je prosinac prošle godine. Međutim, politika se umiješala.

@cvijeta, ima jedna poslovica na engleskom "Jack of all trades, master of none." Ne treba staviti sve u jednu košaru, ali ako se ne posveti jednom dovoljno, neće uspjeti.

----------


## vertex

A zuta je baš izgubila glavu u snovima o milijunima pa je treba spuštat na zemlju!

----------


## zutaminuta

Pokušavam odgonetnuti na koju stranu ide ironija.
Ne sanjam milijune. Sanjam obični posao, baš kao eto taj frend koji je počeo sa besplatnim tečajem, zagrizao i trudio se.

----------


## vertex

Pa ide prema njih dvije. Iz nekoga razloga su odlučile svoje strahove za vlastitu djecu projicirati na tebe.

----------


## cvijeta73

pa ne na nju.
nego kao odgovor na ovo:



> Zapravo, varaš se. I to jako. 
> Što ti dijete kaže na to? Vidim pišeš da imaš dva pametna sina, i to koji vole pametovati. Evo, zanima me kako oni vide pisanje aplikacija, kakvih god, ne moraju biti samo za mobitele. Jer to je trenutno najunosnija grana.


ja mislim da se peterlin ne vara.
jer ta najunosnija grana je unosna samo za rijetke  :Undecided:

----------


## zutaminuta

Peterlin uobičajeno projicira sve nešto uz svoje sinove na mene. Možda je čak zabrijala da joj se sin regao ovdje pa je cima. Ne znam kako bih drugačije objasnila to neprestano uspoređivanje s njima, koje mi je već prestalo biti imalo zanimljivo.

----------


## vertex

cijeta, ali ona piše o poslovnoj grani. Ne znači da će se obogatit svatko tko se toga takne, nego da tu ima posla i da se može zaradit za život.

----------


## vertex

Ja se inače potpuno slažem da je čovjeku potrebno i da radi rukama i da zna matematiku, i da nauči štogod poezije napamet, i puno toga.
Međutim, sagledati širu sliku znači također shvatiti da se vremena mijenjaju i da nije ono vrijeme u kojem smo mi sazrijevali bilo "pravo", a ovo je sad neko "krivo".

----------


## cvijeta73

pa o tome i ja govorim. da se može zaraditi za život. može li se zaraditi za život pisanjem aplikacija? 
kad je riječ o bogaćenju, samo sam prenijela misli, a pa sigurno 50% start-upovaca.

----------


## vertex

Pa nakon što uložiš truda i naučiš dosta toga, vjerojatno može. Ali nije da pratim. Svakako, rastuće tržište znači da tu ima posla zar ne?
Za startupovce ti vjerujem.

----------


## Peterlin

> pa o tome i ja govorim. da se može zaraditi za život. može li se zaraditi za život pisanjem aplikacija? 
> kad je riječ o bogaćenju, samo sam prenijela misli, a pa sigurno 50% start-upovaca.


Da, o tome je riječ. 

zutaminuta je samo generacijski bliže mojoj djeci nego meni, to je paralela. U njezinim riječima vidim njihove misli tj. oni misle,da se pisanjem kodova mogu lansirati u orbitu. Misle da se može zaraditi "rudarenjem bitcoinsa". Ne mogu im zabraniti u potpunosti igranje igrica, ali se prečesto pitam kakvo kondicioniranje mozga dobiju od toga i je li to slučajno. 

Ja samo ponavljam (njima doma, a i ovdje) ovo isto što je cvijeta zaključila - da nije svaki programer toliko vješt da može unovčiti svoje spoznaje (izbjegavam koristiti riječ "znanje") kao što nije svaki nogometaš vrhunski. To je jezik koji moji sinovi tek počinju razumijevati. Daklem - ako želiš to raditi, nema problema, ali potrudi se da naučiš kako treba. Isto tako, ne možeš sve staviti na tu jednu jedinu kartu. 

Nitko ne kaže da se moraju obogatiti, ali je upitno da li se od pisanja aplikacija uopće može živjeti, mislim solidno.... Ne mislim na zarađivanje džeparca nego na održavanje određenog životnog standarda koji su si zamislili (i koji su navikli imati uz nas, pa to ponekad uzimaju zdravo za gotovo). 

Što još da kažem? Iako nisam u tome, vidim neku sličnost između pisanja kodova i prevoditeljskog posla. Ne možeš ti s općim znanjem jezika prevoditi stručnu literaturu. Slično - ako želiš pisati programe i aplikacije, moraš doooobro poznavati to čemu aplikacija ima služiti. 

Ali kao što meni moji roditelji nisu uspjeli u glavu ugurati svoje iskustvo, nema šanse da ja to učinim svojoj djeci. Njihov "zračni jastuk" je škola stranih jezika. Ne zato da se odsele odavde, nego baš zato da imaju komparativnu prednost pred kolegama iz struke. Eh, sad - hoće li uspjeti, više ovisi o njima nego o meni.

----------


## tangerina

cvijeto i peterlin stalno me zbunjujete s tim kuhanjem, ne razumijem kako se uklapa u priču 
ako vaši sinovi ne budu živjeli od pisanja aplikacija ili nogometa, bit će kuhari?

----------


## vertex

:lool: 
Ma ja se uvijek sjetim svih onih likova iz romana, muških likova, iz ruskih klasika recimo, koji su mrtvi hladni, bogati ili siromašni, jeli po gostionicama ili čekali da im kakva gazdarica spremi kakav obrok. I nikome napamet nije palo, ni njima ni piscu, da bi to što ne kuhaju nekako bitno odredilo taj lik. Toga se ja, doduše, obično sjetim kad se uhvatim da samu sebe izdajnički procjenjujem prema tome koliko sam revna domaćica, pa se tako dozivam pameti.

----------


## la_mama

> @la mama, ali je za razliku od mnogih drugih, deficitarno zanimanje. Ne znam zašto bi itko uopće očekivao da mu stvari padnu s neba. Naravno da je potrebno mučiti se.


Vidi, ima svakakvih očekivanja  :Smile:  I kod nas u firmi dolaze novi s očekivanjima da odmah zasjednu na neka leader-ska mjesta.
Kod programiranja uopće nije važan spol, i ima jako sposobnih cura koje vuku puno toga, nekoliko poslova u paraleli. 
Isto tako, mogu ti reći da pristup poslu tih sposobnih cura drastično opada s djecom, pogotovo malom. Jednostavno većina njih nema dovoljno vremena za obitelj/djecu, učenje u paraleli, te neki vremenski ograničen posao (a najčešće jesu takvi).
Nemoj dopustiti da te obeshrabrim ako si se odlučila za tečaj, i ja bih vjerojatno odabrala deficitarno zanimanje za neki početak. Programiranje je ustvari jako zanimljivo područje, koje ima strašno široku primjenu. Ovo je samo par crtica iz (dugogodišnje) prakse.

----------


## Peterlin

> cvijeto i peterlin stalno me zbunjujete s tim kuhanjem, ne razumijem kako se uklapa u priču 
> ako vaši sinovi ne budu živjeli od pisanja aplikacija ili nogometa, bit će kuhari?


Nažalost, to je nacionalni interes... Pa pogledaj samo 3-2-1 kuhaj, Masterchef... LJudi intelektualci takmiče se u tome tko će bolje oguliti mrkvu, ma nemoj...

Kuhanje - konkretno, napisala sam već, meni to služi samo kao NAČIN da djeci osvijestim kako nije isto nekog gledati dok peče palačinke i sam to probati napraviti kako treba. To je samo sredstvo za prepoznavanje razine vlastite vještine. Moj E. je uhvatio wok golom rukom za metalni dio. NIKAD više to nije ponovio. 

I ne mora biti kuhanje, ali to je prepoznatljiva vještina koju imaš u svakom domu. Može biti kopanje vrta ili štajaznam krečenje ili popravak bicikla... Jedno je ako gledaš tatu dok skida gumu, a drugo je dok probaš sam. Iako pogledaš na youtube kako to ide, ne znači da si u stanju to i izvesti. Nije isto gledati nekoga kako vozi bicikl ili voziti. Nije isto sjediti uz nekoga u autu i uzeti volan u svoje ruke. A kad gledaš - čini ti se lako... 

Eto, tome u mojoj kući služi kuhanje.

----------


## tangerina

kužim  :Smile: 
prije desetak godina, komentiramo ja i prijateljica kako su u generaciji naših roditelja svi muškarci znali promijenit utikač, a od prijatelja naše generacije, da to zna samo jedan
pa sam se za toga i udala  :Grin: 


što se tiče kuhara, to je sasvim ok karijera, potražnja postoji
ali treba imat na umu da počinješ kao pomoćni kuhar, a to je puuuno sati guljenja krumpira i mrkve petkom i svetkom za 2000kn

----------


## vertex

> Nažalost, to je nacionalni interes... Pa pogledaj samo 3-2-1 kuhaj, Masterchef... LJudi intelektualci takmiče se u tome tko će bolje oguliti mrkvu, ma nemoj...


Šta ovim želiš reći? Uopće ne razumijem.

----------


## Jadranka

> kužim 
> prije desetak godina, komentiramo ja i prijateljica kako su u generaciji naših roditelja svi muškarci znali promijenit utikač, a od prijatelja naše generacije, da to zna samo jedan
> pa sam se za toga i udala


Di li ga samo nadje??  :Naklon: 

U mojoj obitelji, vec ni moj otac ne zna promijenit osigurac :D

----------


## Peterlin

vertex, želim reći da nam TV ispire mozak. Kao i obično.

----------


## la_mama

slažem se s peterlin i tangerinom.
iako poznavanje tih vještina zna biti dvosjekli mač. 
mm jredovito pomaže susjedima kod montaže/demontaže namještaja, instalacija.
uglavnom se nakon svakog od tih zahvata pjeni kako imaju dvije lijeve ruke, da pojma nemaju  :Smile:

----------


## la_mama

žutaminuta, moja firma prima ljude, primat će ih do kraja godine (možda i iza toga).
ako hoćeš, javi se na pp i poslat ću ti što se (osim cv-a) sve traži na informativnom razgovoru (nivo školovanja, rješavanje logičkih zadataka, certifikati (dobro dođu), itd).
mlađi ljudi svakako imaju prednost, iako se dobrom pokazala praksa primanja i zrelije generacije (40+), uglavnom pristiglih iz privatnog sektora.

----------


## vertex

Peterlin, ne pratim baš te emisije, ali bih znala pogledat koji kulinarski show na 24 Kitchen. Stvarno se da puno naučit. I meni je zabvano (ako gledam samo ponekad). Slično mi je s emisijama o vrtlarstvu - em parim oči, em uvijek nešto naučim.
Oko mene, mnogi znaju cijelo čudo stvari po kući. Neki ne znaju ništa - pa isto žive :D

----------


## cvijeta73

ma ja ne znam što sam htjela reći s kuhanjem, ništa, zbuniti tang  :lool: 

ono što sam htjela reći da svi ti koji rade aplikacije, imaju ovo na umu:

http://www.poslovni.hr/tehnologija/v...803f-137528061

i, radi nedostatka iskustva, a i znanja, a i novaca (jer nije dovoljno da im The Saša :D  da 15000 kn, da su zvjezde start up neba i da pobijede na sašinom The start up kampu) često njihove fenomenalne ideje, a imaju ih, ostanu na razini ideja.

dakle, znam ja da se vertex, sa svojim idejama koje naginju libertarijanstvu,  i ja sa svojim idejama koje naginju radničkoj fronti :D, razilazimo tu u mišljenju, al neka cvate tisuću cvjetova, jelda? :D

----------


## vertex

Ma neka cvate, neka cvate...
Ali nisi u pravu.
 :lool:

----------


## zutaminuta

Ajme Peterlin, ako ti imaš ovakav način i sa svojim sinovima sigurno si im već dodijala, pa se sad u nj tinejdžerskim g prepucavate oko sve i svačega. Kako to s njima ne uspijevaš riješiti našla si mene ovdje da me pilaš sa stvarima koje si htjela reći njima. Sada, stani na loptu ti i počni ponavljati u sebi da ja nisam jedan od tvojih sinova, pa možda nastavimo jednom ovu raspravu. Jer mene zapravo ne zanimaš ti, i voljela bih da tebe ne zanima slika koju si isprojicirala o meni. Tvoje postove inače jako cijenim i dobrodošli su.

----------


## tangerina

> ono što sam htjela reći da svi ti koji rade aplikacije, imaju ovo na umu:
> 
> http://www.poslovni.hr/tehnologija/v...803f-137528061


haha ovo mi je u rangu onog iz fimova "obogatila sam se jer sam izumila post-ite"
a meni u glavi članak koji sam danas vidila o nekoj Hrvatici koja radi na Facebooku i kaže da im je i po 100sati rada tjedno - normalna stvar. smrzla sam se.

----------


## vertex

> dakle, znam ja da se vertex, sa svojim idejama koje naginju libertarijanstvu,  i ja sa svojim idejama koje naginju radničkoj fronti :D, razilazimo tu u mišljenju, al neka cvate tisuću cvjetova, jelda? :D


Ali sad zaozbiljno...
Mene zapravo zbunuje ne kuhanje, lol, nego kako je ovo dospjelo u razgovor o snovima o milijunima na laki način, bez pravog znanja?
U stvari, zanima me je li stvarno misliš da su zapadna Evropa i Amerika društva u kojima se ne cijene rad i znanje, a radnici su izrabljivani od debelih kapitalista u krznenim kaputima?
Meni je jasno da je uvijek problematično kad je negdje puno novaca/puno moći i da je potrebno imati i stalno usavršavati načine kako će društvo regulirati tu problematiku. Ali ja danas zaista ne mogu vidjeti radnika i poslodavca kao sukobljene strane. To mi je užasno arhaično, jednostavno pripada u neka druga vremena i druge okolnosti. Treba imati dobre zakone o radu, i treba ih provoditi.

----------


## elor

zapadna europa i amerika su drustva gdje sa svojim rado mozes zivjeti. i ako se trudis napredovat ces. dobar poslodavac cijeni dobrog radnika i nagrađuje ga i potiče tako da zapravo rade za istu stvar. međutim mi nismo oni i rijetko je naci dobrog poslodavca a da li si dobar radnik ili lijenčina sa vezama uglavnom nije bitno jer bolje prođe onaj tko ima bolje zaleđe. danas je ovdje najvaznije biti menager i imati paletu ljudi koje ces upotrijebiti za ovo ili ono. pocinjem mijenjati svijet oko sebe od sebe i posao ne nalazim preko veze kao niti vrtic skolu boljeg trenera raniji termin kod doktora niti ista slicno...da pricam sta sam sve dozivjela? bolje ne...

----------


## marta

Mene ovaj topic danas podsjetio na jednu anegdotu apsurda koja se dogodila davno ali smo toj vrsti apsurda i dalje skloni. Naime dok su nakon rata, onog zadnjeg svjetskog, istovarali brod americke pomoci koja je dosla u vrecama s americnom zastavom zapjevase nasi omladinci: "Sadit cemo psenicu do neba, neka gladna Amerika gleda."

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ali sad zaozbiljno...
> U stvari, zanima me je li stvarno misliš da su zapadna Evropa i Amerika društva u kojima se ne cijene rad i znanje, a radnici su izrabljivani od debelih kapitalista u krznenim kaputima?
> Ali ja danas zaista ne mogu vidjeti radnika i poslodavca kao sukobljene strane. To mi je užasno arhaično, jednostavno pripada u neka druga vremena i druge okolnosti. Treba imati dobre zakone o radu, i treba ih provoditi.


naravno da ne mislim. i naravno da se malo u ovoj zadnjoj diskusiji i šalim i namjerno provociram diskusiju radi diskusije  :Grin:  nakon one tvoje da radnici i poslodavci imaju isti interes. 

dakle, nisi na to mislila vjerojatno, ali  marxova teorija i dalje stoji, da je u suštini kapitalizma sukob, sukob između rada i kapitala, između radnika i poslodavca. 
nije to ništa arhaično, nego je tako. arhaično je možda :D misliti da se to može promijeniti. jer, očigledno, bolje od kapitalizma ljudi nisu smislili i pokušaji su propali.
i baš zato, jer nećemo mijenjati, treba biti svjestan tog sukoba i slažem se s tvojom zadnjom rečenicom - treba imati dobre zakone o radu i treba ih provoditi. jer  ako i radnici i poslodavci imaju isti interes i nisu u sukobu, ne bi trebalo postojati radno zakonodavstvo koje upravo štiti radnike od -  poslodavaca.
i zato se francuzi, s pravom, bune. i ne daju se. 

mislim, moja sestra i njen muž imaju mali biro i zapošljavaju dvoje ljudi. i svi su frendovi. i nisu im interesi isti. čim su dospjeli u odnos radnik - poslodavac, cilj im nije isti.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ajme Peterlin, ako ti imaš ovakav način i sa svojim sinovima sigurno si im već dodijala, pa se sad u nj tinejdžerskim g prepucavate oko sve i svačega. Kako to s njima ne uspijevaš riješiti našla si mene ovdje da me pilaš sa stvarima koje si htjela reći njima. Sada, stani na loptu ti i počni ponavljati u sebi da ja nisam jedan od tvojih sinova, pa možda nastavimo jednom ovu raspravu. Jer mene zapravo ne zanimaš ti, i voljela bih da tebe ne zanima slika koju si isprojicirala o meni. Tvoje postove inače jako cijenim i dobrodošli su.


Ma ja sam zadnje vrijeme u depresiji zbog ovoga: http://lupiga.com/vijesti/prica-o-di...-spao-na-3-700

Evo sad znamo... Dobili su 360.000 a ne 400-500.000 kako se očekivalo i kako piše u linkanom tekstu. A linkala sam baš ovaj tekst zato jer se tu vidi kako funkcionira mala privreda i gdje nastaje.

Tja, možda ja i nemam razloga za pesimizam. Vidjela sam svašta u svom radnom vijeku, loše i dobro i svakakvo. Uvijek nekako bude. Ali negdje će netko morati zaraditi i za moju mirovinu. Stalno čujem ljude oko sebe kako mirovimu smatraju spasom, kao "evo, sad smo doplivali do mirovine, sad smo sigurni" Šipak! Nema baš velike razlike između tebe i mene. Ti čekaš zaposlenje, a ja mirovinu.  Zato me i te kako zanima što misle i kako misle oni koji dolaze, cijela generqcija, ne samo moji sinovi ili osoba tvoja. To je razlog zašto me zanima kurikularna reforma i obrazovanje.

----------


## čokolada

> Ajme Peterlin, ako ti imaš ovakav način i sa svojim sinovima sigurno si im već dodijala, pa se sad u nj tinejdžerskim g prepucavate oko sve i svačega. Kako to s njima ne uspijevaš riješiti našla si mene ovdje da me pilaš sa stvarima koje si htjela reći njima. Sada, stani na loptu ti i počni ponavljati u sebi da ja nisam jedan od tvojih sinova, pa možda nastavimo jednom ovu raspravu. Jer mene zapravo ne zanimaš ti, i voljela bih da tebe ne zanima slika koju si isprojicirala o meni. Tvoje postove inače jako cijenim i dobrodošli su.


Peterlin ima dovoljno godina za ovo, istrenirali je sinovi  :Grin:  .

----------


## zutaminuta

> Mene ovaj topic danas podsjetio na jednu anegdotu apsurda koja se dogodila davno ali smo toj vrsti apsurda i dalje skloni. Naime dok su nakon rata, onog zadnjeg svjetskog, istovarali brod americke pomoci koja je dosla u vrecama s americnom zastavom zapjevase nasi omladinci: "Sadit cemo psenicu do neba, neka gladna Amerika gleda."


Nisam dovoljno pametna da odgonetnem ovo.

----------


## vertex

> jer  ako i radnici i poslodavci imaju isti interes i nisu u sukobu, ne bi trebalo postojati radno zakonodavstvo koje upravo štiti radnike od -  poslodavaca.
> i zato se francuzi, s pravom, bune. i ne daju se.


Hmmm, zakonima se štošta regulira. Na primjer, imaš Obiteljski zakon. Po tebi, to je zato što su supružnici po prirodi stvari suprotstavljene strane? I oboje su suprotstavjeni svojoj djeci, jer inače ne bismo imali zakon koji regulira njihove obaveze naspram djece?
A Francuzi, nek se bune. I mi isto!



> mislim, moja sestra i njen muž imaju mali biro i zapošljavaju dvoje ljudi. i svi su frendovi. i nisu im interesi isti. čim su dospjeli u odnos radnik - poslodavac, cilj im nije isti.


Pa ne, nije im identičan cilj. Ali im se dobrim dijelom ciljevi preklapaju. Uostalom, kao da svi radnici u nekoj firmi imaju iste ciljeve? I kao da ne bismo i njih mogli postaviti kao međusobno suprotstavljene, a često i praktički jesu?
Ja sam premlada pa nisam slušalaza marksizam  :Grin: , a nisam ni čitala Marxa. Znam onako, iz opće kulture i vremena u kojem sam odrasla. Jesi ga ti čitala kasnije, kao zrela osoba? Mislim, vjerojatno ne možeš nijedno flozofiju direktno preslikati na neko drugo vrijeme, nego je tumačiš u duhu novih okolnosti, tako mi se čini.
A tvoja sestra, ona ne radi? Ili i ona radi? Onda je u unutarnjem sukobu, ili šta? :D

----------


## sirius

Je , zakoni su nam super. Ali tumacenje istih jos je bolje.
Danas mi prica spremacica na poslu ( nasu ogromnu firmu cisti agencija sa radnicima na ugovorima) kako njima poslodavac u dane godisnjeg racuna sve praznike u godini. Sve drzavne praznike koji su i tako neradni dani. Ali onda to pise kao neradni dan prije praznika, jer jasno praznik je neradni dan. Pa im lijepo smanji 10 dana godisnjeg po kalendarskoj godini.

----------


## elor

> Je , zakoni su nam super. Ali tumacenje istih jos je bolje.
> Danas mi prica spremacica na poslu ( nasu ogromnu firmu cisti agencija sa radnicima na ugovorima) kako njima poslodavac u dane godisnjeg racuna sve praznike u godini. Sve drzavne praznike koji su i tako neradni dani. Ali onda to pise kao neradni dan prije praznika, jer jasno praznik je neradni dan. Pa im lijepo smanji 10 dana godisnjeg po kalendarskoj godini.


meni nije problem taj poslodavac nego kako mu to prođe? kako svima prođe provlacenje izmedu redaka zakona? to sto netko proba prevariti/prepisati diplomski ili prevariti cistacicu(ovo drugo mi je gore ) moze probati ali zasto mu to polazi za rukom? sta treba napraviti da se to promijeni  jer zakone imamo....navodno.

----------


## Peterlin

> Je , zakoni su nam super. Ali tumacenje istih jos je bolje.
> Danas mi prica spremacica na poslu ( nasu ogromnu firmu cisti agencija sa radnicima na ugovorima) kako njima poslodavac u dane godisnjeg racuna sve praznike u godini. Sve drzavne praznike koji su i tako neradni dani. Ali onda to pise kao neradni dan prije praznika, jer jasno praznik je neradni dan. Pa im lijepo smanji 10 dana godisnjeg po kalendarskoj godini.


Njoj je to napravio poslodavac, a meni prije nešto godina kolektivni ugovor... Sve isto...

Btw. država je još uvijek najveći poslodavac kod nas.

----------


## Kosjenka

> meni nije problem taj poslodavac nego kako mu to prođe? kako svima prođe provlacenje izmedu redaka zakona? to sto netko proba prevariti/prepisati diplomski ili prevariti cistacicu(ovo drugo mi je gore ) moze probati ali zasto mu to polazi za rukom? sta treba napraviti da se to promijeni  jer zakone imamo....navodno.


Pa lijepo. Imaš evidencijsku listu gdje se vode radni dani, godišnji, bolovanja, praznici. Poslodavac fino ispuni ekselicu radnik potpiše i to je to.
Imala sam u firmi nekoliko inspekcija rada. Radnici su anonimno zvali da rade nedjeljom, da rade po 48 sati tjedno, da im se smjene  određuju isti dan. Onda ti dođe inspekcija, pozove par ljudi iz pogona te ih pita dali rade nedjeljom i blabla, ovi kažu ne, potpišu se i to je to.
Zaboravila sam napomenuti da su manje više svi na ugovor na određeno tako da ako se usudiš reći onako kako je nagrabusio si.

----------


## elor

da. i kako tome stati na kraj?

----------


## cvijeta73

> Pa ne, nije im identičan cilj. Ali im se dobrim dijelom ciljevi preklapaju. Uostalom, kao da svi radnici u nekoj firmi imaju iste ciljeve? I kao da ne bismo i njih mogli postaviti kao međusobno suprotstavljene, a često i praktički jesu?
> Ja sam premlada pa nisam slušalaza marksizam , a nisam ni čitala Marxa. Znam onako, iz opće kulture i vremena u kojem sam odrasla. Jesi ga ti čitala kasnije, kao zrela osoba? Mislim, vjerojatno ne možeš nijedno flozofiju direktno preslikati na neko drugo vrijeme, nego je tumačiš u duhu novih okolnosti, tako mi se čini.
> A tvoja sestra, ona ne radi? Ili i ona radi? Onda je u unutarnjem sukobu, ili šta? :D


meni ti je najzanimljiviji predmet na faksu bio suvremene ekonomske teorije. od adama smitha, preko keynesa, marxa...
a profesorica je bila fenomenalna. 
ne sjećam se više njegovih teorija, radne teorije vrijednosti, višak vrijednosti, ekstraprofita, zašto su krize u kapitalizmu nužne, ne znam ti to sad objasniti, ali sve mi je to onda bilo jako logično. :D
u suštini, sad ću možda i fulati ovako napamet, kapitalizam počiva na činjenici da profit proizlazi jedino iz rada, višak vrijednosti stvara isključivo rad. radnik radi samo dio radnog vremena za svoju plaću, a ostatak za poslodavca. naravno da danas nije isto kao u njegovo vrijeme, radnici imaju bolje uvjete, bolje plaće, ali njegov znanstveni pristup, znanstvena teorija, dokazuje da je bit kapitalizma slijedeći  - višak vrijednosti, kao temelj profita, ima izvor isključivo u radu. poslodavac ne plaća radniku vrijednost koju on proizvede, nego plaća rad kao robu, po određenoj cijeni (plaći).
i, obzirom da je izvor profita rad, postoji taj vječni sukob.  
dakle, može se kritizirati, ali nije tek tako blesava izmišljotina i prevaziđena teorija, floskula.
nego, kapitalizam, da, sjajne stvari je proizveo, ali ipak vidimo da ljudi najbolje žive u sustavima gdje je država itekako postavila stroge regulacije, visoko oporezivanje i sl poput švedske, a ne u državama gdje je veći utjecaj tržišta, i gdje kapitalizam proizvodi ogromne razlike. 

to ovako čisto teoretski i to još napol.  :Grin: 

teoretski dakle, djelatnik kod moje sestre, kakvu god da plaću ima, vrijednost te plaće se razlikuje od vrijednosti rada koji uloži odnosno vriejdnosti koju proizvede. a razlika te vrijednosti ne ide djelatniku nego mojoj sestri. 

u praksi, moja sestra trenutno radi samo da bi isplatila plaće svojim djelatnicima jer je takav period da nemaju baš previše posla  :lool:

----------


## Jurana

Odmakli smo se od lektire, ali ne mogu ovo ne zalijepiti: http://www.tportal.hr/kultura/knjize...z-lektire.html
Kristian Novak :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mima

I ja sam došla ovo zalijepiti, iako se više ne priča o lektiri. Odličan tekst, bravo Kristijan Novak. 

Ovo je i moja zemlja, makar je ponegdje črna.  :Klap:

----------


## Peterlin

> Odmakli smo se od lektire, ali ne mogu ovo ne zalijepiti: http://www.tportal.hr/kultura/knjize...z-lektire.html
> Kristian Novak


Da, odličan je. Ali malo to vrijedi onima koji čitaju samo odlomke i na temelju toga donose sudove. 

Meni je drago da sam tu na str. 6 napisala post 252.

----------


## marta

Taman sam došla podijeliti Kristijana, al bile ste brže!

----------


## cvijeta73

jako!

----------


## vertex

I pametan, i mudar, i blag, i direktan.

----------


## vertex

Evo još jednog odgovora na primjedbe na kurukulum, ovaj put na primjedbe Ante Nazora:
http://povijest.net/odgovor-na-komentar-dr-sc-ante-nazora-u-emisiji-otvoreno/

----------


## vertex

Dakle, nisam najvažnije napisala, gornji odgovor je dala stručna radna skupina za izradu prijedloga kurikuluma predmeta Povijest.

----------


## marta

Odličan odgovor. Ovo mi je upalo u oko:



> Kako Nazor gleda na ulogu učitelja i na vrijednost dobre nastavne prakse vidi se i iz tvrdnje da se u stručne radne skupine trebalo pozivati ugledne znanstvenike (umjesto da su se javljali na javni natječaj), jer bi se tako jamčila kvaliteta cijelog posla, ....


Znači, kad se trebalo javiti na natječaj onda nitko ni trznuo nije, a sad su valjda uvrijeđeni jerbo nisu dobili pozivnicu. Bljak.

----------


## ina33

> meni nije problem taj poslodavac nego kako mu to prođe? kako svima prođe provlacenje izmedu redaka zakona? to sto netko proba prevariti/prepisati diplomski ili prevariti cistacicu(ovo drugo mi je gore ) moze probati ali zasto mu to polazi za rukom? sta treba napraviti da se to promijeni  jer zakone imamo....navodno.


Vjerojatno zato jer je država poslodavac za više od polovinu radnika i toliko je porezima i parafiskalnim nametima sjela na privatni sektor od kojeg očekuje da to nekako isfinancira da je sve potonulo u mutež. Jednom mi je jedan privatnik rekao da u RH ne možeš poslovati poštujući sve zakone i imati firmu koja pluta iznad vode da je to skoro pa nemoguće, svi ti nameti, HRT, HGK, mislim da svaki privatnik mora nekome plaćati za radio u svakom vozilu kojeg ima. Premalo je "viška rada" za državne apetite.... u praksi. I zato se nijedna vlada ne usudi pozabaviti općinama itd. I zato za jako puno papira i potvrda, unatoč informatizaciji, još treba cipelcug za ići od jednog birokrate do drugog, jer npr. mejl nije dovoljno dobar.... ne vidi se pečat i štambilj... To je jedan gordijski čvor koji se nitko ne usudi razriješiti, čini mi se.

----------


## cvijeta73

je, da, pa onda šta ćeš  nego čistačici ukrasti 10 dana godišnjeg.

----------


## zutaminuta

Dobro. Prepisivanje diplomskog i guljenje posloprimaca za svaku lipu ipak nema toliko veze s ogromnom birokratskom hobotnicom. Više je do osobnog osjećaja za moralno i mentaliteta.

----------


## ina33

> je, da, pa onda šta ćeš  nego čistačici ukrasti 10 dana godišnjeg.


E... to je ono teorija "zarade na viška rada" i "praksa" - na onom primjeru koji si dala. Kapital nema srca, negdje se mora pokrit, pa ako je država prejaka s porezima i zasjela je jako, kapital pokrije se na slabijemu ili šmugne negdje gdje je drugačije, a nama nema koristi da od toga zatvaramo oči. Neki balans tu mora postojati, a ovdje ga nema, zato je ekonomija utonula u crnilo, a zakoni su nam divni i krasni - po slovu zakona je tu raj. Samo što od teorije slabe vajde nama svima skupa... tu se samo događa neko odgađanje osvješćivanja za one koji imaju sreće, a oni koji nemaju kao ta čistačica oni su već osviješteni.

----------


## ina33

> Dobro. Prepisivanje diplomskog i guljenje posloprimaca za svaku lipu ipak nema toliko veze s ogromnom birokratskom hobotnicom. Više je do osobnog osjećaja za moralno i mentaliteta.


Ne  znam što bih na ovo rekla. Mislim da je super osjećaj za moralno i mentalitet, ali do njega ne dolazi čarobnim štapićem... nego društvu trebaju provedivi zakoni i mogućnost da si likvidan i kad namiriš sve te koje trebaš namiriti.

----------


## annvilli

Ne vidim ništa sporno u tome da se čitaju ovi "skandalozni" ulomci. Neće se djeca počet prostituirat jer su o tome čitali u lektiri.
Problem je u tome što su za lektiru predložili Anne Rice, čiji romani su smeće.

A najveći problem je to što većina prosvjednika ne zna za što prosvjeduje.
U ekspertnu skupinu je trebalo dodati još ljudi jer nije bilo NITI JEDNOG stručnjaka iz STEM područja.
Ni jednog jedinog.
Šustar nije rekao: dodaj ovog, ovog i ovog, neke njegove kumove, nego je rekao: dodaj stručnjaka za kemiju, fiziku, matematiku, informatiku, kako je uostalom i propisano da mora biti.

Ljudi se svađaju oko toga hoće li djeca koja valjda žive pod staklenim zvonom pasti u nesvjest kad pročitaju opis oralnog seksa.
A u isto vrijeme se ovim genijalnim kurikulumom onemogućava ogromnom broju djece da upišu željeni fakultet, zbog neprovedivog odabira modula.
80% gimnazija neće moći organizirati nastavu iz informatike i ogroman broj djece će biti natjeran da upisuje modul koji NE ŽELI i koji ih ne zanima jer je u školi premalo učenika da se organiziraju svi moduli.
Zbogom FER, dobrodošli budući nezaposleni stručnjaci za indologiju i PiG.
Upravo ono što našoj zemlji treba.
Da se ubiješ od muke.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Prva predsjednica i jedna od osnivacica Rode je radila na CKR. Direktorica je velike informaticke tvrtke. 

Ne vjerujem da bi se slozila sa gornjim postom.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

A zanimljivo mi je kako se rasprava vrti oko lektire i kako ona korumpira ili otupi djecu umjesto da razgovaramo o recimo zastupljenost projektnog rada u stem predmetima. Ili ista drugo. Ali ne. Lektira je najveci problem skolstva. :rolleyes:

----------


## Marija

> A najveći problem je to što većina prosvjednika ne zna za što prosvjeduje.
> U ekspertnu skupinu je trebalo dodati još ljudi jer nije bilo NITI JEDNOG stručnjaka iz STEM područja.
> Ni jednog jedinog.
> Šustar nije rekao: dodaj ovog, ovog i ovog, neke njegove kumove, nego je rekao: dodaj stručnjaka za kemiju, fiziku, matematiku, informatiku, kako je uostalom i propisano da mora biti.


Ekspertna skupina ne sastavlja kurikulume, nego koordinira rad stručnih skupina za područja kurikuluma i za predmetne kurikulume, a u njima se nalaze stručnjaci iz STEM područja. 

http://www.kurikulum.hr/strucne-radne-skupine/#podrucja

http://www.kurikulum.hr/strucne-radne-skupine/#predmeti

Koliko mi je poznato, svi oni su izabrani na javnom natječaju, morali su objasniti svoju motivaciju i navesti kvalifikacije. Kako bi se birali ljudi koji bi bili nadglasavači postojeće eksperne skupine, izglasavanjem u Saboru?

Ja znam zašto sam prosvjedovala, zbog toga što mislim da su saborski zastupnici svih boja i dezena nekompetentni u mnogim aspektima, a pogotovo što se tiče obrazovanja. 

Da, svjesna sam da su predložena rješenja manjkava, da je bilo jako puno prigovora u stručnoj raspravi (pratim raspravu koja je vezana uz moju struku), da se puno toga treba dotjerati, jer uostalom vremena nije bilo previše, da reforma zbog toga možda ne bi krenula ove jeseni. Ali mislim da se kurikulum treba usklađivati na javnoj i na stručnoj raspravi, a da obrazovanje naše djece nikako ne smije biti poligon za politička prepucavanja i skupljanja bodova, s bilo koje strane. 





> Ljudi se svađaju oko toga hoće li djeca koja valjda žive pod staklenim zvonom pasti u nesvjest kad pročitaju opis oralnog seksa.
> A u isto vrijeme se ovim genijalnim kurikulumom onemogućava ogromnom broju djece da upišu željeni fakultet, zbog neprovedivog odabira modula.
> 80% gimnazija neće moći organizirati nastavu iz informatike i ogroman broj djece će biti natjeran da upisuje modul koji NE ŽELI i koji ih ne zanima jer je u školi premalo učenika da se organiziraju svi moduli.
> Zbogom FER, dobrodošli budući nezaposleni stručnjaci za indologiju i PiG.
> Upravo ono što našoj zemlji treba.
> Da se ubiješ od muke.


Što se tiče lektire, kakvo god mišljenje imala o ŽM, činjenica je da su ljudi iz UIO koji su se kritizitali lektiru redom profesori književnosti. Slagao se bilo tko s njima ili ne, ti su profesori potpuno legitimno sudjelovali u stručnoj raspravi, pa nije valjda da smiju sudjelovati samo oni koji imaju liberalne stavove. 
Uostalom, Jokića i ekipu podržala sam između ostalog i zbog toga što su pokrenuli stručnu i javnu raspravu (kad smo zadnji put tako nešto doživjeli vezano uz školu i obrazovanje?!)

Oko modula i izbornosti se vjerojatno nikad svi neće složiti. Ja sam prirodoslovka, i meni se baš ideja modula činila OK. 
Ja sam ove godine malo proučavala, recimo u ZG ima valjda preko 70% općih gimnazija, prirodoslovno matematičkih razreda se upisuje puno premalo u odnosu na broj zainteresirane djece. U trećem razredu bi se modulima upravo mogla povećati satnica matematike i prirodoslovlja za one koji to žele, a vjerujem da bi bilo zainteresirane djece.

----------


## annvilli

Radilo je puno ljudi na tome, za svaki predmet posebno pa tako i za STEM predmete. 
Ali ekspertna skupina koja je na kraju sastavljala program, odnosno odredila kako će se provoditi ti moduli uključuje 7 ljudi:
Boris Jokić - institut za društvena istraživanja
Suzana Hitrec - dipl.pedagog
Branislava Baranović - institut za društvena istraživanja
Tomislav Reškovac - prof.filozofije
Ružica Vuk - docentica na PMF-u, ali na geografiji
Zrinka Ristić Dedić - institut za društvena istraživanja
Branka Vuk - prof.engleskog i španjolskog


I sad je kao skandalozno da ministar traži da se uključe i ljudi iz drugih područja, i NE IMENUJE koji, dakle nema nekakvog guranja njegovih kadrova koje bi bilo sporno.
Činjenica je da je ideja modula totalno promašena, očito upravo zato što su odluku donosili *isključivo*  ljudi koji se bave društvenim znanostima.
Je li itko od vas proučio taj program?
2 modula sa STEM predmetima, od kojeg samo jedan s informatikom??
A većina gimnazija u Hrvatskoj ima premalo učenika ili premalo profesora iz STEM područja da bi organizirala više od 2 modula, što znači da većina djece iz općih gimnazija neće imati šansu slušati informatiku sve 4 godine.
Osim toga, u ta bijedna 2 od 7 modula (u zemlji u kojoj nedostaje ljudi upravo iz tih područja) nema kombinacije informatike i kemije.
Pa ako je nekome prvi izbor za fakultet FER, a drugi kemijsko inženjerstvo, sori ekipa. Ne može.
Tko uopće sa 15 godina zna što će upisati?
I nije li poanta opće gimnazije široko obrazovanje uz mogućnost odabira nakon što je učenik upoznao sve moguće smjerove?
Čemu forsiranje propalog Šuvarovog modela?
Kako je to dobar korak?

Evo ako ima netko da je proučio pa da mi objasni kako je to nešto za što treba prosvjedovati, čekam s velikom nadom da postoji razumno objašnjenje.

----------


## trampolina

Pa meni je skandalozno da ministar drvi po nedostatku STEM područja a onda u rad na kurikularnoj reformi potezom pera uključi stručnjaka za - povijest.
 :Grin: 

annavilli, ja sam prilično detaljno proučila modele orijentacije, orijentacijske module i sate osobnog izbora. Vrlo kratko: učenici imaju mogućnost odabrati što će pojačano raditi, a pri tom nisu oštećeni za ostale predmete/sadržaje, samo ih slušaju u manjem obimu. U prijedlogu NK gimnazijskog obrazovanja su detaljni nastavni planovi.

Ima dakako prostora za poboljšanje, naročito što se tiče grupiranja učenika.

----------


## seni

Trampolina, samo ti želim zahvaliti na tvojim postovima i uvidu koji nam pružaš.  :Heart:

----------


## trampolina

> Trampolina, samo ti želim zahvaliti na tvojim postovima i uvidu koji nam pružaš.


 :Kiss: 

Uvijek imam potrebu objasniti činjenice, prestrašno je koliko se izvrću, vade iz konteksta i slobodno interpretiraju.

Što radi površnosti, što radi neznanja, a bome ima i zlonamjernosti i osobne koristi.

A što se tiče tvrdnje da će učenici birati "mekše" predmete umjesto STEM područja dokaz da to nije baš tako su predmeti na državnoj maturi koje učenici najčešće biraju. Ovo je za 2015. ali slično je svake godine. Za one koji neće otvoriti link rang lista je Fizika, PiG, Biologija, Psihologija, Kemija, Informatika, Povijest, Sociologija, LU, Geografija

http://www.srednja.hr/Matura/Vijesti...drzavnu-maturu

Dakle svi oni namjeravaju ići na fakultete koji u nekoj varijanti traže STEM.

Jedan sasvim osobni dojam: nema gore stvari kad vidiš učenika u razredu koji je dobar, marljiv, pametan, klikeraš, sve kuži što pričaš ali ga nažalost to apsolutno ne zanima. A za fiziku izgara, vidim onu iskru u oku kad spomenem nešto s tog područja. I sad da ga cijepim da sluša mene u 4. razredu umjesto još 2 sata fizike? No way! Sasvim su mu dovoljne tri godine.

A sve argumente koji idu u smjeru očuvanja satnice učiteljima i mogućim tehnološkim viškovima vješam mačku o rep, nisu učenici u školi da bi nama očuvali satnicu.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Uvijek imam potrebu objasniti činjenice, prestrašno je koliko se izvrću, vade iz konteksta i slobodno interpretiraju.
> 
> Što radi površnosti, što radi neznanja, a bome ima i zlonamjernosti i osobne koristi.


točno znam kako ti je, tako se ja osjećam dok lupetaju o EU fondovima. a za ostala područja, naravno, nemam pojma. zato volim ove postove iz prve ruke.

----------


## Lidali

> Ekspertna skupina ne sastavlja kurikulume, nego koordinira rad stručnih skupina za područja kurikuluma i za predmetne kurikulume, a u njima se nalaze stručnjaci iz STEM područja. 
> 
> http://www.kurikulum.hr/strucne-radne-skupine/#podrucja
> 
> http://www.kurikulum.hr/strucne-radne-skupine/#predmeti
> 
> Koliko mi je poznato, svi oni su izabrani na javnom natječaju, morali su objasniti svoju motivaciju i navesti kvalifikacije. Kako bi se birali ljudi koji bi bili nadglasavači postojeće eksperne skupine, izglasavanjem u Saboru?


Tko je slušao mogao je JASNO čuti Milančeta da je ON ODABRAO Budaka i amenovao Jokića kao Budakov izbor. 
I sad nek mi netko kaže da to NIJE politički odabir? Koji javni natječaj je tu u igri? 
Ono što se ne želi čuti to se ne čuje, a sa ostalim se revno manipulira... ja nisam niti čula niti došla do zaključka da se dodavanjem novih, a bez oduzimanja starih kreatora kurikula reforma htjela zaustaviti. 
Akademik Paar u emisiji Studio 4 na HRT je pred neko vrijeme dobro elaborirao potrebu za reformom koja puno više potiče STEM područja, a koja su ovom reformom apsolutno nedovoljno istaknuta.

----------


## cvijeta73

> T Koji javni natječaj je tu u igri? 
> .


ovaj
http://public.mzos.hr/Default.aspx?art=13537

to je bilo za vrijeme premijera milanovića. i ministra obrazovanja mornara. koji je imenovao članove ekspertne skupine. inače poznatog po svojim konzervativnim stavovima.

ako ste zaboravili:
http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/v...ti/757218.aspx 

koji, tada, ni grozdu, odnosno iličiću, nisu bili mrski.
ovdje:
http://www.udruga-grozd.hr/naslovnic...-mornarom.html

milanče neću ni komentirati.

----------


## Marija

Ako se skupini sedmero ljudi, izabranih na javnom natječaju, doda skupina od desetoro politički postavljenih, onda je to de facto jednako kao da su Jokićevu skupinu smijenili. 

I jadni smo svi mi ako nakon svakih izbora treba izbrisati spužvom sve što je napravljeno, u bilo kojem području, samo zato što je ekipa koja je počela posao bila na bilo koji način vezana uz lijeve (desne, srednje, crvene, plave, Marsovce...)

----------

